# Good Guy with a Gun



## RedLion

A couple stories of many that occur every day.



> Illinois officer shoots, wounds armed suspect at high school


https://www.yahoo.com/news/police-officer-shoots-wounds-armed-suspect-illinois-school-145418395.html



> Man Carrying Daughter Out Of McDonald's Shoots Robbery Suspect


https://www.weaselzippers.us/385059-man-carrying-daughter-out-of-mcdonalds-shoots-robbery-suspect/


----------



## RedLion

A couple more.....of the 2.5 million that occur ever year.



> Off-Duty Officer Shoots Gun-Toting Attacker


https://bearingarms.com/tom-k/2018/05/16/off-duty-officer-shoots-gun-toting-attacker/



> FL: Robbery Suspect, Shot, Killed by Armed Victim


https://wsvn.com/news/local/attempted-robbery-suspect-dies-after-being-shot-by-victim-crashing-into-yard/


----------



## RedLion

> AL: Gun Beats Knife, Homeowner Shoots, Kills, Intruder


Homeowner kills intruder in Trinity


----------



## ilmostrog

RedLion said:


> Homeowner kills intruder in Trinity


Thanks for posting these. I like the idea of a place where we can post stories like these so we can reference them and also show how many of these actually exist

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Back Pack Hack

But the gun-grabbers will just cover their ears, yelling "Blah blah blah!".


----------



## RedLion

And further support from the FBI....



> FBI Releases Pro-2nd Amendment Statement, States the Importance of Armed Citizens in America





> There were 50 active shooter incidents in 2016 and 2017 combined, leaving many to question if America is, in fact, safer when armed.
> 
> However, a recent investigation by the FBI in April showed that, in numerous incidents involving active shooters, there were people who stopped them by use of a weapon.
> 
> "Armed and unarmed citizens engaged the shooter in 10 incidents. They safely and successfully ended the shootings in eight of those incidents," read the report. "Their selfless actions likely saved many lives.


https://www.westernjournal.com/fbi-releases-pro-2nd-amendment-statement-states-the-importance-of-armed-citizens-in-america/


----------



## ilmostrog

Back Pack Hack said:


> But the gun-grabbers will just cover their ears, yelling "Blah blah blah!".


You are probably right. But see I live behind enemy lines. I am a midwestern guy who ended up in Seattle and surrounded by people who lean left. To be honest I have a lot of friends who I consider to be smart, rational people and I am waiting for them to just have enough of the crap that goes on in this town. I think it is already starting to happen. Most are also able to engage in a rational discussion on things like guns and I have made an impact on more than a few with hard data and facts. Not nearly enough but some and they were more center left than hard left to begin with. It may be a fools errand but somebody has to be the spanner in the works.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RedLion

> TN: Robbery Stopped by Armed Victim


https://www.fox13memphis.com/top-stories/memphis-man-robbed-at-bank-pulls-gun-on-suspects/749313276



> FL: Homeowner Shoots Intruder at 2:15 a.m.


https://www.wptv.com/news/region-c-palm-beach-county/lake-worth/homeowner-shoots-burglary-suspect-inside-lake-worth-house



> AR: Man who Broke into Apartment Shot, Killed


Hours-apart deaths in Arkansas town investigated, including 1 in which suspected intruder fatally shot - Mobile


----------



## Malcom Renolds

ilmostrog said:


> You are probably right. But see I live behind enemy lines. I am a midwestern guy who ended up in Seattle and surrounded by people who lean left. To be honest I have a lot of friends who I consider to be smart, rational people and I am waiting for them to just have enough of the crap that goes on in this town. I think it is already starting to happen. Most are also able to engage in a rational discussion on things like guns and I have made an impact on more than a few with hard data and facts. Not nearly enough but some and they were more center left than hard left to begin with. It may be a fools errand but somebody has to be the spanner in the works.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Takem shootin. I work with a lot of libs in Saint Louis City.
We took a Managers Trip to the Gun Range one year instead of a Restaurant gettin drunk [my suggestion] and I will always remember the smile on their faces when they "flipped the switch" for the first time
and popped off 30rounds down range. PRICELESS. 
One asked me about guns for home defense the next week and I set him up with a Mossberg 930. One more to "our" side.
They dont even blink anymore when I get boxes shipped to work that rattle and clink or have that crossed cannon logo.


----------



## sideKahr

"The American Rifleman" prints these type of stories every month. It's the first thing I turn to.

https://www.americanrifleman.org/search/?s=self defense stories


----------



## RedLion

A few more just since yesterday. Millions of defensive uses of firearms per year by citizens. Millions.



> NC: Clerk fires Shots, Stops Armed Robbery


Pembroke store clerk thwarts robbery with her gun - News - The Fayetteville Observer - Fayetteville, NC



> GA: Guns Pointed, no shots


Man reportedly threatens to shoot father, daughter - The Newnan Times-Herald



> MO: Man Attempting Break-in Shot


Intruder Shot During Apparent Burglary - OZARKSFIRST



> GA: Armed Father Shoots one of four Robbery Suspects


GUN WATCH: GA: Armed Father Shoots one of four Robbery Suspects


----------



## RedLion

> VA: Man Shoots Armed Robbery Suspect


Police: Man shoots juvenile after he pulls out gun during motorcycle sale | WSET



> MO: Former Marine Shoots at Thieves


https://www.ksdk.com/mobile/article/news/crime/i-would-do-it-again-former-marine-shoots-at-robber-in-his-backyard/63-552885815


----------



## RedLion

A couple more....



> DE: Gunfight,Attacker Shoots Mother, Daughter, Neighbor Stops Attack


Police investigating shooting in Evansville - TRISTATEHOMEPAGE



> TX: Armed Intruder Shot by Apartment Resident


Armed intruder shot by apartment resident taken to local hospital


----------



## RedLion

I could post a half dozen stories every day, but today is a brave citizen that stopped a mass shooting before it happened.



> 'Armed citizen' fatally shoots gunman at Oklahoma City restaurant





> A potential mass shooting in Oklahoma City was prevented by an armed citizen killing the gunman, the city's police department reported Thursday evening.


https://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2018/may/24/louies-grill-bar-oklahoma-city-armed-citizen-fatal/


----------



## patrioteer

I am confused. I was watching CNN and they said guns only kill innocent people? :vs_smirk:


----------



## RedLion

Actually two armed citizen stopped the perp....



> Say Their Names: 'Two Good Guys With Guns,' Bryan Whittle and Juan Carlos Nazario, Who Stopped Oklahoma Shooting


https://www.weaselzippers.us/386136-say-their-names-two-good-guys-with-guns-bryan-whittle-and-juan-carlos-nazario-who-stopped-oklahoma-shooting/


----------



## Camel923

RedLion said:


> I could post a half dozen stories every day, but today is a brave citizen that stopped a mass shooting before it happened.
> 
> https://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2018/may/24/louies-grill-bar-oklahoma-city-armed-citizen-fatal/


If true then the Branch Dividians, Clive Bundy and the family at Ruby Ridge were all inocent victims of the Government. The government should not be armed.


----------



## RedLion

> CA: 80-Year-Old Shoots Suspect Confronted in his Rental


Tuolumne city homeowner shoots man found in his rental home | The Modesto Bee



> TN: Gunfight, Son Stops Armed Robbery of Mother


3 teen suspects in armed robbery, shootout in Bellevue - WSMV News 4



> NC: Armed Resident Shoots Intruder


Home invasion suspect shot by Roanoke Rapids victim, police say - WNCT


----------



## RedLion

> Little Caesars Employee Shoots, Kills Attacker In Clown Mask, Police Say


Man Shoots Attacker In Clown Mask | The Daily Caller


----------



## RedLion

> OK: Armed Samaritan Shoots Man who Opened Fire in Restaurant


https://newsok.com/article/5595860/shootings-reported-near-britton-and-lake-hefner-parkway



> TX: Veteran Evictied for Defending Self, Holding Attacker for Police


https://www.nbcdfw.com/news/local/McKinney-Vet-Says-Hes-Being-Evicted-for-Pulling-a-Gun-in-Self-Defense-483404501.html



> WA: Gun Beats Knife in Seattle


Police: Man shoots another in Northgate, tells officers he fired after being threatened with knife | Q13 FOX News

This final one was a bit reckless to me....



> Drive-Thru Customer Shoots, Wounds Robbery Suspect In Santa Ana, California


https://www.weaselzippers.us/386260-drive-thru-customer-shoots-wounds-robbery-suspect-in-santa-ana-california/


----------



## RedLion

Some more citizens refusing to be victims....



> FL: Armed Victim Shoots 1 of 2 Robbery Suspects


Armed robbery victim wards of suspects with gun, deputies say | Bradenton Herald



> MI: Intruder Shot Attempting to Break into Home


Saginaw resident shoots, injures intruder during apparent robbery attempt



> PA: Armed Samaritan Shoots, Kills Dog Attacking 4-Year-Old


Man shoots, kills dog that attacked 4-year-old boy | PhillyVoice



> MA: Clerk Shoots Man who Hold Knife to Customer's Throat


http://boston.cbslocal.com/2018/05/27/worcester-clerk-shoots-robber/


----------



## MisterMills357

RedLion said:


> Man Shoots Attacker In Clown Mask | The Daily Caller


OK, that one is funny, some stooge puts on a clown mask to go rob a pizza joint. And he gets shot dead!:vs_laugh:
Is this going to be a sticky thread? It sounds lie it would make a good one.


----------



## RedLion

Very nice....



> Polk Deputy Shoots, Kills Child Porn Suspect After He Attacked Female Deputy


Saving $.....



> Good shoot ending with the taxpayer relief shot.


https://www.weaselzippers.us/386826-polk-deputy-shoots-kills-child-porn-suspect-after-he-attacked-female-deputy/


----------



## RedLion

> SC: Armed Homeowner Holds Man who Assaulted his 11-Year-Old son


Kershaw County homeowner detains burglary suspect at gunpoint un - wistv.com - Columbia, South Carolina



> KY: Homeowner Shoots, Kills Intruder who Broke in


https://www.whas11.com/article/news/local/homeowner-shoots-home-invasion-suspect/417-559583432



> FL: Domestic Defense, Woman Shoots Ex Who Came in Through Broken Window


https://www.news4jax.com/news/florida/police-florida-woman-shoots-intruder-who-broke-into-apartment


----------



## patrioteer

It's amazing how easily you can find all of these articles about how guns save lives and yet how at the same time it seems to be an impossible task for major media outlets who have hundreds of employees searching for news stories each and every day.


----------



## MisterMills357

RedLion said:


> Very nice....
> _Polk Deputy Shoots, Kills Child Porn Suspect After He Attacked Female Deputy_
> Saving $.....
> https://www.weaselzippers.us/386826...porn-suspect-after-he-attacked-female-deputy/


I knew that it was local when I saw Polk County mentioned, and sure enough, the story was originally posted on WFLA, the NBC station in St Petersburg. The MSA population around here is about 3,000,000: but for the amount of idiocy that goes on around here, it seems like there should be about 5 million people in the metro.

Polk sheriff's office investigating deputy-involved shooting; suspect dead, deputy injured - WFLA


----------



## Back Pack Hack

patrioteer said:


> It's amazing how easily you can find all of these articles about how guns save lives and yet how at the same time it seems to be an impossible task for major media outlets who have hundreds of employees searching for news stories each and every day.


Like.......... what? You expect the MSM to actually report _facts_?


----------



## patrioteer

Back Pack Hack said:


> Like.......... what? You expect the MSM to actually report _facts_?


I really think it's worth a try. But how will be convince the ministry of propaganda to let us?

On a side not, I wonder how many people in north korea realize that 99% of the news they watch on tv is bullshit? I also wonder if that percentage is higher or lower than people in the US?


----------



## RedLion

> Felon Pulls Out Weapon To Threaten Two People, Gets Shot By Concealed Carry Holder


Felon Pulls Out Weapon To Threaten Two People, Gets Shot By Concealed Carry Holder | The Daily Caller



> LA: Homeowner Shoots Intruder, Investigation Underway


Harvey homeowner fatally shoots intruder Wednesday morning | NOLA.com


----------



## RedLion

Weapons of war......



> Homeowner shoots, kills 2 burglars with AK-47


Homeowner shoots, kills 2 burglars with AK-47 - WMC Action News 5 - Memphis, Tennessee


----------



## RedLion

> IL: Permit Holder Shoots Robbery Suspect


Concealed carry license holder shoots attempted armed robber in South Chicago - Story | WFLD



> MO: Man who attempted entry Shot and Killed


Homicide detectives called to Bevo Mill neighborhood | FOX2now.com



> TX: Suspect on Moped Shoots into Crowd, Crowd Returns Fire


https://www.nbclosangeles.com/news/national-international/5-Shot-at-Football-Game-in-Fair-Park-484451141.html



> TN: Two Burglary Suspects Shot and Killed


https://www.fox13memphis.com/top-stories/suspected-burglars-shot-and-killed-in-memphis-neighborhood-police-say/761150475


----------



## RedLion

> LA: Domestic Defense, Gunfight, Woman Shot, Friend Returns Fire


https://www.nola.com/crime/index.ssf/2018/06/woman_shot_face_central_city.html?utm_source=reddit.com

The woman below should have shot the guy.....



> TN: Woman Accuses 18-Year-Old of Rape attempt


https://www.fox13memphis.com/top-stories/teen-tries-to-rape-friend-s-mom-during-sleepover-police-say/763282193


----------



## RedLion

> WV: Armed Woman Drives off Car Burglar


Oceana Woman Scares Off Intruder With Gun - WVNS



> AK: Armed Samaritan Stops Burglary, Three Arrested


Armed witness interrupts burglary; troopers arrest 3



> TN: Domestic Defense? Girfriend Shoots Boyfriend who Hit Her


Woman charged with shooting boyfriend after 'tussle' - WMC Action News 5 - Memphis, Tennessee



> IL: Homeowner Shoots Man who Refused to Leave, Moved Toward him


https://chicago.suntimes.com/news/man-shot-seriously-wounded-in-east-garfield-park-7/


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Let's toss in a video!


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## RedLion

Awesome.....



> Three Would-Be Grocery Store Robbers Picked On The Wrong Couple, Get Bullet Holes For Their Trouble





> After a shootout, the couple was unharmed while all three robbers received bullet wounds.


Three Would-Be Grocery Store Robbers Picked On The Wrong Couple, Get Bullet Holes For Their Trouble | The Daily Caller


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack

Sometimes, it's not a good GUY with a gun.


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## The Resister

RedLion said:


> A couple stories of many that occur every day.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/police-officer-shoots-wounds-armed-suspect-illinois-school-145418395.html
> 
> https://www.weaselzippers.us/385059-man-carrying-daughter-out-of-mcdonalds-shoots-robbery-suspect/


We should create a special nationwide commendation for those citizens who stop attempted criminals acts by armed suspects.


----------



## RedLion

Another citizen hero.....



> BREAKING: Armed Civilians Shoot Would-Be Mass Shooter At Washington Walmart


https://www.kiro7.com/news/local/police-armed-civilian-took-down-shooter-at-washington-state-walmart/771791480


----------



## RedLion

More good guys.....



> BREAKING: Armed Civilians Shoot Would-Be Mass Shooter At Washington Walmart


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2018/06/breaking-armed-civilians-shoot-would-be-mass-shooter-at-washington-walmart/


----------



## Back Pack Hack

The Resister said:


> We should create a special nationwide commendation for those citizens who stop attempted criminals acts by armed suspects.


Maybe there already is one. But the MSM won't report on it.


----------



## RedLion

More....



> FL: Home Invaders Driven off by Armed Father


https://www.fox4now.com/news/local-news/neighbor-says-he-shot-off-two-home-burglars



> ID: Neighbor Assaults Neighbor, gets Shot


https://idahostatejournal.com/news/local/pocatello-man-arrested-after-being-shot-by-his-neighbor/article_1e85aec7-da88-5a7c-b94f-59248c7e4d1c.html



> NY: Legally Armed Man Shoots 1 of 4 Armed Robbery Suspects


3 teens charged in connection with attempted robbery, shooting | WHEC.com



> OH: Neighbor Shoots Axe-Weilding man who Attacked Woman


Police: Neighbor shot, killed man attacking woman with ax - The Blade


----------



## The Resister

Back Pack Hack said:


> Maybe there already is one. But the MSM won't report on it.


Then someone in our own ranks needs to let us know about these awards.

There is a lady from Tennessee. She is a militia chaplain (I don't know that she's still around.) Anyway, her name is June Griffin and she was a regular on tv, radio, and in newspapers discussing various issues of the day. We used to have regular Saturday militia meetings in Georgia and June would drive all the way from Tennessee in the morning to make our afternoon meetings. For her dedication, loyalty and hard work, we surprised her one day with a special ceremony and even gave her an award. She was so appreciative that we honored her work, she actually cried.

When someone does something extraordinary - and IMO saving lives is extraordinary, the person taking that kind of risk under pressure deserves to be recognized and if there is something that does happen to honor people like the person who takes on a would be killer, we all need to know about it.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

"You're a good guy with a gun? Well............ thanks, but no thanks."


----------



## RedLion

> OH: Shotgun Fired in Struggle with Intruder


Shotgun discharged during home invasion - News - The Daily Jeffersonian - Cambridge, OH



> TN: Man Attempting to Break Into Apartment is Shot


https://www.wbbjtv.com/2018/07/05/man-shot-during-alleged-jackson-home-invasion/



> CA: Homeowner Shoots Intruder Attempting Break-in


https://www.eastbaytimes.com/2018/07/06/homeowner-shoots-suspect-who-entered-his-richmond-residence/



> GA: Double Disarm? Victim Wounded, Suspect Flees


https://www.ajc.com/news/crime--law/man-shot-with-own-gun-downtown-attack-police-say/bDAXUAn6RpITHUNRsIecUN/



> MO: Officer Shoots Dog to Free his Hand from Jaws


Officer shoots dog after it bites his hand outside Springfield home


----------



## RedLion

And more today.....



> OK: Domestic Defense, Woman Shoots, Kills, Ex as he Attempt Break-in


https://www.tulsaworld.com/homepagelatest/woman-fatally-shoots-ex-boyfriend-who-was-breaking-into-her/article_07799b90-c3fc-5a5e-8c75-99eae1957ee1.html



> KY: Domestic Defense, Teen Shoots Uncle to Protect Grandfather


Sheriff: Pulaski County teen shoots uncle to protect his grandfather



> IA: Domestic Defense, Attempted Disarm, Woman Shoots 60-Year-Old Man in Hand


https://wqad.com/2018/07/06/man-shot-after-breaking-into-barricaded-room-during-domestic-dispute-in-burlington/


----------



## RedLion

Every single day....



> AZ: Domestic Defense? Woman Shoots Man Attempting Break-in


PD: Woman shoots man who tried to break into apartment in Phoeni - Arizona's Family



> CA: Man uses Gunfire to Repell Burglary Attempt


https://www.redding.com/story/news/2018/07/06/trio-arrested-burglary-try-victim-fires-gun-suspect/765010002/



> CA: 19-Year-Old Shoots, Wounds two Teens Attempting Break-in


https://fox5sandiego.com/2018/07/07/uninvited-guests-struck-by-gunfire-while-attempting-to-crash-carlsbad-party/



> AL; Domestic Defense, Woman Shoots Estranged Husband during Attack


Sheriff's Office: Woman shoots estranged husband during attempted sexual assault | WBMA


----------



## RedLion

> Police: Convenience store employee shoots robbery suspect


Juveniles taken into custody after store robbery, 1 hospitalized - WLOX.com - The News for South Mississippi


----------



## RedLion

> Customer Manages to Go Home, Get His Gun, COME BACK&#8230;and Stop a Robbery Before Police Arrive


Too many sub-humans like this clown around.....

Customer Manages to Go Home, Get His Gun, COME BACK...and Stop a Robbery Before Police Arrive - The Truth About Guns


----------



## Bleach

Don't worry, liberals will demand probation.


----------



## RedLion

And more.....



> CA: Homeowner uses Shotgun to stop Hammer Attack


https://fox40.com/2018/07/08/wilton-man-stops-violent-attack-between-workers-at-his-home/



> TX: Off-Duty Dallas Officer Wounds Suspects, Stops Robbery in Fort Worth


https://www.star-telegram.com/news/local/community/fort-worth/article214520574.html



> TX: Armed Resident Shoots at Intruders, Kills 1, Wounds 1


https://www.nbcdfw.com/news/local/Lewisville-Police-Investigating-Shooting-Inside-Apartment-487600821.html



> OH: Armed Man Holds three Burglary Suspects for Police


https://www.whio.com/news/local/police-citizen-holds-alleged-attempted-burglar-suspects-gunpoint-outside-dayton-store/hYDgGMHZ2vTe6eSeSMcoHO/


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Iowa:

https://whotv.com/2018/07/11/police-investigate-deadly-shooting-following-burglary/


----------



## RedLion

Empowered women!



> 3 Times LAST WEEK Women Defended Themselves and Others With a Gun


3 Times LAST WEEK Women Defended Themselves and Others With a Gun


----------



## RedLion

And.....



> AR15 Clone Used to Rescue Treed Teen Girl from Big Alligator


https://www.victoriaadvocate.com/counties/goliad/foot-alligator-killed-at-coleto-creek-swimming-area/article_8ada355a-a133-5c1b-92e8-b6fef31bc49c.html



> TX: Armed Homeowner Drives off Intruder Attempting Break-in


https://cbsaustin.com/news/local/homeowner-scares-off-suspected-intruder-with-gunshot



> FL: Gunfight, Attacker Shoots at 26-Year-Old,, Kills Bystander, is Shot


Gunman and innocent bystander killed in Lake Mary shooting - Story | WOFL



> MS: Store Owner Shoots 1 of 4 Robbery Suspects


Juveniles taken into custody after store robbery, 1 hospitalized - WLOX.com - The News for South Mississippi

The home owner died in the next one, but at least he went down fighting....



> NV: Gunfight, Homeowner Killed in Battle with Three Home Invaders


https://elkodaily.com/news/local/crime-and-courts/elko-county-resident-killed-in-home-invasion-gun-battle/article_5807fa9a-c59d-50ae-85e4-34717e94b43d.html


----------



## RedLion

> OH: Man Shoots Robbery Suspect


https://www.daytondailynews.com/news/crime--law/report-robbery-victim-shoots-suspect-dayton/GLAvwGhcPRHoNDnG1Uim3I/



> AR: Man Attacked in Parking lot, Shoots Suspect


Attacked in lot of Little Rock apartment complex, admitted shooter states



> IA: Business Owner Shoots, Kills Suspect


https://www.desmoinesregister.com/story/news/crime-and-courts/2018/07/11/kraft-5-star-muffler-owner-fatally-shoots-burglary-suspect-police-say/774479002/



> CA: Armed Homeowner Shoots Suspect, ends Crime Spree


https://mynews4.com/news/local/homeowner-shoots-kill-suspect-after-man-breaks-into-california-home-steals-car



> MI: Kalamazoo Man Shot while Attempting Break-in


https://www.woodtv.com/news/kalamazoo-and-battle-creek/kdps-man-shot-during-apparent-break-in/1294756985



> OK: Burglary Suspect Shot by Homeowner, Held for Police


Broken Arrow Police: Homeowner Shoots Burglary Suspect - NewsOn6.com - Tulsa, OK - News, Weather, Video and Sports - KOTV.com |


----------



## RedLion

> Man Uses AR-15 To End Multi-County Crime Spree


https://bearingarms.com/tom-k/2018/07/16/man-uses-ar-15-end-multi-county-crime-spree/



> CA: Gun Beats Pepper Spray in Foiled Robbery


https://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2018/07/12/smash-and-grab-pepper-spray-studio-city/#.W0g4IG5jDiM.twitter



> TX: Gun Beats Car in Beaumont


BPD questioning witnesses, gathering evidence in homicide investigation | KFDM



> IL: Legally Armed Driver Stops Beating, Carjack Attempt in Chicago


https://chicago.suntimes.com/news/concealed-carrying-ride-share-driver-shoots-at-carjackers-on-nw-side/


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Houston TX

http://www.kmbc.com/article/report-...ion-suspect-holding-wife-at-gunpoint/22339292


----------



## RedLion

And more.....



> NC: Domestic Defense, Estranged Husband Attempts Break-in, is Shot


UPDATE: Man shot in Sneads Ferry will face charges



> OH: Husband with Gun Expells Man with Hatchet from House


https://www.whio.com/news/man-describes-finding-intruder-with-hatchet-his-bed/IyNAlHoDKbJMQIXzx4zKXN/



> MO: Man Fires Shot to Prevent Intrusion


Joplin resident fires shot during reported break-in attempt | Crime and Courts | joplinglobe.com



> TN: Domestic Defense? Woman Shoots Boyfriend she Claims Attacked Children


https://www.wate.com/news/tennessee/woman-shoots-boyfriend-claiming-he-attacked-her-children-say-police/1303647050



> IL: Gunfight in Avondale, no one shot


https://blockclubchicago.org/2018/07/14/shootout-between-cars-in-avondale-involved-man-with-conceal-carry-permit-police-say/



> NC: Gunshot Victim Likely Robbery Suspect


https://www.wral.com/police-raleigh-man-found-shot-to-death-suspected-in-convenience-store-robbery/17701931/



> NE: Armed Robbery Thwarted by Homeowner with Gun


Teen&apos;s robbery attempt thwarted by homeowner with gun



> WA: Armed Homeowner Wounds man Attempting Break-in


https://www.kiro7.com/news/local/ballard-homeowner-fires-gun-at-burglar/791247319



> TX: Home Invader, Armed with Rifle, Killed by Armed Homeowner


https://www.mysanantonio.com/news/local/crime/article/Alleged-home-invader-killed-by-resident-in-13080998.php



> FL: Domestic Defense, Woman Fires at Ex


https://www.news4jax.com/news/florida/columbia-county/woman-fires-5-shots-at-ex-boyfriend-during-burglary-deputies-say



> NC: Domestic Defense, Estranged Husband Attempts Break-in, is Shot


UPDATE: Man shot in Sneads Ferry will face charges


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## RedLion

Another AR15 saves life....


> Victim fires AR-15 at suspects in Haiku home invasion robbery, Maui police say


Victim fires AR-15 at suspects in Haiku home invasion robbery, Maui police say

Popping the bad guys grape....


> Robber was holding his wife at gunpoint - so husband aimed for his head, Texas cops say


https://www.theolympian.com/news/nation-world/national/article215081785.html



> VA: Smoke Shop Worker Shoots at Fleeing Armed Robber


https://www.13newsnow.com/article/news/local/mycity/chesapeake/police-smoke-shop-worker-shoots-at-robber-in-chesapeake/291-574730564



> PA: Gunfire Exchanged between Mother and Intruders


Mom grabs gun in home invasion, shots fired, police say



> NC: Clerk Disarms, Robbery Suspect, Shoots Same


https://www.wral.com/durham-clerk-shoots-robber-with-his-own-gun/17703678/



> TX: Husband Shoots 1 of 2 Men Attacking his Pregnant Wife


Husband shoots gunmen to protect pregnant wife during attempted home invasion on south side | abc13.com



> FL: Man Shoots man who Attacked him in Dispute over Handicaped Space


Argument over handicapped parking spot leads to deadly shooting, deputies say - Story | FOX 13 Tampa Bay



> TX: Victim of Carjacking Shoots, Kills 1 of 3 attackers


https://www.chron.com/news/houston-texas/houston/article/Man-fatally-shoots-alleged-carjacker-in-SE-Houston-13087697.php



> CA: Teen likely Shot in Break in Attempt


https://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2018/07/18/police-in-yucaipa-investigate-if-16-year-old-gun-shot-victim-is-actually-robbery-suspect/



> Gun Beat Taser in North Carolina Confrontation


No charges will be filed against shooter in fatal May incident - WECT TV6-WECT.com:News, weather & sports Wilmington, NC



> FL: Domestic Defense: Woman Shoots 18-Year-old over verbal threat


https://www.winknews.com/2018/07/19/woman-shoots-family-member-after-he-threatens-to-kill-family/


----------



## RedLion

> Deputies: Woman fires 8 shots at ex-boyfriend during burglary


https://www.news4jax.com/news/florida/columbia-county/woman-fires-5-shots-at-ex-boyfriend-during-burglary-deputies-say


----------



## RedLion

Even a .22 is better than nothing.....



> 68-Year-Old Woman Takes Down a Home Invader With a .22


68-Year-Old Woman Takes Down a Home Invader With a .22 - The Truth About Guns



> LA: Domestic Defense, Estranged Husband Breaks into House, is Shot


Man shot when he confronts guest in estranged wife's house - KSLA News 12 Shreveport, Louisiana News Weather & Sports



> TN: Intruder Shot and Killed


https://wreg.com/2018/07/19/police-man-shot-dead-at-hickory-hill-apartment-complex/



> Man Impersonating DEA During Home Invasion, Shot, Killed


Police: Man killed in Aliquippa home invasion was attacker; accomplice sought | Pittsburgh Post-Gazette



> Followup UT: Video of Bountiful, Utah, Pawn Shop Shooting







https://www.deseretnews.com/article/900025486/police-release-video-of-pawn-shop-worker-fatally-shooting-robber.html



> FL: 70-Year-Old Man Shoots, Kills Pit Bull that Attacked his Service Dog


https://www.firstcoastnews.com/article/news/local/man-shoots-and-kills-pit-bull-that-was-attacking-his-va-service-dog-in-fernandina-beach/77-575157057



> FL: Restaurant Owner Holds Burglary Suspect at Gunpoint


https://www.firstcoastnews.com/article/news/local/data/crime/owner-of-jacksonville-bbq-business-holds-burglar-at-gunpoint-suspect-arrested/77-575513832



> MN: Domestic Defense, Man Shoots 30-Year-Old Stepson who Attempted Break-in


Minnesota man shoots, critically wounds 30-year-old stepson | News | The Mighty 790 KFGO



> FL: Store Owner Stops Shooting Rampage, is Critically Wounded


https://www.tampabay.com/news/publicsafety/crime/Hernando-sheriff-Two-dead-after-three-shootings-in-Hudson-Spring-Hill_170155569


----------



## RedLion

> NV: Domestic Defense, Woman Shoots, Kills Husband


https://news3lv.com/news/local/woman-shoots-her-husband-in-back-yard-of-east-valley-residence-officers-facing-dogs


----------



## Ken S LaTrans

Over my career I was involved in UOF/LF incidents. I will not rehash those, as I am not one for pointless war stories. I may discuss them obliquely with another point to be made such as mindset or employment of techniques (I hate the word "tactics")...but it is a deeply personal subject and honestly not ones that are pleasant to revisit. BUT...I will relate some that were close to me, or that I have personal knowledge of.

One in particular happened in 1956 or 1957. My Pap said 1956, and my Dad swore it was 1957.

Anyway. My family had been in the horse and cattle business since the 1850s in Arizona above the Mogollon Rim and in Tucson. My Grandfather was the 3rd generation to run the business and he saw the fat times after WWI, then the recession that followed. So after his service as a B17 ferry pilot in WWII, he came home and opened an ESSO gas station to support the ranch in the post WWII recession in the beef business. Eventually, they became Chevron stations, but that is irrelevant. On a Saturday morning in 1956(7)...two black men came into the station while Pap was opening up and reading the pumps. One pulled a $2 Monty Ward "Smoker" .32 Short nickel plated "N-Word Special" as _Pap called it_ and his accomplice pulled a sawed off .22lr single shot rifle. The _unarmed innocent oppressed minority youths_ demanded money at gun point. Pap pulled his Pre Model 10 Smith & Wesson M&P 38 out of his pocket and fired all six rounds, three into each of the _unarmed innocent oppressed minority youths_. Both were pronounced dead at the scene.

My grandfather's long time porter Ray, who happened to be a black man, said "Yo Pap shot them N-Words so fass, I swo he was shoot-num widda machinegun. Yes suh, I pult m-own pistol but yo Pap had um down fo sho!" Ray would always tell the story and slap his thigh as he did it "I nevuh liked a scanluss N-Word, no suh".

Ray worked for my Pap for over 50 years. My Pap put both of Ray's daughter's through nursing school and got Ray and his wife, Miss Elois a mortgage in a time when no one, but NO ONE would give a black man a mortgage in Arizona. Pap was a _social justice racist_. He didn't believe people who happened to be black were unequal...he just didn't want them living next door. But if anyone ever called Ray or Miss Elois the N-Word...Pap would hurt them.

Six rounds, six hits on two subjects as fast as he could press the trigger at a range of about nine feet. When the Sheriff AND the Chief Of Police showed up an hour later, Pap and Ray were hosing the blood off the gas islands.

According to Pap and family lore...the city cops were there for all of ten minutes and the city ambulance (who had the contract for the coroner) had the leaking meat sacks in plastic bags and hauled away in less than twenty.

Things sure have changed.

A week later after the pro-forma Coroner's Inquest where Pap was "No True Billed"....in other words, not charged...the Chief Of Police brought the nickel plated "Smoker" by the gas station and gave it to Pap.

Pap had it on the wall of the station until he closed that location in 1989, then he took it home and put it on his desk where it was a paperweight until he died in 1994.

I have it on _my_ desk now...except I put in a new mainspring and loaded up some 80gr 32 Short (650fps) rounds for it. On a good day, you can hit a paper plate at five yards with it...lol.


----------



## RedLion

> Father Grabs Gun to Detain Accused Naked Child Molester Threatening His Family


https://www.dailywire.com/news/33911/father-grabs-gun-detain-accused-naked-child-hank-berrien

Older women are getting aggressive these days.......:tango_face_wink:



> OR: Two Cougars Ignore Warning Shots, are Shot, Killed


https://www.kgw.com/article/news/local/corbett-homeowner-shoots-kills-two-cougars/283-578954059



> MO: Gun Beats Hatchet in Home Invasion


https://www.abc17news.com/news/crime/miller-county-homeowner-shoots-intruder/775183221



> VA: Burglary Suspect Wounded by Homeowner


https://wtop.com/fairfax-county/2018/07/man-wounded-after-attempted-burglary-in-centreville/



> TN: Woman uses Shotgun to stop Intruders


https://wreg.com/2018/07/27/woman-fends-off-east-memphis-home-intruders-with-shotgun/



> AZ: 1 of 2 Home Invasion Suspects Shot, Killed


https://www.azcentral.com/story/news/local/pinal-breaking/2018/07/28/deputies-apache-junction-homeowner-shoots-kills-intruder/856882002/


----------



## RedLion

More examples of the many that occur every single day....



> TX: Armed Citizen Stops Carjacking


https://www.everythinglubbock.com/news/local-news/concealed-carry-holder-rescued-woman-from-carjacking-in-littlefield/1344495930



> MI: Victim Disarms Robbery Suspect, Shoots Same


https://www.freep.com/story/news/local/michigan/detroit/2018/08/05/people-shooting-detroit/910078002/



> NC: Store Owner Shoots Burglary Suspect


http://spectrumlocalnews.com/nc/charlotte/news/2018/08/06/police-investigating-east-charlotte-homicide


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Uber driver shoots & kills with one shot.

https://www.cnn.com/2018/08/30/us/stand-your-ground-polk-county-uber-driver/index.html


----------



## RedLion

Stopped mass shooting....



> Man killed after opening fire at Roanoke gaming parlor, police say


https://www.roanoke.com/news/crime/roanoke/police-investigating-overnight-shooting-in-northwest-roanoke/article_a995d713-ca4f-5bca-938d-985c90abb630.html


----------



## RedLion

Always many more examples to pick from.



> GA: Gunfight, Victim and Armed Robber Suspect Both Wounded


Police: Robbery set-up ends in shooting, female suspect in custody - Story | WAGA



> AR: Mother with Gun Stops Motorcycle Theft


https://www.fox16.com/news/local-news/mom-with-gun-thwarts-theft/1445379112



> TN: Man Shot, Killed, after Breaking Into Home


https://wreg.com/2018/09/17/police-investigating-reported-shooting-that-turned-deadly/



> MI: Domestic Defense, Wife Shoots, Kills, Husband


Wife fatally shoots husband in self-defense at Eastpointe home: police - Story | WJBK



> AL: Homeowner Shoots Home Invasion Suspect


https://www.wvtm13.com/article/inhonorofemily-honors-cancer-patient-by-donating-art-supplies-to-sick-kids/23311248



> OK: Man Shot Attempting to Climb into Home


UPDATE: Man shot trying to climb into home


----------



## RedLion

Excellent!



> Armed suspect robs convenience store, gets shot by every customer inside


Armed suspect robs convenience store, gets shot by every customer inside


----------



## RedLion

A few more.



> CA: Domestic Defense, Mother Shoots, Kills Son who was Stabbing Father


https://bakersfieldnow.com/news/local/kcso-woman-shoots-adult-son-to-stop-attack



> AL: Mobile, Third Homeowner Uses Firearm to Defend Home in the last Week


https://mynbc15.com/news/local/sheriffs-office-homeowner-shoots-suspected-burglar-near-lott-rd



> ND: Shotgun Beats Knife after Man Breaks into Apartment


Gun, knife struggle in Minot apartment building results in arrest | The Dickinson Press



> MO: Homeowner Shoots, Kills Home Invader who Threatened Him


Macon County Homeowner Kills Home Intruder


----------



## RedLion

Always a good number of incidents every day. Almost 2 million incidents to date during this year alone.



> Neighbor shoots, kills the man beating a woman and her daughter


Neighbor shoots, kills the man beating a woman and her daughter



> IL: Gun Beats Hammer in Attempted Robbery


https://chicago.suntimes.com/crime/man-fatally-shot-during-robbery-at-lindenhurst-home/



> TX: Computer Store Owner Shoots Burglary Suspect


https://www.click2houston.com/news/computer-repair-shop-owner-shoots-burglar-several-times-deputies-say



> ID: Domestic Defense? Woman Shoots Man Attacking her and her Mother


https://www.bonnercountydailybee.com/local_news/20181016/bcso_shooting_may_be_self-defense


----------



## RedLion

Moar.....



> More on CA: Woman Shoots Man who Kidnapped her, Baby (Domestic Defense)


https://abc13.com/woman-kills-suspected-kidnapper-during-police-chase/4559045/



> PA: Gunfight, Store Owner Critically Wounds Suspect


https://6abc.com/shootout-in-west-oak-lane-store-leaves-1-critical/4556646/



> GA: Man Shoots Burglar, Investigation in Progress


DA to determine if deadly shooting of burglar was warranted - Story | WAGA



> OR: Woman Uses Gun to Hold Burglary Suspect for Police


https://patch.com/oregon/oregoncity/homeowner-catches-detains-burglar-sheriff



> LA: Domestic Defense, Three pre-teen Boys Save Mother from Father


https://www.myarklamiss.com/news/local-news/-brave-louisiana-boys-help-save-mom-s-life-after-father-threatened-to-shoot-her-cops/1546610482



> GA: Armed Woman pulls Gun, Stops Robbery


Police: Armed suspect flees after victim pulls gun during attempted robbery | News | wtxl.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Sometimes, it's not a good guy with a gun.


----------



## RedLion

I have been slacking on this thread so here are a few recent incidents.



> TX: Gun Beats Rock and Multiple Attackers


https://www.ksat.com/news/sapd-driver-holds-alleged-road-rage-attacker-at-gunpoint-until-officers-arrive



> WV: Woman with Gun Stops Potential Crime/Scam


https://www.wdtv.com/content/news/People-claiming-to-have-Christmas-presents-try-to-get-in-house-502581041.html



> GA: Gunfight, Intruder Shot, Killed, Resident Wounded


https://www.13wmaz.com/article/news/local/man-shot-to-death-after-forcing-his-way-into-home-in-mcrae/93-623499827



> FL: Man Murders ex-Wife's Lover, is Shot at by Witness


https://www.wfla.com/news/local-news/citrus-county/deadly-love-triangle-man-drives-to-citrus-county-to-kill-ex-wife-s-new-lover/1659702929



> FL: Teen Thief Shot Fleeing Jewelry Store


https://www.wptv.com/news/local-news/martin-county/store-robbery-ends-with-one-person-shot-martin-county-sheriffs-office-says


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Time to resurrect this thread.

Iowa homeowner with gun scares off 3 suspects who kicked in wrong door.

https://www.kwqc.com/content/news/I...pects-who-kicked-in-wrong-door-506185701.html


----------



## dwight55

Back Pack Hack said:


> Time to resurrect this thread.
> 
> Iowa homeowner with gun scares off 3 suspects who kicked in wrong door.
> 
> https://www.kwqc.com/content/news/I...pects-who-kicked-in-wrong-door-506185701.html


I'm with you Back Pack Hack, . . . need to keep this up front, . . . notice it more than every "now and then".

Funny thing though, . . . if one of the NE colleges got hold of this thread, . . . perused it thru one of their computer models, . . . they would do their very best to make a case that it was all cherry picked.

Far too many of the criminals seemed to be targeted because they had din-du-nuffin style names / photographs, . . . or sounded like they squiggled their way across the Rio Grande coming north some time earlier in their lives.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Back Pack Hack

dwight55 said:


> ...........Far too many of the criminals seemed to be targeted because they had din-du-nuffin style names / photographs, . . . or sounded like they squiggled their way across the Rio Grande coming north some time earlier in their lives...........


More often than not, it's their parents (or just the mother) who saddles her newborn with a name that sounds more like it's appropriate for the brand name of a new pharmaceutical drug.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Officials: BBQ stand owner fatally shot would-be-robber in self-defense.

https://www.baynews9.com/fl/tampa/news/2016/12/16/would_be_robber_fata

81-Yr-Old Man Defends Himself & His Bedridden Sister.

https://www.wpxi.com/news/81-year-o...gun-had-never-been-used-in-30-years/464100332

Chicago man with concealed-carry permit fatally shoots would-be robber

https://chicago.suntimes.com/news/police-2-shot-1-fatally-after-attempted-robbery-in-chatham/

Man Who Shot Crossroads Mall Terrorist Is USPSA Competitor, 3-Gun Shooter.

https://bearingarms.com/bob-o/2016/...all-terrorist-uspsa-competitor-3-gun-shooter/


----------



## RedLion

I have been slacking on this thread.....up to 653,858 incidents in which citizens used firearms to save self or others so far this year....






https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2019/04/must-see-video-teens-beat-man-outside-of-chicago-restaurant-until-victim-pulls-out-gun-watch-their-reaction/



> OK: 7-Year-Old Girl Attacked by 3 Dogs at Bus Stop, 2 Dogs Shot


Broken Arrow Girl Attacked By Dogs While Waiting For School Bus - News On 6



> AZ: Intruder Shot after Illegally Entering Multiple Homes


https://www.pinalcentral.com/maricopa_monitor/news/maricopa-man-shot-after-allegedly-invading-homes/article_f34b0000-a4fa-50fc-9d4c-56a7afa6c9c3.html



> TX: Victim Disarms and Shoots at Robbery Suspect


Victim wrestles gun away, shoots at suspect during attempted robbery



> TN: Shooting Death of Tristan Kinnes was Self Defense


https://www.wbbjtv.com/2019/04/05/one-dead-after-self-defense-shooting-on-martha-street/



> TX: Home Invasion Suspect was Shot by Armed Homeowner


https://www.ksat.com/news/bcso-man-arrested-after-breaking-into-home-shot-by-homeowner


----------



## RedLion

The first one if a tax payer relief shot....warm fuzzy feelings....



> NC: Career Criminal Killed during Break-In


https://www.yourdailyjournal.com/news/86249/police-home-intruder-killed-after-break-in



> TN: Woman Fires Shotgun at Intruders


PARIS TN: Shot fired during intruder call south of Paris | Local News | parispi.net



> PA: Armed Samaritan Uses .45 Caliber Glock 30 to Counter Knife


https://triblive.com/local/valley-news-dispatch/tarentum-police-charge-man-they-say-had-knife-at-praha-hotel/



> AZ: Homeowner Fires Shots a Burglary Suspects


https://www.kgun9.com/news/local-news/homeowner-fires-shots-at-burglary-suspects-after-finding-strange-car-in-driveway



> AZ: Armed Samaritan stops Attempted Kidnapping


Witness pulls out gun, stops suspect from kidnapping 11-year-old girl, police say - Story | KSAZ



> MO: 82-Year-Old Shoots Home Invasion Suspect after He Broke in


https://www.riverfronttimes.com/newsblog/2019/04/08/82-year-old-shoots-burglar-during-north-st-louis-home-invasion



> IL: Security Guard Draws Firearm on two Men who Attacked Him


https://wgntv.com/2019/04/08/attack-on-river-north-mcdonalds-security-card-caught-on-video/



> AL: Homeowner Shoots Burglary Suspect


https://www.cbs42.com/news/crime/police-burglary-suspect-sent-to-hospital-with-gunshot-wound-after-altercation-with-homeowner/1910086091



> FL: Armed Samaritan Shoots Man who Attacked him with a Knife


https://www.wfla.com/news/pinellas-county/man-shot-by-bystander-after-being-struck-by-hit-and-run-driver-in-largo/1907154940


----------



## RedLion

Moar....



> MI: Domestic Defense, Man Shot with Pistol During Struggle for Rifle


https://www.mlive.com/news/grand-rapids/2019/04/homeowner-shoots-girlfriends-ex-boyfriend-during-alleged-home-invasion.html



> OH: Armed Realtors Capture Man who Threatened to Shoot Them


https://local12.com/news/local/realtors-with-conceal-carry-permits-confront-man-at-vacant-property-hamilton-ohio-butler-county



> TN: Domestic Defense, Ex Shot Attempting to Break-in


https://www.wkrn.com/news/crime-tracker/man-shot-inside-ex-girlfriend-s-bordeaux-apartment/1926530756



> AL: Armed Home Invasion Victim Shoots, Wounds 1, Kills 1 Suspect


https://www.al.com/news/montgomery/2019/04/1-suspect-dead-1-suspect-charged-in-weekend-montgomery-home-invasion.html?utm_source=reddit.com



> KY: Addict Shot After entering Home, Attacking Homeowner


Police: Man shot after breaking into home, undressing



> TN: Armed Homeowner Shoots, Captures Fugitive


https://www.timesfreepress.com/news/breakingnews/story/2019/apr/14/homeowner-shoots-man-after-police-chase-bledsoe-county/492604/



> TX: Man Shoots, Wounds, Car Burglary Suspect who Attacked Him


https://www.ksat.com/news/police-watching-hospitals-for-signs-of-car-burglary-suspect-shot-by-homeowner


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Fake news, direct from Chicago:

https://abc11.com/would-be-carjacker-fatally-shot-by-concealed-carry-holder-in-chicago/5272386/


----------



## Sasquatch

Back Pack Hack said:


> Fake news, direct from Chicago:
> 
> https://abc11.com/would-be-carjacker-fatally-shot-by-concealed-carry-holder-in-chicago/5272386/


Not sure a trip to the carwash for an interior cleaning is going to handle this one.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RedLion

Moar.....



> OK: Apparent Self Defense Shooting, Juvenile Shot Aggressor who had Knife


https://www.tulsaworld.com/news/local/crime-and-courts/man-killed-boy-wounded-in-apparent-self-defense-shooting-outside/article_513c7da3-4781-5836-aa5d-8775d12f8c13.html



> MO: Property owner Shoots Burglary Suspect after Struggle


https://www.kmov.com/news/police--year-old-man-stops-burglary-in-progress-shoots/article_1279b50e-6a8d-11e9-ac15-cb405728f702.html



> TN: Gunfight, Defender Killed, Attacker fled the Scene


https://www.wsmv.com/news/man-shot-killed-in-overnight-attempted-armed-robbery-in-north/article_ac1e76d4-69ef-11e9-a5e6-e33b90210004.html



> WI: Armed Employee Holds Burglary Suspect for Police, Police Praise Actions


https://fox11online.com/news/local/burglary-suspect-held-at-gunpoint-after-breaking-into-ashwaubenon-business

One for the ninjas amongst you.....



> SC: Gun Beats Thrown Knives in Altercation Between Roommates


https://www.foxcarolina.com/investigations/deputies-victim-of-shooting-on-anderson-road-in-greenville-initiated/article_f442f1bc-691b-11e9-9254-034af1959531.html



> TX: Resident Fires Multiple Shots at Man who Kicked in Front Window


https://www.dallasnews.com/news/crime/2019/04/29/euless-man-fired-shots-neighbors-home-aiming-prowler-police-say



> LA: Armed Victim Shoots Suspect who was Attempting to Rob Business


https://www.fox8live.com/2019/04/29/nopd-burglary-suspect-shot-after-breaking-into-new-orleans-east-business/



> MS: Domestic Defense? Man Shoots, Kills Man Attempting Break-in at Ex-Girlfriend Apartment


https://www.wlbt.com/2019/04/28/man-shot-after-assaulting-woman-north-jackson-apartment-complex/



> GA: Armed Victim Shoots, Kills Robbery Suspect in Parking Lot


https://www.11alive.com/article/news/local/police-would-be-victim-shoots-kills-alleged-robber-at-midtown-gas-station/85-71b36b30-5156-454c-bdc7-d750d4eaa52d


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Home invaders beat man, and his daughters hid - but son got a gun, Texas cops say.

https://www.kansas.com/news/nation-world/national/article229078484.html


----------



## The Tourist

I blanched when I read that the son had to "get a gun." Times have changed.

I think it was only two years ago when I reading a gun magazine and one writer stated that he wa always armed, even walking around his home. At the time I thought it was really paranoid.

We live in suburbia, and even here you have to be on guard. We have a group of teens that ring your doorbell and ask about things like candy sales. Then the mob pushes closer to the door. Think of it as teeny bop home invasions.

I went to the door (which has a reinforced glass panel) and demanded to know what they wanted. I also made sure they saw the pistol.

If you told me even a few months ago this was happening in a neighborhood like mine I would have laughed. I'm not laughing now.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Police: Armed dad stops fugitive from stealing truck with son inside
https://www.kcci.com/article/police...-from-stealing-truck-with-son-inside/28281866


----------



## RedLion

It has been a while since I posted some incidents....



> CO: Bear Shot and Killed by Property Owner after Killing Chickens


https://pinerivertimes.com/articles/106704



> TX: Gunfight, Robbery Suspect Killed, Victim Wounded


https://www.khou.com/article/news/would-be-robber-shot-and-killed-in-north-harris-county/285-bcf6c7f9-0a3f-4310-ae48-1c8dab7a6a4a



> KY: Two Shot, One Killed after Forcing way into Home


https://www.wave3.com/2019/07/08/dead-injured-radcliff-burglary/



> PA: Gunfight, Store Owner and Robbery Suspect Both Wounded


https://www.inquirer.com/news/south-philadelphia-double-shooting-20190708.html



> PA: Man Shoots Dog After it Attacks Toddler


https://wnep.com/2019/07/07/man-shoots-dog-that-attacked-toddler/



> NC: Homeowner Fires at Suspect Attempting Break-in


https://www.wcnc.com/article/news/cmpd-man-shoots-at-suspect-trying-to-break-into-north-charlotte-home-no-injuries-reported/275-5e302689-c796-4611-b2e5-0f4c815edd0e



> SC: Domestic Defense, Stepfather Shoots, Wounds Aggressive Stepson


https://www.foxcarolina.com/investigations/acso-argument-between-homeowner-and-stepson-ends-in-shots-fired/article_c6c10c32-a0f3-11e9-9f5e-23dac2678249.html



> TX: Domestic Defense? Man Fires at House, Resident Fires Back


https://www.kiiitv.com/article/news/nueces-county/suspect-fires-gun-at-home-man-inside-shoots-back/503-97d91c24-3bfa-4353-8f63-0e0e0faa7790



> PA: Man Shoots Dog Attacking Livestock, Dog Owner Cited


https://www.wfmz.com/news/poconos-coal/homeowner-shoots-dog-attacking-livestock-dog-owner-cited/1092659223



> WA: Domestice Defense, Suspect Escapes Police; returns, Assaults Man, is Shot


https://www.kiro7.com/news/south-sound-news/man-jumped-out-a-university-place-window-to-make-getaway-he-got-shot-when-he-returned/964559743



> TX: Resident Shoots, Wounds Driver who Alledgedly tried to Run him Down


https://www.khou.com/article/news/local/hcso-resident-shoots-driver-involved-in-road-rage-dispute-outside-cy-fair-home/285-dd9ef090-c9bc-4427-a46d-8e1bb358e616


----------



## RedLion

Veteran with an AR15 fights on 4 in and home invasion while killing two and being wounded himself.



> Veteran Uses AR15 to stop Home Invaders - Two Killed, Two Arrested


https://www.ammoland.com/2019/07/veteran-uses-ar15-to-stop-home-invaders-two-killed-two-arrested/


----------



## RedLion

> UT: Lehi Burglary Suspect was Shot Multiple Times


https://www.abc4.com/news/police-catch-burglar-discover-suspect-has-multiple-gun-shot-wounds/



> GA: Man Shoots, Wounds, Man who pulled Gun, Assaulted Woman


https://www.ajc.com/news/crime--law/man-shot-chest-after-attacking-woman-police-say/3NjVHlbkScdhBs3tiopMbP/



> CA: Armed Victim Fires Gun, Kills Attacker at Goodwin's Market


https://local.nixle.com/alert/7405944/



> GA: Two 16-Year-Old Girls involved in Defensive Shooting of 16-Year-Old Boy


https://wgxa.tv/news/local/gbi-police-presence-near-perry-high-school


----------



## Back Pack Hack

RedLion said:


> Veteran with an AR15 fights on 4 in and home invasion while killing two and being wounded himself.
> 
> https://www.ammoland.com/2019/07/veteran-uses-ar15-to-stop-home-invaders-two-killed-two-arrested/


Ya won't see this in the MSM:



> The story illustrates many of the advantages of the AR15 for home defense. The 61-year-old veteran had no difficulty firing the AR15 effectively. The rifle was chosen by the military for its ease of use, effective cartridge, and reliability.


----------



## The Tourist

*@RedLion*, just about the time I'm peaceful and happy in suburbia you post another slate of random mayhem assaults.

Yeah, I know it wakes me up and gets me to start checking door locks, but sometimes you have to stop and smell the surveillance cameras...


----------



## RedLion

The Tourist said:


> *@RedLion*, just about the time I'm peaceful and happy in suburbia you post another slate of random mayhem assaults.
> 
> Yeah, I know it wakes me up and gets me to start checking door locks, but sometimes you have to stop and smell the surveillance cameras...


I could post a half a dozen a day if I was not lazy. Here are some more just from the month of June without links this time.



> •June 2, Martinsville, Virginia: A man filling his tank at a gas station successfully defended himself against two would-be robbers armed with handguns. The victim was unharmed, but one of the assailants, who exchanged gunfire with the victim, was shot and injured.
> •June 4, Sun City Center, Florida: A man suspected of committing multiple carjackings was fatally shot by an armed business manager with a concealed-carry permit while the man was attempting to break into the manager's store. The suspected carjacker-turned-burglar was also armed, despite an extensive criminal history disqualifying him from lawful firearm possession.
> •June 5, Bakersfield, California: A woman defended her home and her children by retrieving her handgun and shooting a man using a hammer to break into her home. The injured man was later charged with several crimes, including carrying a concealed weapon, but neither the woman nor her kids were harmed.
> •June 6, Cincinnati: A woman shot her ex-boyfriend after he "kicked out the A/C unit and tried to break through the front window" of her home. According to police, the mother of five children-who were also home at the time of the incident-had a restraining order against the man. While speaking about the case, Hamilton County Prosecuting Attorney Joseph Deters made it clear just how important it was for this mother to be armed: "It is hard to imagine what might have happened to her or her children if she had not been able to protect herself and her family."
> •June 7, Chicago: A Good Samaritan with a concealed-carry permit intervened when two gunmen opened fire near him, drawing his own firearm and striking both assailants. The Good Samaritan, who was not injured in the exchange, was sitting in a nearby vehicle when the two assailants opened fire at an unknown fourth party, who was injured but survived.
> •June 14, Winston, Missouri: Several civilians, one of whom was legally carrying a firearm, came to the defense of a wounded female police officerafter the restrained inmate she was transporting seized her service weapon, shot her, and commandeered the vehicle. The civilians witnessed the attack and followed the police vehicle until it came to a stop, where the armed civilian held the inmate at gunpoint while the other men pulled him out of the car. One witness later recounted, "If the Good Samaritan hadn't threatened to use deadly force, the situation could have ended very differently [for the police officer]."
> •June 15, Highland Home, Alabama: A woman's boyfriend came to her defense by shooting an attacker who stabbed her. The woman required almost 100 stitches because of the stabbing, but survived. Her boyfriend was unharmed.
> •June 18, Detroit: A father was spending quality time with his family outside when he heard noises coming from his home. When he went inside, he was confronted by a man with a shotgun. Fortunately, the father was armed with his own gun and was able to fatally shoot the intruder before anyone else was harmed.
> •June 19, Warren, Michigan: A man's stepmother, who was armed and had a concealed-carry permit, came to his defense after he fled from four masked men who attempted to rob him. The stepmother fired a warning shot, causing the assailants to return fire before quickly driving away. All four would-be robbers were later arrested.
> •June 25, Harris County, Texas: An intruder's plan to burglarize a home was foiled when the homeowner fatally shot him. The homeowner was cleaning her house when she heard someone smash through her back window. She grabbed her firearm and at first attempted to hide from the burglar in a bedroom closet. When the burglar opened the closet, the woman ended the invasion with a single shot-fortunately, before the burglar could use his own firearm against her.
> •June 27, North Port, Florida: A woman's boyfriend came to her defensewhen a man with a loaded handgun attempted to rob her while she withdrew money from an ATM. The boyfriend shot the would-be robber, who was seriously injured, but survived. Both the robbery suspect and his alleged getaway driver were arrested and now face felony charges.


----------



## RedLion

A couple more.



> GA: Man Attempt to Break into Hotel Room, is Shot, Killed


https://www.ajc.com/news/crime--law/noise-complaint-prompts-fatal-shooting-dalton-motel/RedbMT0HRVNzBlppT8dQxH/



> GA: Intruder with Machete Shot, Killed by Homeowner


https://www.ajc.com/news/crime--law/breaking-intruder-with-machete-shot-during-dekalb-home-invasion-police-say/bVoK3RStPARnQjikJgS35O/


----------



## Back Pack Hack

https://fox2now.com/2019/08/08/arme...mart-after-firefighter-holds-him-at-gunpoint/


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Bystanders attempting to stop a robbery were initially charged, but now cleared, for shooting the BG.

https://www.kcci.com/article/man-shot-at-dsm-liquor-store-arrested-for-robbery-in-incident/29010654


----------



## RedLion

A couple recent ones.



> NC: Man Shot, Killed while Attempting Break-in


https://www.wral.com/authorities-man-killed-while-trying-to-break-into-henderson-home/18623316/



> TX: Gunfight, Two men Wounded, Return Fire


2 men shot while sitting on front porch in southeast Houston - Story | KRIV



> OK: Armed Homeowne Holds Fugitive for Police, Stops Crime Spree


https://kfor.com/2019/09/09/oklahoma-homeowner-holds-wanted-man-at-gunpoint/


----------



## bigwheel

Great story. Thanks for sharing and thanks to the brave copper.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Well, crap. Three more turd stains that won't be sucking up any more oxygen.

https://abcnews.go.com/US/homeowner-shoots-kills-masked-men-stand-ground-case/story?id=65641513

Aw.... poor gun-control advocates. Where's your "No on needs an assault rifle!" and "You don't need 30 rounds!" arguments now?


----------



## RedLion

> RI: Victim of Robbery Accesses gun, Shoots Suspect


https://www.wpri.com/news/local-news/providence/armed-robbery-suspect-shot-by-victim/



> MD: Armed Victim Stops Attack at Brandywine Apartments


https://www.localdvm.com/news/maryland/sheriffs-office-investigates-assault-and-gunshots-at-brandywine-apartments/



> TX: Armed Woman Shoots, Kills Suspect who Beat her with Bat


https://abc13.com/movie-theater-manager-kills-man-who-beat-her-with-bat-police/5542185/



> CA: Lyft Driver Wounded in Gunfight with Two Robbery Suspects


https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/crime/california-lyft-driver-opens-fire-in-shootout-after-2-men-tried-robbing-him-police-say/ar-AAHlcUg?li=BBnbcA1&ocid=mailsignout



> WA: Road Rage, Man Assaulted Armed Victim, was Shot


https://www.kxly.com/news/mom-of-man-in-road-rage-shooting-it-was-self-defense/1120700975



> GA: Gunfight, Home Invasion, Resident and Suspect both Wounded


https://www.wtoc.com/2019/09/15/injured-shooting-statesboro-apartment-complex/


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Probably already covered in one of the posts here already, and it's a couple years old, but:


----------



## The Tourist

Ya' know, I like these stories and it demonstrates to us that we don't have to lay down and take abuse from attackers. Now, my problem is the title of this idea, being, "_Good Guy with a Gun_."

I feel left out. Couldn't we change the name of this column to "_Moderately Clean and Many Times Within The Law a Surprising Number Of Unsupervised Hours Guy With a Reasonably Documented Gun_"?

...I don't think I'm the only one...


----------



## RedLion

In honor of reaching 1,903,260 civilian uses of firearms in self defense and defense of others so far this year....



> FL: Disarm, Victim takes gun, Shoota, Kills, Suspect


https://www.palmbeachpost.com/news/20191013/man-wrestles-weapon-from-would-be-robber-fires-fatal-shot-wpb-police



> TX: Armed Neighbor and Homeowner Shoot at Oncoming Vehicle


https://www.cbs19.tv/article/news/local/officials-smith-county-homeowner-neighbor-shoot-at-suspects-attempting-to-run-them-down-in-vehicle-following-burglary-attempt/501-f8f853f8-63d0-4dd3-aa0b-e2aea8cab38f



> FL: Armed Witness Stops Domestic Dispute


https://www.local10.com/news/florida/hialeah/armed-witness-intervenes-during-domestic-dispute-at-hialeah-apartment-complex



> LA: Violent Boyfriend of Granddaughter Shot in Groin by Grandfather


https://www.nola.com/news/crime_police/article_a8657f26-eba2-11e9-85ce-03f83b700030.html


----------



## RedLion

Tax payer relief shots....all 3 perps died.



> Georgia homeowner fatally shoots 3 masked teens allegedly trying to rob him


https://www.wctv.tv/content/news/Georgia-homeowner-fatally-shoots-3-masked-teens-allegedly-trying-to-rob-him-560550741.html


----------



## The Tourist

RedLion, yes, you can shoot a felon/attacker in Wisconsin, but our central crime computer makes it harder to buy dairy products.

BTW, I enjoy your entries from all the differing states.


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## RedLion

> WI: Domestic Defense? Woman Shoots Man after He Kicks in Door of Their Residence


https://fox6now.com/2019/10/21/milwaukee-police-woman-shoots-wounds-man-after-argument/



> FL: Woman who Shot Man near Peachtree Meat and Produce was Acting in Self Defense


https://www.wesh.com/article/woman-defending-herself-shooting-cocoa/29527268



> GA: Robbery Suspect Shot, Killed in Residence on Lumpkin Road


https://www.wjbf.com/news/authorities-investigating-fatal-shooting-in-richmond-county/



> MO: Gunfight in Kansas City Home, Defender Wounded


https://news.yahoo.com/kcpd-investigates-home-invasion-shooting-220458801.html



> OH: Homeowner Wounded, Intruder Killed in Home Invasion Shooting


https://www.13abc.com/content/news/One-killed-two-shot-during-Fostoria-home-invasion--563495321.html



> IL: Armed Security Guard Shoots, Wounds, Armed Robbery Suspect


https://chicago.suntimes.com/crime/2019/10/20/20923027/man-shot-during-robbery-attempt-wrightwood



> TX: Armed Homeowner Shoots, Kills, 1 of 2 Invaders


https://abc13.com/man-shot-intruder-breaking-into-his-north-houston-home-police/5630573/



> SC: Barber Wounds Robbery Suspect


https://thetandd.com/news/local/crime-and-courts/man-charged-in-orangeburg-barbershop-robbery-that-left-one-injured/article_2b2f8812-ea6c-531f-b195-bb9e70b2a617.html



> NY: Retired 62-Year-Old Officer Shoots, Wounds Man who Attacked him with Flashlight


https://dailyvoice.com/new-york/suffolk/police-fire/retired-long-island-cop-shoots-man-during-roadway-altercation-police-say/777590/


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Fostoria home invasion death ID'd as Toledo man

https://www.13abc.com/content/news/One-killed-two-shot-during-Fostoria-home-invasion--563495321.html


----------



## RedLion

> Pregnant Florida mom uses AR-15 to kill home intruder


https://nypost.com/2019/11/04/pregnant-florida-mom-uses-ar-15-to-kill-home-intruder/



> CA: Gunfight, Man Shoots at Apartment, is Shot, Killed by Resident


https://ktla.com/2019/11/02/man-killed-in-gunfight-at-victorville-apartment-complex/



> TX: Homeowner Shoots 1 of 2 Burglary Suspects


https://www.kristv.com/news/local-news/ccpd-suspected-burglar-shot-by-homeowner



> IN: Off Duty Officer Shoots Robbery, Assault Suspect


https://fox59.com/2019/11/03/2-shot-after-off-duty-officer-shoots-robbery-suspect-outside-club-on-indys-northwest-side/


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## RedLion

> PA: Would-be Armed Robber Shot and Killed by Armed Victim


https://www.inquirer.com/news/west-philly-shooting-armed-robber-killed-60th-haverford-20191104.html



> IN: Domestic Defense, Man Shot, Killed after Breaking into Home of Ex-Girlfriend


https://fox59.com/2019/11/04/death-investigation-underway-on-citys-east-side/


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack

> Good Samaritan fights off man throwing rocks at cars on I-5


https://komonews.com/news/local/fre...hares-experience-thanks-good-samaritan-driver


----------



## Back Pack Hack

> Armed Woman Defends Herself After Gunfire Erupts In Dover


Armed Woman Defends Herself After Gunfire Erupts In Dover ? First State Update


----------



## Back Pack Hack

> KCK homeowner shoots, injures intruder


https://www.kshb.com/news/local-news/kck-homeowner-shoots-injures-intruder


----------



## Back Pack Hack

> Woman who tried to run over two deputies, only to be shot and killed


https://www.abcactionnews.com/news/...ck-towards-deputies-polk-sheriffs-office-says


----------



## Back Pack Hack

> Reno man arrested for burglary in Lassen County


https://www.actionnewsnow.com/conte...-for-burglary-in-Lassen-County-564840102.html


----------



## SOCOM42

@Back Pack Hack, sounds like KC is trying to be little brother to Dirtroit.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Police: Armed neighbor confronts would-be burglar, records it with his cell phone.

https://www.timesrecordnews.com/sto...-neighbor-confronts-would-burglar/2452616001/


----------



## The Tourist

SOCOM42 said:


> [MENTION=15802]...Dirtroit...


Now that you mention Detroit, I realize I haven't been there in decades. Do they still ship out cars or just ship in Kawasaki stuff?


----------



## Back Pack Hack

> Police: North Carolina homeowner with gun confronts suspect with ax


https://www.wsoctv.com/news/north-c...with-gun-confronts-suspect-with-ax/1009761438


----------



## RedLion

We are up to 2,191,411 incidents of citizens using firearms in self defense so far this year.



> TN: Armed Victim Fires at Armed Robbery Suspects


https://www.wkrn.com/news/crime-tracker/police-man-fires-gunshots-at-robbers-in-south-nashville/



> CA: Gunfight, Business owner Fights Robbers, Retrieves 100 lbs of Silver


https://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2019/11/25/oakland-business-owner-shootout-armed-robbers-stray-bullet-hits-resident/



> NV: Death of Thomas Vonbehren Considered Self Defense


https://www.reviewjournal.com/crime/shootings/fatal-east-las-vegas-shooting-believed-to-be-case-of-self-defense-1900512/



> SC: Man Shot by Homeowner During Altercation


https://www.wspa.com/news/deadly-shooting-under-investigation-in-chesnee/



> Update NY: Man, Invited into Home by 14-Year-Old Girl, for Sex, Shot by Girls Father


https://buffalonews.com/2019/11/22/buffalo-man-shot-in-leg-by-victims-dad-pleads-guilty/



> FL: Violent Man Shot as he attempts to Break into Home during Custody Dispute


https://www.fox13news.com/news/man-shot-while-trying-to-fight-his-way-into-home-during-custody-handoff-sheriff



> FL: Burglary Suspect Shot in House


https://www.local10.com/news/2019/11/22/1-person-shot-in-miami-beach-suspect-in-custody/



> Walmart Shooting Stopped by Armed Citizen in Oklahoma, days after Constitutional Carry Restored









> OK: Employee Holds Burglary Suspect at Gunpoint for Police


https://ktul.com/news/local/tulsa-police-employee-held-suspected-burglar-at-gunpoint



> SC: Armed Woman Stops Home Invasion, Assault


https://www.wyff4.com/article/breaking-search-for-man-accused-in-home-invasion-at-taylors-home-deputies-say/29871925



> FL: Domestic Defense? Woman Injured, Shoots, Kills Man


https://www.wcjb.com/content/news/The-Gainesville-Police-Department-is-investigating-a-shooting-at-an-apartment-complex-in-Gainesville-565302361.html



> MI:Gunfight, Berrien County Resident uses Rifle to Stop Armed Home Invasion


https://www.woodtv.com/news/southwest-michigan/intruder-shot-killed-in-berrien-co-2nd-suspect-sought/



> TX: Road Rage may have become Defensive Shootng


https://www.click2houston.com/news/2019/11/20/deputies-investigate-apparent-road-rage-shooting-near-willowbrook/



> TX: Gunfight, Armed Customer Shot, Killed by Armed Robbery Suspect


https://www.click2houston.com/news/2019/11/21/customer-shot-while-trying-to-stop-houston-pawn-shop-robbery-police-say/



> MS: Homeowner Shoots through Door of Poolhouse, Wounds Suspect


https://www.meridianstar.com/news/local_news/police-meridian-homeowner-shoots-burglary-suspect/article_bb170692-97e5-5295-937a-70c6051625ba.html


----------



## RedLion

> Miami Man In Van Guns Down AK-47 Wielding Robber Because He Didn't Want 'To Go Out Like A Punk'


https://miami.cbslocal.com/2019/11/25/miami-man-kills-ak-47-wielding-robber/


----------



## RedLion

> Boyfriend uses AR15 to Defend Self, Girlfriend against Masked Home Invader


https://www.journalgazette.net/news/local/police-fire/20191121/man-shot-during-break-in-charged



> MI: Security Guard Shoots Robbery Suspect


https://www.clickondetroit.com/news/2019/11/26/shots-fired-at-detroit-cellphone-store-attempted-robber-shot-twice/



> CA: Domestic Defense, Current Boyfriend Shoots Ex who was Choking Him


https://www.nbcsandiego.com/news/local/Man-Airlifted-to-Hospital-After-Shooting-in-Ramona-565473442.html



> TN: Armed Victim Fires at Armed Robbery Suspects


https://www.wkrn.com/news/crime-tracker/police-man-fires-gunshots-at-robbers-in-south-nashville/



> CA: Gunfight, Business owner Fights Robbers, Retrieves 100 lbs of Silver


https://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2019/11/25/oakland-business-owner-shootout-armed-robbers-stray-bullet-hits-resident/


----------



## RedLion

> Texas Man Kills Robber With Bad Guy's Own Gun


https://bearingarms.com/tom-k/2019/11/26/texas-man-kills-robber-bad-guys-gun/


----------



## Back Pack Hack

RedLion said:


> https://bearingarms.com/tom-k/2019/11/26/texas-man-kills-robber-bad-guys-gun/


And a 'smart' gun would have been rendered useless to the victim.


----------



## RedLion

> TX: Two Reported Robberies and a Shooting of Possible Suspect


https://www.nbcdfw.com/news/local/Breaking-Dallas-Police-Respond-to-Robbery-Shooting-565513582.html



> OK: Domestic Defense, Woman Shoots at Man who Threatened her with Knife


https://ktul.com/news/local/tulsa-police-woman-shoots-at-man-during-domestic-dispute



> CA: Gun fight, Store Clerk Shoots, Kills 1 of 2 Robbery Suspects


https://www.kget.com/news/crime-watch/kcso-attempted-robbery-at-east-bakersfield-market-leads-to-shooting-seriously-wounding-1-person/


----------



## RedLion

> SC: Armed Victim Shoots Armed Robbery Suspect


https://www.wltx.com/article/news/victim-shoots-robber-sends-him-to-the-hospital/101-e7c563ab-ba57-460e-b4e5-7e301bf55028



> UT: Domestic Defense? Wife Shoots Husband


https://gephardtdaily.com/top-stories/police-sandy-man-shot-twice-after-argument-with-wife-turns-physical/



> AZ: Security Guard Shoots back During Drive-by


https://www.fox10phoenix.com/news/pd-security-guard-shot-at-phoenix-motel-suspect-sought



> MO: Intoxicated or Drugged Man Held at Gunpoint for Police


https://www.houstonherald.com/news/man-walks-into-house-and-is-held-at-gunpoint/article_2e303234-1382-11ea-89df-afb18060b175.html



> GA: Gunfight, Bread Delivery Man Wounds Armed Robbery Suspect


https://www.cbs46.com/news/armed-bystander-foils-armed-robbery-at-ellenwood-hardee-s/article_afa836c0-1389-11ea-b008-1b80237a7cba.html



> TX: Victim Shoots at Suspected Theives


https://dfw.cbslocal.com/2019/11/29/costco-shopper-shoots-at-2-suspects-who-broke-into-his-car-outside-arlington-store/



> TX: Suspect Shot During Gas Station Robbery


https://www.houstonchronicle.com/news/houston-texas/houston/article/Suspect-shot-during-Houston-gas-station-robbery-14870287.php



> OK: Woman Shot, Killed, Man Wounded as Bail Bondsman Serves Warrant


https://www.koco.com/article/police-investigate-deadly-shooting-involving-bail-bondsman-at-oklahoma-city-hotel/30055730



> MI: Suspect Shot by Employee after Breaking into Business


https://fox17online.com/2019/11/30/suspect-shot-during-break-in-at-kalamzoo-co-business/



> Black Bear Attack Stopped with .45 on Second Floor of Motel









> WA: Armed Homeowner Confronts Suspect, Fires Three Shots, Officers Shoot, Kill Suspect


https://www.kiro7.com/news/local/armed-man-dead-after-deputy-involved-shooting-in-pierce-county/1013803243



> MI: Armed Citizens Stops Altercation between Suspects and Employee


https://www.woodtv.com/news/southwest-michigan/officers-look-for-3-suspects-in-sw-mi-walmart-robbery/



> TX: Homeowner Shoots Tire of Vehicle that Rammed Wrong House


https://www.kiiitv.com/article/news/crime/homeowner-holds-criminal-mischief-suspect-at-bay-until-police-arrive/503-53484789-c93b-45fb-bb1a-6d4a83004b1a



> PA: Security Guard Returns Fire, Wounds Suspect


https://philadelphia.cbslocal.com/2019/11/28/2-men-injured-after-gunfire-erupts-outside-feltonville-bar/



> WA: Domestic Defense, Woman Shoots, Kills Estranged Husband


https://komonews.com/news/local/sheriff-woman-shoots-kills-intruder-armed-with-knife-in-mccleary



> AL: Resident Shoots, Kills, Intruder who Attacked Him


https://www.rocketcitynow.com/news/top-stories/alleged-intruder-killed-during-home-invasion/


----------



## Kauboy

Can this thread also include "good guys with narwhal tusks"?
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...tusk-used-tackle-London-Bridge-terrorist.html

:tango_face_grin:


----------



## Denton

Kauboy said:


> Can this thread also include "good guys with narwhal tusks"?
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...tusk-used-tackle-London-Bridge-terrorist.html
> 
> :tango_face_grin:


Your fault!


----------



## RedLion

> Woman Shoots and Kills Man Who Allegedly Violated Protection Order


https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/11/30/woman-shoots-kills-man-allegedly-violated-protection-order/

And just today another evil lefty spawn is stopped prior to killing others at his school.



> Wisconsin high school resource officer shoots armed student who wouldn't 'hand over the gun,' police say


https://www.foxnews.com/us/wisconsin-high-school-critical-incident


----------



## Back Pack Hack

> Canton home invasion victim dies hours after 4th suspect with lengthy criminal history was arrested


https://www.cleveland19.com/2019/11...t-with-lengthy-criminal-history-was-arrested/


----------



## RedLion

> TX: Man Attempts to Break into Wedding Venue, is Shot, Wounded


https://www.chron.com/news/houston-texas/houston/article/Owner-shoots-man-who-fell-asleep-at-wedding-venue-14875125.php



> TX: Store Owner Shoots Burglary Suspect During Altercation


https://www.ksat.com/news/local/2019/12/01/sapd-northeast-side-store-owner-shoots-suspected-burglar/



> IL:Gunfight, Chicago, Armed Victim Shoots, Wounds Armed Robbery Suspect


https://chicago.suntimes.com/2019/12/1/20991129/austin-man-shoots-would-be-robber-gun-violence-chicago-avenue



> NC: Gun Beats Concrete Steps, Assailant Shot, Wounded


https://myfox8.com/2019/12/01/graham-man-shot-during-fight-that-broke-out-when-he-tried-to-break-into-home-deputies-say/



> SC: Armed Victim Shoots Armed Robbery Suspect


https://www.wltx.com/article/news/victim-shoots-robber-sends-him-to-the-hospital/101-e7c563ab-ba57-460e-b4e5-7e301bf55028


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## RedLion

> WA: Gunfight, Career Criminal shot by Armed Victim


https://www.tri-cityherald.com/news/local/crime/article237897144.html



> MO: Man Shot Breaking into Home may Have Believed it was his Residence


https://www.columbiamissourian.com/news/state_news/fulton-man-shot-mistakenly-believed-he-was-entering-his-home/article_afa82593-e5ed-5ae0-825f-2d3bfee7ee36.html


----------



## RedLion

> GA: Kwik Way Foods Mart Clerk Shoots, Kills, Armed Robbery Suspect


https://www.savannahnow.com/news/20191202/robbery-suspect-killed-in-hinesville



> FL: Armed Veteran holds Suspect at Gunpoint for Police


https://www.local10.com/news/2019/12/02/good-samaritan-with-gun-stops-car-thief-running-from-police/



> TX: Four Teens taken into Custody after Gunfight


https://www.caller.com/story/news/crime/2019/12/02/four-teenagers-accused-aggravated-robbery-padre-island/2585680001/



> TX: Armed Robber, Emanuel Alvarado, shot, Killed during Home Invasion


https://valleycentral.com/news/local/robbery-gone-wrong-leaves-one-dead



> SC: Je' Nell Burton Wounded by Victim, Charged with Armed Robbery


https://www.wistv.com/2019/12/01/breaking-one-person-shot-gervais-street-millwood-avenue/


----------



## Back Pack Hack

> Off-Duty Newton Police Officer Stops Armed Robbery


https://patch.com/massachusetts/newton/duty-newton-police-officer-stops-armed-robbery


----------



## Back Pack Hack

> Off-Duty Newton Police Officer Stops Armed Robbery


https://www.cnn.com/videos/us/2019/12/12/police-officer-foils-attempted-store-robbery-vo-es-vpx.cnn


----------



## RedLion

> IL: Man Drives to Random House, Starts Firing, Homeowner Fires Shotgun in Warning


https://www.wcia.com/news/felony-charges-filed-in-standoff-situation/



> MO: Off Duty Officer, at Home, Fires Shots at Intruder


https://www.ozarksfirst.com/local-news/regional-news/kcpd-officer-on-leave-after-shooting-at-intruder-while-off-duty-in-his-own-home/



> PA: Cook Shoots Man who Attacked him during Altercation


https://philadelphia.cbslocal.com/2019/12/09/philadelphia-police-sources-alleged-robber-shot-killed-during-attempted-robbery/



> IL: Domestic Defense, Woman Shoots, Father of her Child


https://herald-review.com/news/local/crime-and-courts/police-decatur-woman-shot-father-of-her-child-in-self/article_10749bcf-b54e-5517-8a64-8de6ccd97187.html



> NY: Man Claims Self-Defense in Shooting in Poughkeepsie


https://www.poughkeepsiejournal.com/story/news/local/2019/12/09/city-poughkeepsie-fatal-shooting-morgan-avenue/2632105001/



> IN: Homeowner Shoots, Possibly Wounds, Man during Break-in Attempt


https://wpta21.com/2019/12/09/homeowner-shoots-through-front-door-at-would-be-intruders/



> FL: Security Guard Shoots, Wounds, 1 of 4 Suspects


https://www.firstcoastnews.com/article/news/crime/sheriffs-office-suspect-shot-during-attempted-robbery-at-yulee-arcade/77-0282d92c-8550-42fe-b8af-83b4107ea281



> TX: Father Holds Man at Gunpoint after Catching him Sneaking from Daughters Room


https://www.kltv.com/2019/12/05/tyler-police-arrive-scene-find-man-holding-sex-assault-suspect-gunpoint/



> MI: Gun Beats Bottle in Macomb County


https://www.clickondetroit.com/news/local/2019/12/08/man-shot-twice-by-macomb-county-gas-station-clerk-after-hitting-employee-with-bottle/



> TX: Gunfight, Clerk Shoots two Suspects, Kills 1, Wounds 1


https://www.myhighplains.com/news/one-dead-another-injured-after-store-employee-shoots-robbery-suspects/



> PA: Home Alone Teen Shoots Burglar, Stops Crime Spree


https://www.wtae.com/article/man-tries-to-burglarize-home-gets-shot/30156168



> MI: Gunfight, Armed Victim Shoots Armed Robbery Suspect in Detroit


https://www.fox2detroit.com/news/cpl-holder-shoots-man-trying-to-rob-in-him-detroit



> MI: Home Invasion Suspect shot by Armed Homeowner


https://www.fox17online.com/news/local-news/suspect-shot-during-home-invasion-in-cass-county


----------



## RedLion

> TX: Possible Armed Robber Shot, Killed


https://www.khou.com/article/news/crime/suspect-fatally-shot-during-robbery-attempt-at-apartment-on-eastside-police-say/285-1021717c-c1bd-44b0-97a2-d2f121dac164



> AL: Armed Father Attempts to Stop Fleeing Suspect, Shoots, Kills, Suspect


https://www.gadsdentimes.com/news/20191213/investigators-work-to-unravel-weaver-incident-that-left-stranger-dead



> LA: Career Criminal Shot, Killed, During Home Invasion


https://www.wbrz.com/news/officials-say-victims-of-home-invasion-shot-killed-intruder/



> TX: Gunfight in Parking lot, Armed Victim Wounded


https://www.kens5.com/article/news/local/authorities-searching-for-suspects-one-man-critical-in-shooting-at-northwest-side-apartment-complex/273-d5a23ea0-868f-4014-8733-3cd20aea2646



> MI: Woman Fires at Theif Caught in Act


https://www.fox17online.com/news/local-news/michigan/newaygo/thieves-make-off-with-hundreds-in-property-as-homeowner-shoots-at-them



> CA: Boater fires Gun to Defend against Tomahawk Attack


https://www.marinij.com/2019/12/13/richardson-bay-shots-fired-in-anchor-out-ax-attack/



> TN: Man Attempting Break-in Shot and Wounded in Spottswood


https://wreg.com/2019/12/12/man-shot-while-trying-to-break-into-apartment-on-spottswood/



> AL: Gunfight, Resident and 1 of 3 Home Invaders Wounded


https://www.wrbl.com/news/two-injured-in-shooting-during-suspected-robbery-at-lanett-home/



> OK: Domestic Defense, Woman Shoots Estranged Husband


https://www.koco.com/article/domestic-fight-leads-to-shooting/30215332



> CA: Homeowner in Orangevale Shoots, Wounds, Burglary Suspect


https://fox40.com/2019/12/12/orangevale-burglary-suspect-shot-by-homeowner/



> TX: Pizza Driver Fires at Suspects, Kills 1, Wounds 1


https://dfw.cbslocal.com/2019/12/11/pizza-delivery-driver-shot-killed-robbery-suspect-northeast-dallas/?fbclid=IwAR0_P5mPZwEdHhRI8GMMiuOA7-PxbIUjGK05AGNIl-wWJBB8DEnQrPqrmLk



> FL: 72-Year-Old Shoots Dog Attacking his Dog, also Dog's Owner


https://www.local10.com/news/local/2019/12/11/man-saves-his-dog-from-attacking-dog-with-gunshot-also-shoots-fellow-owner/



> GA: Gunfight, Armed Man Shoots Home Invader who Wounded Homeowner


https://www.mcduffieprogress.com/news/man-arrested-after-shooting-and-attempted-home-invasion/article_d74cd7ba-1bab-11ea-b43a-6721979a6a67.html



> TX: Armed Customer Shoots at Armed Robber


https://abc13.com/customer-shoots-at-armed-robber-in-friendswood-walgreens/5740178/


----------



## RedLion

> TX: Gunfight, Armed Wife stops Assault, Home Invasion


https://abc13.com/gun-toting-wife-fights-off-attempted-robbers-in-west-houston-/5762739/



> MI: Armed Woman Holds Car Burglary Suspect for Police


https://www.battlecreekenquirer.com/story/news/2019/12/17/police-fire-man-killed-crash-woman-holds-thief-gunpoint/2673605001/


----------



## Back Pack Hack

> Brookhaven homeowner shoots, kills burglary suspect.


https://www.wsbtv.com/news/local/bu...eowner-police-say/2UOAOVFCHNBFJMLTZET7GEC5LE/


----------



## Back Pack Hack

> Woman Uses Gun To Defend Herself After Being Run Off Alabama Interstate


https://bearingarms.com/cam-e/2020/...rself-after-being-run-off-alabama-interstate/


----------



## The Tourist

What bothers me the most is how quickly Madison changed for the worse. We pretty much have "shooting stories" on the news at least three times per week. Not big "stand and deliver" stories, it's more the "_cops investigate gun in suburbia_" stories. That, and my quiet little neighborhood appears to be going through a slow yet determined change. Oh, the neighbors are still here, but their kids are off to college and I'll bet that they "downsize" pretty soon.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

We're getting behind on this thread, folks!

Carjacking Suspect Shot By Neighbor

https://www.wccbcharlotte.com/2020/02/04/medic-on-scene-of-early-morning-shooting-in-ballantyne/


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Home intruder shot, killed in rural Grant County, sheriff says.

https://www.wishtv.com/news/crime-w...ot-killed-in-rural-grant-county-sheriff-says/


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Ice cream shop owners fight back against robber.

https://abc13.com/5911479/


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Vancouver homeowner fatally shoots suspected burglar.

https://www.columbian.com/news/2020/feb/14/vancouver-homeowner-fatally-shoots-suspected-burglar/


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Married off-duty cops stop armed robbery during date night.

https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/married-duty-cops-stop-armed-robbery-during-date-night-n1138421


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Resident shoots intruder climbing through window, deputies say.

https://www.clickorlando.com/news/l...climbing-through-window-of-home-deputies-say/


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Wheat Ridge man who shot and killed home intruder won't be charged.

https://www.denverpost.com/2020/03/10/wheat-ridge-fatal-home-invasion/


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Resident shoots Doraville man breaking into his Gwinnett home.

https://www.gwinnettdailypost.com/l...cle_5349d378-6a02-11ea-a643-fb6a62fa45ea.html


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Police: Cobb County homeowner shoots burglars.

https://www.fox5atlanta.com/news/police-cobb-county-homeowner-shoots-burglars


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Good Samaritans help bring down man accused of shooting at Fresno police officers

https://kmph.com/news/local/good-sa...accused-of-shooting-at-fresno-police-officers


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Tulsa Police: Woman Shot, Killed After Opening Fire On Several Others.

https://www.newson6.com/story/41948030/tulsa-police-investigating-after-woman-found-dead-in-suv


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Gunman Critically Hurt After Men He Was Shooting At Return Fire, Police Say.

https://www.nbcchicago.com/news/gun...s-shooting-at-return-fire-police-say/2246947/


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Homeowner shoots suspect in West Plains home invasion.

https://www.cheneyfreepress.com/sto...spect-in-west-plains-home-invasion/26554.html


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Suspect shot by homeowner charged for breaking into St. Charles County [Missouri] home.

https://www.kmov.com/news/homeowner...cle_7b7c9856-74e0-11ea-b154-2ffb7f4c25a3.html


----------



## BamaDOC

This is a great thread!!!
most of the time.. when I read the news.. its full of awful depressing stories...
these just brightened my day!!!


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Texas Woman In Her 60s Takes Down 19-Year Old Home Invader.

https://bearingarms.com/cam-e/2020/04/13/tx-woman-in-her-60s-takes-down-19-year-old-home-invader/


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Three Arrested in Breaking and Entering.

https://whiznews.com/2020/04/14/three-arrested-in-breaking-and-entering/


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Buxton man held at gunpoint after breaking into home, police say.

https://wgme.com/news/local/buxton-man-held-at-gunpoint-after-breaking-into-home-police-say


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Homeowner holds alleged burglars at gunpoint until deputies arrive.

https://www.hotsr.com/news/2020/apr/16/homeowner-catches-alleged-burglars-hold/


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Police: Multiple shots fired in home invasion.

https://www.timesleader.com/news/779999/police-multiple-shots-fired-in-home-invasion


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Burglary suspect takes officer on chase before being shot by Sacramento homeowner, police say.

https://www.abc10.com/article/news/...hase/103-9de5dfdb-85bb-4d9b-a086-51add5783409


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Man shot during home intrusion argument in east Toledo.

https://www.13abc.com/content/news/...rusion-argument-in-east-Toledo-569815151.html


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Woman with concealed-carry license shoots home invader on South Side, police say.

https://www.fox32chicago.com/news/w...-shoots-home-invader-on-south-side-police-say


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Fredericksburg woman shoots and kills alleged home intruder.

https://www.kvue.com/article/news/c...lled/269-7ef4ced0-9a37-48e9-a5ca-5e246cea75b5


----------



## Back Pack Hack

State hospital escapee shot by Wichita County homeowner.

https://www.texomashomepage.com/new...tal-escapee-shot-by-wichita-county-homeowner/


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Suspected burglar shot and injured by homeowner.

https://www.pe.com/2020/04/28/suspected-burglar-shot-and-injured-by-homeowner-in-lake-elsinore/


----------



## Back Pack Hack

No charges filed after Richmond Hill shooting injures 1.

https://www.wtoc.com/2020/04/28/no-charges-filed-after-richmond-hill-shooting-injures/


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Police: Man shot while trying to break into apartment.

https://www.wandtv.com/news/police-...cle_3699e0f4-8ad4-11ea-a05a-a3ea5201a7d5.html


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Tabor City homeowner not charged after intruder shot and killed.

https://www.wwaytv3.com/2020/05/01/tabor-city-homeowner-not-charged-after-intruder-shot-and-killed/


----------



## jimcosta

.....


----------



## Back Pack Hack

No charges filed in deadly shooting in Madison County.

https://www.al.com/news/2020/05/man-shot-to-death-in-madison-county.html


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Neighbors run to man's aid, shoot intruder, Bartow sheriff says.

https://www.ajc.com/news/crime--law...r-bartow-sheriff-says/hM3jHf7mcRhnSaFDv7GlmO/


----------



## Back Pack Hack

1 killed during home invasion on Main St. in Union Co.

https://www.wspa.com/news/crime/1-killed-during-home-invasion-on-main-st-in-union/


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Texas County, Mo. investigators say deadly shooting near Summersville was self-defense.

https://www.ky3.com/content/news/Te...-Summersville-was-self-defense-570472201.html


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Homeowner restrains burglar caught breaking into his home.

https://news4sanantonio.com/news/local/homeowner-restrains-burglar-caught-breaking-into-his-home


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Homeowner shoots man during attempted home invasion in Fort Worth, police say.

https://www.star-telegram.com/news/local/crime/article242802181.html


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Shooter acted in self-defense during a fight at a Conetoe convenience store.

https://www.wnct.com/local-news/one...y-after-altercation-inside-convenience-store/


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Two shot, one dead, when homeowner confronts burglars.

https://www.columbiatribune.com/news/20200611/two-shot-one-dead-when-homeowner-confronts-burglars


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Lake Elsinore Man Shot By Store Owner During Beating Incident.

https://patch.com/california/lakeel...-man-shot-store-owner-during-beating-incident


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Suspected home intruder dies in Scott County.

https://www.heraldcourier.com/news/...cle_105c1a10-b0c7-11ea-85df-af9a68e91482.html

Proves the old adage, "When seconds count, the police are just minutes away".


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Early morning robbery turned shooting; suspect sought.

https://www.ksla.com/2020/06/21/two-men-injured-early-morning-shooting/


----------



## Back Pack Hack

2 Men Found Shot To Death In Long Beach After Home Break-In.

https://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2020/06/23/2-men-found-dead-in-long-beach-after-home-break-in/


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Coloma homeowner shoots, kills intruder. 70-YO takes him down with one shot.

https://abc57.com/news/home-invasion-suspect-shot-and-killed-by-homeowner


----------



## Tanya49!

You’d think they’d learn by now!


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Tanya49! said:


> You'd think they'd learn by now!


If, by 'they', you mean the BGs, they're getting bolder and bolder knowing 'gun control' is on the rise.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Glendale home intruder shot by homeowner, police say.

https://www.fox10phoenix.com/news/glendale-home-intruder-shot-by-homeowner-police-say


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Man Shoots, Kills Alleged Suspect Of Carjacking Attempt In Dallas, Police Say.

https://dfw.cbslocal.com/2020/06/28...t-of-carjacking-attempt-in-dallas-police-say/


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Man fatally shot in apparent case of self-defense in Moreno Valley.

https://www.pe.com/2020/06/28/man-fatally-shot-in-apparent-case-of-self-defense-in-moreno-valley/


----------



## patrioteer

Well now, an entire thread that disproves all of the anti-gun rhetoric. If only facts were important to the gun grabbers.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Police: Man shoots, kills burglar at South Nashville home.

https://www.newschannel5.com/news/police-homeowner-shoots-intruder-in-south-nashville


----------



## Back Pack Hack

KSP Investigating Shooting Death in Letcher County.

https://kentuckystatepolice.org/p13-7-6-2020/


----------



## Back Pack Hack

DA Declines to File Charges in Blue Lake Gas Station Killing.

https://www.northcoastjournal.com/N...file-charges-in-blue-lake-gas-station-killing


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Passing motorist fatally shot gunman who'd fired at 2 men, killing 1 in Brownsburg.

https://www.wishtv.com/news/crime-w...-whod-fired-at-2-men-killing-1-in-brownsburg/


----------



## Back Pack Hack

DA: No Charges in Shooting of Suspect After Double Murder.

https://www.usnews.com/news/best-st...es-in-shooting-of-suspect-after-double-murder


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Biloxi resident fatally shoots intruder, police say.

https://www.wlox.com/2020/07/19/biloxi-resident-fatally-shoots-intruder-police-say/


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Naked man shot by woman after walking uninvited into her Port Arthur apartment. Gotta love this part:


> Officers found the man with a gunshot wound in his 'lower extremities.'


https://www.12newsnow.com/article/news/local/woman-shoots-man-after-he-enters-her-port-arthur-apartment-completely-naked-investigators-say/502-207e5d1e-1d07-42af-b3b5-ec154ac9f402


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Hungry burglar pleads guilty after breaking into man's home for food.

https://www.texomashomepage.com/new...uilty-after-breaking-into-mans-home-for-food/


----------



## Back Pack Hack

After robber pulls knife on a man on Magazine Street, victim pulls gun, NOPD says.

https://www.nola.com/news/crime_police/article_f1787d56-ccef-11ea-acb5-4b197c078889.html

Yes..... someone actually brought a knife to a gunfight.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Man holds alleged burglar for El Paso police after sister woke up to home intruder.

https://kfoxtv.com/news/crime-news/...-police-after-sister-woke-up-to-home-intruder


----------



## Back Pack Hack

3 Suspects Sought In Robbery Of Truck Driver At Travel Center In Whitfield County; Walter Mathen Captured.

https://www.chattanoogan.com/2020/7/28/412729/3-Suspects-Sought-In-Robbery-Of-Truck.aspx


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Brownsville Woman Shoots, Kills Man Climbing Into Apartment Through Window.

https://miami.cbslocal.com/2020/07/...ing-to-get-into-her-apartment-through-window/


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Customer confronts suspects with gun at Columbia Waffle House, shots fired.

https://www.wltx.com/article/news/c...ouse/101-55b6bb9e-b2f8-41bd-bd1e-1e40c6f9e7f3


----------



## dwight55

Back Pack Hack said:


> Customer confronts suspects with gun at Columbia Waffle House, shots fired.
> 
> https://www.wltx.com/article/news/c...ouse/101-55b6bb9e-b2f8-41bd-bd1e-1e40c6f9e7f3


How do you miss someone inside a Waffle House restaurant??? Heck . . . I can throw a bullet left handed and hit anyone in the plase . . . unless the ones down south are a heck of a lot bigger than the ones we have up here in Ohio.

Shooter needs some time on the range and some help developing his skill.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Back Pack Hack

dwight55 said:


> How do you miss someone inside a Waffle House restaurant??? Heck . . . I can throw a bullet left handed and hit anyone in the plase . . . unless the ones down south are a heck of a lot bigger than the ones we have up here in Ohio.
> 
> Shooter needs some time on the range and some help developing his skill.
> 
> May God bless,
> Dwight


How the hell did the BGs get a gun into the place to begin with? Aren't they a 'Gun-Free Zone'? That magic sign on the front door must be defective.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Officials identify man killed after allegedly firing weapon in SLC club.

https://www.ksl.com/article/5000662...led-after-allegedly-firing-weapon-in-slc-club


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Resident fatally shoots suspected burglar.

https://www.katc.com/news/calcasieu-parish/resident-fatally-shoots-suspected-burglar


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Homeowner detains burglar at gunpoint after found in upstairs bedroom of Green home.

https://www.news5cleveland.com/news...een-detains-burglar-found-in-upstairs-bedroom


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Resident shoots intruder.

https://www.cerescourier.com/news/crime/resident-shoots-intruder/


----------



## dwight55

Back Pack Hack said:


> How the hell did the BGs get a gun into the place to begin with? Aren't they a 'Gun-Free Zone'? That magic sign on the front door must be defective.


Unless they changed since the last one I was in . . . Ohio is not a gun free zone . . . OR . . . I missed the lousy sign.

Met up with a veteran there some time back and we sat over steak and eggs and talked guns for over an hour. I only go to bed and the shower without my .45 . . .

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Burglar High On Drugs Held At Gunpoint By Resident, ECSO Reports.

Burglar High On Drugs Held At Gunpoint By Resident, ECSO Reports : NorthEscambia.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Homeowner shoots, kills intruder in Polk County, sheriff's office says.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/crim...-polk-county-sheriffs-office-says/ar-BB18gdSF


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Woman uses bear rifle to save a kidnapping victim from possibly being murdered.

https://www.kezi.com/content/news/W...ng-Highway-126-with-bear-rifle-572208391.html


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Apartment intruder shot and killed.

https://www.wfaa.com/article/news/c...-say/287-a9274088-7321-434b-a664-5227c70ed346


----------



## Piratesailor

Good guy with a gun.. just happened to be 17.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Man killed after breaking into a home in Palo, Iowa.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/crime/man-killed-after-breaking-into-a-home-in-palo/ar-BB18ywaE


----------



## Smitty901

Piratesailor said:


> Good guy with a gun.. just happened to be 17.


 The more video they show the clearer it is no way he should be charged.


----------



## Krackentoa

I'm not clear on who or why the first guy was shot. Hope it was self defense...the kid was a straight operator.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Florida man who brandished gun at BLM protest was 'lawfully defending himself;' no charges filed.

https://www.foxnews.com/us/florida-tallahassee-blm-protest-gun-lawfully-defending-himself


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Suspected burglar shot by homeowner while attempting to break into Southwest Bakersfield home.

https://www.turnto23.com/news/local...ting-to-break-into-southwest-bakersfield-home


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Carjackers charged with murder after victim kills accomplice in self-defense.

https://callnewspapers.com/man-and-...ing-victim-shoots-accomplice-in-self-defense/


----------



## Ottawa Real Estate

:vs_frown:


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Home invasion leads to gunfire.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/crime/home-invasion-leads-to-gunfire-in-west-hazleton/ar-BB18LJIs


----------



## ActionJackson

ilmostrog said:


> Thanks for posting these. I like the idea of a place where we can post stories like these so we can reference them and also show how many of these actually exist
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Exactly! Try posting good stories like these on FaceBook or Twitter (both of which I stopped using years ago) and see how long your post (or account) remains up. The thought police only allow stories that place guns in a bad light. But truth be told, there are probably more "happy endings" where guns are used to save lives than the "bad" stories or incidents.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

ActionJackson said:


> .......... But truth be told, there are probably more "happy endings" where guns are used to save lives than the "bad" stories or incidents.


Ain't no 'probably' about it.

https://www.cdc.gov/violenceprevention/firearms/fastfact.html


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Resident shoots & kills intruder in NE Baltimore home invasion.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/crim...der-in-ne-baltimore-home-invasion/ar-BB18SwDZ


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack

Man, 85, Fatally Stabbed in Southern Michigan Meijer Store.

https://www.usnews.com/news/best-st...lly-stabbed-in-southern-michigan-meijer-store

Woman seen holding suspected arsonist at gunpoint.

https://www.foxnews.com/us/oregon-wildfires-woman-seen-holding-suspected-arsonist-at-gunpoint


----------



## ActionJackson

There's a pretty good YouTube site called "Active Self Protection" that usually (not always) shows a good guy with a gun or hand-to-hand skills taking on the bad guy. I'm not a huge fan of the host but at least he presents a good array of dangerous situations caught on video:

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCsE_m2z1NrvF2ImeNWh84mw

Many videos to choose from.


----------



## ActionJackson

Back Pack Hack said:


>


Man ... I wouldn't even _think_ about running a gun store alone. Not unless I had some sort of fail-safe system in place and I was behind bullet proof glass. And why a gun shop owner isn't carrying at least two guns at all times sort of boggles the mind. Anyway, glad the owner survived and shot one of the dudes. Considering the fact that the creep's buddies drove away without him I suspect that he'll spill his guts for a reduced sentence.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

ActionJackson said:


> There's a pretty good YouTube site called "Active Self Protection" that usually (not always) shows a good guy with a gun or hand-to-hand skills taking on the bad guy. I'm not a huge fan of the host but at least he presents a good array of dangerous situations caught on video:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCsE_m2z1NrvF2ImeNWh84mw
> 
> Many videos to choose from.


First Person Defender is another one worth binge-watching.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Montana Shooting Death Was Self-Defense.

https://www.usnews.com/news/best-st...orney-montana-shooting-death-was-self-defense


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Armed employee shoots suspect during attempted robbery at Norman pharmacy.

https://www.koco.com/article/person...oting-at-norman-pharmacy-police-say/34046194#


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Police say a man was shot dead while assaulting a woman.

https://www.krtv.com/news/police-say-a-man-was-shot-dead-while-assaulting-a-woman-in-billings


----------



## Back Pack Hack

'I reached over and got my shotgun, and I cocked it': Grandma fends off would-be burglar.

https://www.kiro7.com/news/local/i-...burglar-gun-point/3OIMXPEHKRHARFM5FLEELMAPEU/


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Woman shoots intruder armed with knife.

https://www.azfamily.com/news/woman...cle_7c70f396-fea2-11ea-8e20-fff74301bf5d.html


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Turtle Creek man shot and killed by girlfriend after hours of abuse.

https://www.post-gazette.com/news/c...hot-dead-in-Turtle-Creek/stories/202009260040


----------



## Smitty901

So thief tries to rob the wrong person again.

"Thief Attempted to Rob Man Whose Famous For Killing 33 taliban Fighters In One Deployment!" He is lucky in away some rookie may have killed him. Trained people are less likely to kill first.

https://www.tacticalshit.com/thief-...id:3137924&utm_campaign=TS 10-1 180day #MN180


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Homeowner shoots and kills woman attempting to rob him.

https://www.wsbtv.com/news/local/ho...dacula-police-say/KPOISLA5YZA6RKQT75IJZB4SYE/


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Clerk shoots and kills robbery suspect in north Columbus.

https://www.10tv.com/article/news/l...mbus/530-cae28a03-eb28-4f6e-bbd4-bd9c9ef58089


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Brother shot, killed Rottweiler that allegedly attacked 8-year-old girl.

https://www.ketv.com/article/omaha-...-allegedly-attacked-8-year-old-girl/34339311#


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Man shoots knife-wielding home invader during break-in.

https://abc11.com/rhododendron-lane-break-in-man-shoots-home-invader/6918818/


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Home intruder shot in Kinsey Sunday morning dies.

https://www.wtvy.com/2020/10/14/home-intruder-shot-in-kinsey-sunday-morning-dies/


----------



## ActionJackson

Back Pack Hack said:


> Home intruder shot in Kinsey Sunday morning dies.
> 
> https://www.wtvy.com/2020/10/14/home-intruder-shot-in-kinsey-sunday-morning-dies/


Nice! Another dead limb pruned from the American tree.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

ActionJackson said:


> Nice! Another dead limb pruned from the American tree.


Another turd flushed down the toilet.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Owner of iconic SF Chinatown business jumps in to protect tourist after brazen daytime attack.

https://abc7news.com/chinatown-atta...-gate-fortune-cookie-factory-company/7146351/


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Victim Services Advocate Fatally Shoots Would-Be Robber.

https://philadelphia.cbslocal.com/2...apa-street-district-attorney-office-employee/


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Mom hiding in closet with 3-year-old opened fire on burglar.

https://www.klkntv.com/lso-mom-hiding-in-closet-with-3-year-old-opened-fire-on-burglar/


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Dallas County Sheriff's Office Investigates Shooting.

https://www.raccoonvalleyradio.com/...ffs-office-investigates-shooting-in-woodward/


----------



## Back Pack Hack

OK, not a gun, but a knife.

Man forces his way into a home, homeowner fights back with a knife.

https://www.khq.com/news/man-forces...cle_0ec32ee0-1608-11eb-b21e-03616649cf1e.html


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Homeowner shoots burglar.

https://www.democratandchronicle.co...ts-burglar-gravel-road-webster-ny/3746777001/


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Alleged burglar shot, killed by homeowner.

https://kfor.com/news/local/police-alleged-burglar-shot-killed-by-homeowner/


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Greeley homeowner shoots apparent intruder.

https://www.greeleytribune.com/2020/11/08/greeley-homeowner-shoots-apparent-intruder-police-say/


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Man shot while trying to break into home.

https://www.wcjb.com/2020/11/09/ccso-man-shot-while-trying-to-break-into-home/


----------



## Eyeball




----------



## Eyeball




----------



## Eyeball




----------



## Eyeball




----------



## Back Pack Hack

Homeowner holds burglary suspect at gunpoint.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/crim...olds-burglary-suspect-at-gunpoint/ar-BB1b3Q3E


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Man shot and killed after firing round into home.

https://www.fox5vegas.com/news/crim...cle_50856784-2810-11eb-9fa0-73d34a83dab4.html


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Man shot and killed after breaking into Phoenix apartment.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/crim...r-breaking-into-phoenix-apartment/ar-BB1bb6Ap


----------



## MisterMills357

Back Pack Hack said:


> Alleged burglar shot, killed by homeowner.
> 
> https://kfor.com/news/local/police-alleged-burglar-shot-killed-by-homeowner/


I just love a happy ending.


----------



## MisterMills357

Back Pack Hack said:


> Man shot and killed after firing round into home.
> 
> https://www.fox5vegas.com/news/crim...cle_50856784-2810-11eb-9fa0-73d34a83dab4.html


Score one more for the good guys.


----------



## MisterMills357

Back Pack Hack said:


> Man shot and killed after breaking into Phoenix apartment.
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/crim...r-breaking-into-phoenix-apartment/ar-BB1bb6Ap


That is pretty much what I will do, I will shoot em.


----------



## MisterMills357

Back Pack Hack said:


> Greeley homeowner shoots apparent intruder.
> 
> https://www.greeleytribune.com/2020/11/08/greeley-homeowner-shoots-apparent-intruder-police-say/





Back Pack Hack said:


> Man shot while trying to break into home.
> 
> https://www.wcjb.com/2020/11/09/ccso-man-shot-while-trying-to-break-into-home/


Idiots. Ha, ha, ha! 
The crooks know that the people are armed in America, and it never occurs to them, that they might get shot.


----------



## MisterMills357

Back Pack Hack said:


> OK, not a gun, but a knife.
> 
> Man forces his way into a home, homeowner fights back with a knife.
> 
> https://www.khq.com/news/man-forces...cle_0ec32ee0-1608-11eb-b21e-03616649cf1e.html


I have a 10" heavy blade Bowie and that thing is scary. It is 15" OAL.

No, it ain't a gun, but I don't think that it needs to be one. It is a formidible weapon though.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

MisterMills357 said:


> Idiots. Ha, ha, ha!
> The crooks know that the people are armed in America, and it never occurs to them, that they might get shot.


That's why they're pushing for gun-control laws... to disarm their potential victims and make their lives easier.... and longer.


----------



## MisterMills357

Back Pack Hack said:


> MisterMills357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Idiots. Ha, ha, ha!
> The crooks know that the people are armed in America, and it never occurs to them, that they might get shot.
> 
> 
> 
> That's why they're pushing for gun-control laws... to disarm their potential victims and make their lives easier.... and longer.
Click to expand...

I remember some tactics of HCI (Handgun Control Inc.) 
from the 1980's.
One time they said that no one should have a handgun because they were weak guns: not that effective, compared to a rifle.

Uh huh, tell that to the crooks who have been killed with a .45 auto.

Or better yet tell it to the enemy troops of American soldiers: how many enemies have been stopped dead in their tracks, by an American troop with a .45 auto.

That was one reason that I got one.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

'I had to shoot him': Meals on Wheels driver robbed, shoots suspect.



> Police are not charging the driver, but are charging the 14-year-old.


I can hear his mama now. "Every time my sweet, innocent, loving, caring child goes out and pulls a gun on someone just to steal their car, wallet and cell phone, he shouldn't have to worry about getting shot!"

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/crime/teen-hospitalized-after-northeast-columbus-shooting/ar-BB1bdbsG


----------



## Back Pack Hack

One intruder killed, one wounded in shooting during home invasion.

https://www.theadvocate.com/baton_r...cle_563cdb4e-2c11-11eb-a805-8f7c26b64315.html


----------



## MisterMills357

Back Pack Hack said:


> 'I had to shoot him': Meals on Wheels driver robbed, shoots suspect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Police are not charging the driver, but are charging the 14-year-old.
> 
> 
> 
> I can hear his mama now. "Every time my sweet, innocent, loving, caring child goes out and pulls a gun on someone just to steal their car, wallet and cell phone, he shouldn't have to worry about getting shot!"
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/crime/teen-hospitalized-after-northeast-columbus-shooting/ar-BB1bdbsG
Click to expand...

Columbus can be a dangerous town at times. It was a source city for crack when I lived in Huntington WV.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Off-duty officer shoots, kills burglar in West Miami-Dade.

https://wsvn.com/news/local/police-...accused-attempted-burglar-in-west-miami-dade/


----------



## MisterMills357

Another one bites the dust.


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## MisterMills357

Poor Freddie, he died of AIDS, because he engaged in certain unnatural acts. 
I listened to Queen back when I was 20 or so. I really liked them.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Woman fatally shoots ex-boyfriend who broke into her apartment.

https://www.houstonchronicle.com/ne...ed-in-separate-Houston-homicides-15742093.php


----------



## MisterMills357

Back Pack Hack said:


> Woman fatally shoots ex-boyfriend who broke into her apartment.
> 
> https://www.houstonchronicle.com/ne...ed-in-separate-Houston-homicides-15742093.php


Houston is a rough town, that was one of two shootings that night; at about the same time.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Van Buren homeowner shoots suspected burglar found hiding inside closet.

https://www.4029tv.com/article/van-...d-burglar-found-hiding-inside-closet/34661146


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Homeowner Shoots 2 Suspects, Killing 1.

https://www.news9.com/story/5fbc521...-suspects-killing-1-in-elk-city-home-invasion


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Man fends off two armed robbers by firing warning shots.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/crim...g-warning-shots-police-seek-clues/ar-BB1a48rx


----------



## Back Pack Hack

This one is gonna piss you off.

Broward man pulls gun to fend off break-in - but where was BSO?

https://www.local10.com/news/local/...s-gun-to-fend-off-break-in-but-where-was-bso/


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Accused burglar shot by resident in Weslaco, killed.

https://www.themonitor.com/2020/11/09/sheriff-accused-burglar-shot-resident-weslaco-killed/


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Evidence supports self defense in Grinnell Road double fatal shooting.

https://ysnews.com/news/2020/07/pro...efense-in-grinnell-road-double-fatal-shooting


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Gunman shot by conceal carry permit holder in Lexington roadside shooting, charged with attempted murder.

Gunman Shot by Conceal Carry Permit Holder in Lexington Roadside Shooting, Charged with Attempted Murder ? Shore News Network


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Two-fer Thursday!!!!!

Intruders stopped in two separate armed citizen actions.

https://bearingarms.com/cam-e/2020/12/03/detroit-intruders-stopped-armed-citizen/


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Employee at Akron Metro PCS store shoots robber who pulled out gun.

https://www.cleveland19.com/2020/12...o-pcs-store-shoots-robber-who-pulled-out-gun/


----------



## MisterMills357

Back Pack Hack said:


> Van Buren homeowner shoots suspected burglar found hiding inside closet.
> 
> https://www.4029tv.com/article/van-...d-burglar-found-hiding-inside-closet/34661146


Ya gotta know when you are licked, I guess that guy knows better now.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

You know the old adage, "Never bring a knife to a gunfight"?

Well.....................

https://www.timesrecordnews.com/sto...1/gun-trumps-knife-local-showdown/3781269001/


----------



## stevekozak

Back Pack Hack said:


> You know the old adage, "Never bring a knife to a gunfight"?
> 
> Well.....................
> 
> https://www.timesrecordnews.com/sto...1/gun-trumps-knife-local-showdown/3781269001/


Should have ventilated his ass. He will just get out of jail and go do more stupidity, perhaps actually hurting someone next time. 2 COM would cure what ails him.


----------



## MisterMills357

Back Pack Hack said:


> You know the old adage, "Never bring a knife to a gunfight"?
> 
> Well.....................
> 
> https://www.timesrecordnews.com/sto...1/gun-trumps-knife-local-showdown/3781269001/


I gotta say, that is one of the weirdest looking weirdo's that I have seen. He has tattooed eyebrows, but they are hard to read.

Maybe they say, Kill Me!


----------



## MisterMills357

Back Pack Hack said:


> Evidence supports self defense in Grinnell Road double fatal shooting.
> 
> https://ysnews.com/news/2020/07/pro...efense-in-grinnell-road-double-fatal-shooting


They drove from NC to OH, just to get killed. Maybe they did not know this, but everybody and his pet lamb, has a gun in Ohio.


----------



## MisterMills357

Back Pack Hack said:


> This one is gonna piss you off.
> 
> Broward man pulls gun to fend off break-in - but where was BSO?
> 
> https://www.local10.com/news/local/...s-gun-to-fend-off-break-in-but-where-was-bso/


I fired off a round in a HUD project, where I lived, and no one even called the cops.

But, the loudmouth that talking trash from a window, he went quiet. I put a round of .357 right into the ground.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

The gun-control nuts in ChiTown are going hate this one!

Would-be armed robber fatally shot moments after wounding victim.

https://www.chicagotribune.com/news...0201206-p56juc4iqfhzhgcvxpri7kai5u-story.html


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Yo.... Chicago!: Are you getting the picture now?

Employee shoots 2 robbery suspects in Round Lake Beach.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/crim...bery-suspects-in-round-lake-beach/ar-BB1bJZOx


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Suspect in string of Jacksonville robberies killed by homeowner.

https://www.kark.com/news/local-new...f-jacksonville-robberies-killed-by-homeowner/


----------



## MisterMills357

Back Pack Hack said:


> The gun-control nuts in ChiTown are going hate this one!
> 
> Would-be armed robber fatally shot moments after wounding victim.
> 
> https://www.chicagotribune.com/news...0201206-p56juc4iqfhzhgcvxpri7kai5u-story.html


It remains unclear who shot the suspected gunman.

A good Samaritan. That is who shot the punk.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Would-be robber shot inside Maplewood business* was wearing ankle monitor from previous robbery*.

https://www.kmov.com/news/would-be-...cle_d7710018-3a81-11eb-bd65-cb0ec20480b0.html


----------



## MisterMills357

Back Pack Hack said:


> Suspect in string of Jacksonville robberies killed by homeowner.
> 
> https://www.kark.com/news/local-new...f-jacksonville-robberies-killed-by-homeowner/


One more bad guy gets wasted by a good guy.

Bad guys keep company with one another, and boast about how tough they are.

Ha, ha...good guy 1, bad guy 0.


----------



## MisterMills357

Back Pack Hack said:


> Would-be robber shot inside Maplewood business* was wearing ankle monitor from previous robbery*.
> 
> https://www.kmov.com/news/would-be-...cle_d7710018-3a81-11eb-bd65-cb0ec20480b0.html


He robbed a Boost Mobile store? Things must be kind of desperate.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

MisterMills357 said:


> He robbed a Boost Mobile store? Things must be kind of desperate.


Well, no.... technically, he didn't.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Victim fatally shoots attempted carjacker.

https://www.fox29.com/news/police-1-dead-after-attempted-carjacking-in-nicetown


----------



## MisterMills357

Back Pack Hack said:


> Victim fatally shoots attempted carjacker.
> 
> https://www.fox29.com/news/police-1-dead-after-attempted-carjacking-in-
> nicetown


Another happy ending, and Nice town was not nice that day.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

MisterMills357 said:


> Another happy ending, and Nice town was not nice that day.


Nicetown is certainly a lot nicer with one less douchebag roaming the streets.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Man fatally shot in Walmart parking lot was attempting to rob another man.

https://www.baltimoresun.com/news/c...0201214-2a4aqr7t4rejneoffda3ppnwpe-story.html


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Two killed, three wounded in Lacombe home invasion.

https://www.fox8live.com/2020/12/09/two-killed-wounded-lacombe-home-invasion/

Nope.... no one needs 30 rounds.


----------



## MisterMills357

Back Pack Hack said:


> Two killed, three wounded in Lacombe home invasion.
> 
> https://www.fox8live.com/2020/12/09/two-killed-wounded-lacombe-home-invasion/
> 
> Nope.... no one needs 30 rounds.


That was good shooting, two dead. They won't be coming back for revenge .

And everyone needs 30 round magazines and a Mini 14. It is just that not everybody knows that.

An attack like that one would teach them.


----------



## Robie




----------



## dwight55

Just in case you missed the evil killer window:

Aspiring Rapper Dies When Window Falls Down On Neck During Burglary
Jonathan Hernandez, 32, died while trying to burglarize home, investigators say
Hernandez 'climbed into window of home' in Lehigh Acres, Florida, on Saturday
But window collapsed on his neck, killing him, Lee County Sheriff's Office said
Hernandez leaves behind a fiancee, Patricia Duarte, and their five children
Duarte said her fiance was a rapper and performer who went by name 'Taz UFO'
She denies he tried to burglarize home and is calling for a 'proper investigation'

I'm still thinkin this dude went out floppin arouund below the window like the chickens used to do when we hung them on the clothes line and cut off their heads.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Man killed after shooting, injuring paramedics.

https://www.arkansasonline.com/news/2020/dec/17/pine-bluff-man-fatally-shot-after-shooting-paramed/


----------



## Back Pack Hack

No charges filed after employee shoots, kills robber.

https://www.wlwt.com/article/prosec...-tried-to-rob-east-price-hill-store/34920099#


----------



## MisterMills357

Back Pack Hack said:


> Man killed after shooting, injuring paramedics.
> 
> https://www.arkansasonline.com/news/2020/dec/17/pine-bluff-man-fatally-shot-after-shooting-paramed/


Some of the guys carried guns of their own, in their personal bag, when I worked on an ambulance. I'm just noting that.


----------



## MisterMills357

Back Pack Hack said:


> No charges filed after employee shoots, kills robber.
> 
> https://www.wlwt.com/article/prosec...-tried-to-rob-east-price-hill-store/34920099#


Cincy is a dangerous place in some sections, don't let anyone tell you that it isn't. One of the spookiest neighborhoods that I have ever gone through is there. It just looked dangerous.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

One dead after robbery attempt.

https://foxlexington.com/news/one-dead-after-reported-robbery-attempt-in-laurel-county/


----------



## Back Pack Hack

No charges will be filed in north Birmingham shooting that left 2 dead.

https://www.al.com/news/birmingham/...rth-birmingham-shooting-that-left-2-dead.html


----------



## Back Pack Hack

After robber shot at New Orleans store clerk, her co-worker returned fire, killing him.

https://www.nola.com/news/crime_pol...-9f72-f34e3c43cc00.html?utm_source=reddit.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Woman shot boyfriend to death in self-defense, Casselberry cops say.

https://www.orlandosentinel.com/new...0201210-nkhet4llfbgt7onn5d6drflcny-story.html


----------



## MisterMills357

Back Pack Hack said:


> One dead after robbery attempt.
> 
> https://foxlexington.com/news/one-dead-after-reported-robbery-attempt-in-laurel-county/


Good, that was a good outcome.


----------



## MisterMills357

Back Pack Hack said:


> No charges will be filed in north Birmingham shooting that left 2 dead.
> 
> https://www.al.com/news/birmingham/...rth-birmingham-shooting-that-left-2-dead.html


Police said Williams was the ex-boyfriend of the surviving female victim. He went to the location and then opened fire inside the apartment. The surviving male was able to return fire, striking Williams.



> When they arrived, they found an unresponsive 40-year-old Derick Williams outside of the apartment. He was pronounced dead on the sidewalk.



Excellent.


----------



## MisterMills357

Back Pack Hack said:


> Woman shot boyfriend to death in self-defense, Casselberry cops say.
> 
> https://www.orlandosentinel.com/new...0201210-nkhet4llfbgt7onn5d6drflcny-story.html


It was the right thing to do.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Woman Shoots Suspect Who Forced Way Into Home And Assaulted Her On Christmas.

https://sacramento.cbslocal.com/202...way-into-home-and-assaulted-her-on-christmas/


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Texas homeowner fatally shoots man during home invasion to protect young children.

https://www.fox23.com/news/trending...ct-young-children/TMZB2NGEEVDJPC67LDM3PFTLY4/


----------



## RedLion

> Armed man tries to rob Chicago cellphone store - gun owner with concealed carry ends him


https://www.theblaze.com/news/chicago-armed-robbery-concealed-carry-gun-owner


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Woman shot during break-in at Kenmore storage facility.

https://komonews.com/news/local/woman-shot-during-break-in-at-kenmore-storage-facility


----------



## Notold63

You occasionally still hear the liberal argument against shooting an intruder breaking into your house “what do you have in your house that is worth someone’s life?”. To me there’s two answers to that misguided question. The first answer is “me”. The second, and IMO, the best answer is “Whoever thinks about breaking into someone’s house or anywhere else should ask themselves “what is in there that’s worth my life?””. 

I forget which state it is, one of the liberal ones, is considering a law requiring the if someone breaks into your home you are required to retreat from the intruder so that no one gets hurt. Liberals answer to a Good guy with a gun.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Notold63 said:


> ........I forget which state it is, one of the liberal ones, is considering a law requiring the if someone breaks into your home you are required to retreat from the intruder so that no one gets hurt. Liberals answer to a Good guy with a gun.


Duty to Retreat is the law in _many_ states.

https://reason.com/volokh/2020/12/21/duty-to-retreat-35-states-vs-stand-your-ground-15-states/


----------



## dwight55

Back Pack Hack said:


> Duty to Retreat is the law in _many_ states.
> 
> https://reason.com/volokh/2020/12/21/duty-to-retreat-35-states-vs-stand-your-ground-15-states/


Sadly, true . . . but look at the map . . . mostly NY and the northeast liberals.

Surprised me all to heck that Illinois was not a duty to retreat . . .

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Off-duty police officer shoots man during alleged attempted carjacking.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/crim...attempted-carjacking-on-west-side/ar-BB1cphru


----------



## MisterMills357

Back Pack Hack said:


> Off-duty police officer shoots man during alleged attempted carjacking.
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/crim...attempted-carjacking-on-west-side/ar-BB1cphru





> Police superintendent David Brown points to the pandemic and civil unrest as factors in the uptick of certain crimes.
> *
> In a statement released Friday, he promised change.
> **"The best way to reduce crime and violence is to prevent it from happening in the first place by building bridges and trust in the community....a safer Chicago will be rooted in a five-pillar strategy for strategic change: Growing Community Trust, Transformational Change through Reform, Officer Wellness, Ensuring Public Safety and Strengthening Investigations," Brown said.*












I think that the off duty cop employed the best way to stop that particular crime. He shot the criminal.
The police commissioner sounds like a political appointee, and a do nothing.


----------



## SOCOM42

Notold63 said:


> You occasionally still hear the liberal argument against shooting an intruder breaking into your house "what do you have in your house that is worth someone's life?". To me there's two answers to that misguided question. The first answer is "me". The second, and IMO, the best answer is "Whoever thinks about breaking into someone's house or anywhere else should ask themselves "what is in there that's worth my life?"".
> 
> I forget which state it is, one of the liberal ones, is considering a law requiring the if someone breaks into your home you are required to retreat from the intruder so that no one gets hurt. Liberals answer to a Good guy with a gun.


We had that BS law here, was thrown out and a castle law installed 30+ years ago.


----------



## inceptor

Notold63 said:


> You occasionally still hear the liberal argument against shooting an intruder breaking into your house "what do you have in your house that is worth someone's life?". To me there's two answers to that misguided question. The first answer is "me". The second, and IMO, the best answer is "Whoever thinks about breaking into someone's house or anywhere else should ask themselves "what is in there that's worth my life?"".
> 
> I forget which state it is, one of the liberal ones, is considering a law requiring the if someone breaks into your home you are required to retreat from the intruder so that no one gets hurt. Liberals answer to a Good guy with a gun.


That would be Texas. Arlington to be exact if I remember correctly. That has about as much of a chance to pass here as a snowball fight in hell.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Homeowner shoots, kills 2 apparent burglars.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/crim...nding-2-bodies-downtown-on-monday/ar-BB1csz3i


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Homeowner kills home intruder.

https://www.wbrz.com/news/homeowner-kills-home-intruder-on-evangeline-street


----------



## Back Pack Hack

3 arrested for burglary after property owner holds 2 at gunpoint.

https://wgem.com/2021/01/05/3-arrested-for-burglary-after-property-owner-holds-2-at-gunpoint/


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Intruder killed by resident armed with shotgun.

https://tulsaworld.com/news/local/c...cle_2493d44e-51d2-11eb-825e-67949db027c9.html


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Lyft driver fired for admitting to firing legally-owned gun during attempted carjacking.

https://www.13abc.com/2021/01/13/cl...egally-owned-gun-during-attempted-carjacking/


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Father shoots daughter's ex-boyfriend after he followed her home - despite restraining order.

https://www.lawenforcementtoday.com...-followed-her-home-despite-restraining-order/

And for the icing on the cake:

https://www.newsweek.com/texas-houston-man-shot-daughter-ex-boyfriend-not-charged-1561631

And the liberals think a piece of paper or a metal sign is enough protection.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Armed Citizen Fights Back After Bounty Hunters Target Wrong Home.

https://republicmatters.com/general...-back-after-bounty-hunters-target-wrong-home/


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Back Pack Hack said:


> Lyft driver fired for admitting to firing legally-owned gun during attempted carjacking.
> 
> https://www.13abc.com/2021/01/13/cl...egally-owned-gun-during-attempted-carjacking/


Update:


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Hesperia homeowner fends off intruder in gun battle caught on camera.

https://abc7.com/hesperia-gunfight-homeowner-fights-burglar-gun-protection-rights/9796700/


----------



## The Tourist

Being a former English minor in school, I am hesitant to consider myself a "good guy" with a firearm. Like anyone here, there have been some wholly times (like an innocent civilian silently coming up behind me in a parking lot) when I put my hand on a stiletto--then felt my heart!

My view of this topic is either black or white. For example, if a member here claimed that he pulled a knife/gun on a shadowy figure at zero-dark-thirty, I probably would proffer that the guy watches too much TV. If it was me, I'd find every excuse I ever read on forums to justify my personal panic.

Frankly, there are no 'good guys' or 'bad guys.' For example, a good guy might deliberately steal something to feed a newborn child in an empty home.  In turn, a bad guy might deliberately kill someone that was after his younger brother. No white, no black, just gray.

I just tossed my house-key ring onto the table as I wrote this. There's an A.G. Russell folding knife also spun onto that ring. Am I a "good guy" for not looking for trouble, or a "bad guy" who will not let some idiot beat me up for three dollars in singles?


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Intruder shot by mom left a trail of blood.

https://www.khou.com/article/news/l...door/285-3dc551c7-a6d3-43e8-b7a5-c131dcf6fc96


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Suspect killed after attempted home invasion attempt.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/crim...estigating-another-fatal-shooting/ar-BB1d3H3H


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Two shot during attempted home invasion.

https://www.abc57.com/news/two-shot-during-attempted-home-invasion


----------



## MisterMills357

Back Pack Hack said:


> Suspect killed after attempted home invasion attempt.
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/crim...estigating-another-fatal-shooting/ar-BB1d3H3H


If anyone tries a home invasion here, they will receive the same treatment. 
And I don't care if there are three or four of them, I have the guns and the bullets to handle them.


----------



## MisterMills357

Back Pack Hack said:


> Homeowner kills home intruder.
> 
> https://www.wbrz.com/news/homeowner-kills-home-intruder-on-evangeline-street


Yahoo baby, bust a cap in em.



Back Pack Hack said:


> 3 arrested for burglary after property owner holds 2 at gunpoint.
> 
> https://wgem.com/2021/01/05/3-arrested-for-burglary-after-property-owner-holds-2-at-gunpoint/


It ain't called an equalizer for nothing.:vs_cool:


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Homeowner shot, killed man who broke into home.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/crim...ke-into-his-house-near-willard-mo/ar-BB1daH4M


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Investigation underway after homeowner shoots, kills armed intruder Sunday evening.

https://www.wxxv25.com/2021/01/25/i...-armed-intruder-sunday-evening-in-moss-point/


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Survivor of assault shoots, injures attacker.

https://www.kiro7.com/news/local/survivor-assault-shoots-attacker/3SJVZ4SW3FGUBG5J5CNI5U25NA/


----------



## MisterMills357

Back Pack Hack said:


> Homeowner shot, killed man who broke into home.
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/crim...ke-into-his-house-near-willard-mo/ar-BB1daH4M





> . Deputies found the suspect inside the house. They say that man attacked the homeowner before he was killed. Deputies aren't saying how the homeowner killed the man.


He killed him,that's the important part. And it is painfully obvious that he used a gun, because that is how it's done


----------



## MisterMills357

Back Pack Hack said:


> Investigation underway after homeowner shoots, kills armed intruder Sunday evening.
> 
> https://www.wxxv25.com/2021/01/25/i...-armed-intruder-sunday-evening-in-moss-point/


You kinda wonder what there is to investigate, but let them be Sherlock Holmes, and figure it out.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Employee Shoots Suspected Robber.

https://www.kxl.com/employee-shoots-suspected-robber/


----------



## Robie

Off topic a bit...

The two FBI agents that were killed in Miami...the perp was watching them on his phone via the doorbell camera. 

If they haven't been aware of these cameras before, I hope they become aware of them now.

One more thing to worry about when you put your life on the line every day.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Robie said:


> Off topic a bit...
> 
> The two FBI agents that were killed in Miami...the perp was watching them on his phone via the doorbell camera.
> 
> If they haven't been aware of these cameras before, I hope they become aware of them now.
> 
> One more thing to worry about when you put your life on the line every day.


You mean?..... the FBI didn't know about doorbell cameras?


----------



## Robie

Back Pack Hack said:


> You mean?..... the FBI didn't know about doorbell cameras?


Apparently not in this case.


----------



## inceptor

Back Pack Hack said:


> Employee Shoots Suspected Robber.
> 
> https://www.kxl.com/employee-shoots-suspected-robber/


That store employee will probably be charged. It was in WA and the robber was probably just trying to arm antifacists. That makes it ok.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Officer injured, suspect killed in shooting outside Las Vegas gun range.

https://ktvz.com/news/national-worl...lled-in-shooting-outside-las-vegas-gun-range/


----------



## The Tourist

*If they haven't been aware of these cameras before, I hope they become aware of them now.*

Yikes, I'm glad I read this part of the thread. We have a glass front door now, and I was going to replace that over-priced thing with something more solid. I had figured on something like a "computer picture button" just in case the intruder was ready to shoulder-open the door.

As you know, this is suburbia. And on any day, and at any time, I can see the neighbors across the street with either doors wide open of locks unlatched. The excuse is, "We have children."

Hey, how about a dog-tag chain around the kid's neck with a house key? You kid can get home safely and you house won't get trashed.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

The Tourist said:


> *If they haven't been aware of these cameras before, I hope they become aware of them now.......*.


The FBI has been aware of them since they first started showing up. Part of their investigation technique is to scan the area surrounding a crime scene for cameras.


----------



## The Tourist

*@BPH*, I'm actually interested in this "camera idea." I think it would be a good thing to photo/film the perp and keep thugs from trashing a house. My dad used to tell me that robbers busting up a house caused more damage to the furnishings than they did in actually pilfering the valuables.

My dad invented locks and updated items almost like a hobby. For example, he also collected those glass Hellman's Mayonnaise jars, washed them out, and had an entire shelf full of integral lock improvements and ways to limit the number of pieces a new lock would require.

I have not handled one of your little cameras. Are they photographic or will they film a perp in the act?


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Doorbell cameras have been around for a decade now. Not sure what you mean by 'photographic'. They're all digital. Ties to your wi-fi. You can sit at work and watch the Fed-Ex guy drop off a package on your smartphone.

https://ring.com/
https://www.arlo.com/en-us/products/doorbells.aspx
https://store.google.com/us/product/nest_hello_doorbell
https://august.com/products/august-doorbell-cam-pro
https://us.eufylife.com/collections/video-doorbell
https://www.vivint.com/products/doorbell-camera
https://simplisafe.com/video-doorbell-pro
https://www.bluebyadt.com/shop/blue-doorbell-camera-hd-video/


----------



## The Tourist

*You can sit at work and watch the Fed-Ex guy drop off a package on your smartphone*.

This is the kind of thing I am looking for. In fact, our front door is "inset" into our porch, which blocks the sight we wish with one front corner of our home. Hard to drop a hoodlum with a camera (or a firearm) as needed.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

YouTube prankster shot dead after 'lunging at strangers with butcher knives while filming fake robbery video'.

https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/claudiakoerner/youtube-robbery-prank-killed-nashville


----------



## inceptor

Back Pack Hack said:


> YouTube prankster shot dead after 'lunging at strangers with butcher knives while filming fake robbery video'.
> 
> https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/claudiakoerner/youtube-robbery-prank-killed-nashville


Play stupid games, win stupid prizes. He just earned a Darwin award.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Father of 3 shoots, kills burglar at Polk County home.

https://www.wfla.com/news/polk-coun...of-3-kids-shoots-burglar-at-polk-county-home/


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Local homeowner kills alleged intruder who opened fire, wounding female inside home.

https://www.arklatexhomepage.com/ne...der-who-opens-fire-wounds-female-inside-home/


----------



## Back Pack Hack

12-year-old boy shoots, kills home intruder to protect 73-year-old grandmother shot during robbery.

https://www.fox13news.com/news/12-y...t-73-year-old-grandmother-shot-during-robbery

I'm sure the libtards are going to use this one to demand keeping guns locked up and totally inaccessible.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

24-year-old fatally shoots man trying to rob him at Cleveland gas station.

https://www.cleveland19.com/2021/02...lls-man-trying-rob-him-cleveland-gas-station/


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Carjacking Victim Shoots Suspect In Head.

https://philadelphia.cbslocal.com/2...-police-shooting-carjacking-victim-carjacker/


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Woman Shoots, Critically Wounds Intruder.



Woman Shoots, Critically Wounds Intruder In Kensington, Philadelphia Police Say


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Homeowner kills nighttime invader.





__





Homeowner kills nighttime invader in Wapello County | ThePerryNews







theperrynews.com







Interesting how many of these stories are homeowners (good guys) using a gun to defend themselves against intruders (bad guys). Mebbe we should send David Hogg a link to this thread.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Good guy with a gun stops a bad guy with a machete









Office employee shoots man during machete attack, Orlando police say


The individual threatened and attacked two employees, according to officers.




www.clickorlando.com


----------



## BamaDOC

Back Pack Hack said:


> YouTube prankster shot dead after 'lunging at strangers with butcher knives while filming fake robbery video'.
> 
> A 20-Year-Old Man Was Fatally Shot While Filming A YouTube "Prank" Robbery


I've seen these stupid morons doing this on youtube... and thought ...'it's only a matter of time before one of these idiots are going to be killed'
If you don't have the common sense to avoid certain types of risky behaviors... you'll eventually remove your genes from the gene pool...


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Man shot by homeowner during attempted robbery.



Sheriff's Office: Man shot by homeowner during attempted robbery in Green


----------



## Back Pack Hack

66-year-old man shoots suspect who kicked open door.









66-year-old man shoots suspect who kicked open door to St. Charles apartment, police say


Both the victim and the suspect are recovering in the hospital after they shot each other early Sunday morning




www.ksdk.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Homeowner scares off burglar using gun.









Homeowner scares off burglar using gun, deputies say


The residents reported that the burglar returned toward the home while they were on the phone with 911.




www.kezi.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Suspected jewelry thief chased, held at gunpoint.



https://news.yahoo.com/suspected-jewelry-thief-chased-held-014600830.html


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Homeowner shoots intruder after man tries to enter his residence.









Summit County Sheriff: Green homeowner shoots intruder after man tries to enter his residence
 

A homeowner shot a man who had returned to his property and tried to enter his residence after trying to steal an ATV earlier that day.




www.cleveland19.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Suspect fatally shot in head, homeowner shot in leg after masked men invade home.









Man in custody after hiding in N.C. following home invasion, shooting in Chesterfield Co.; juvenile suspect killed


The incident happened at a home off Highway 207.




www.wbtv.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Homeowner recounts home invasion where he shot a suspect.









Pensacola homeowner recounts home invasion where he shot a suspect


It was just after 3 a. m. Thursday when Keith Fendley undoubtedly sensed an intruder in his home off W. Jackson St. Fendley, a registered gun owner in Florida, never planned on using his weapon for self defense, but he's glad he was prepared. Caption: WEAR. Before breaking through a screen...




mynbc15.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Armed bystander prevents Chick-fil-A robber from fleeing the scene of the crime.









Armed bystander prevents Chick-fil-A robber from fleeing the scene of the crime


An attempted robbery at a Chick-fil-A in Georgia was reportedly thwarted by an armed citizen who held the suspect at gunpoint until authorities could arrive.




www.foxnews.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Beverly man, 69, with concealed carry license, shoots at 3 would-be robbers, injuring 1.









Beverly man, 69, with concealed carry license, shoots at 3 would-be robbers, injuring 1, cops say


Chicago police said a 69-year-old concealed carry license holder successfully defended himself Tuesday night when three men in Beverly demanded his belongings.




www.chicagotribune.com






Man in custody after hiding in N.C. following home invasion, shooting in Chesterfield Co.; juvenile suspect killed.









Man in custody after hiding in N.C. following home invasion, shooting in Chesterfield Co.; juvenile suspect killed


The incident happened at a home off Highway 207.




www.wbtv.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Man arrested after breaking into home.





__





Man arrested after breaking in to home - WLKM Radio 95.9 FM


A Washtenaw County man was arrested after he broke into a residence in Branch County’s Girard Townsh




wlkm.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Man killed seeking ex at St. Patrick’s Day party.









Man killed seeking ex at St. Patrick’s Day party in Cleveland, a month after he attacked her, police say


Derrick Wilson, 29, was shot to death Thursday in Cleveland when he went to a home in the city's Stockyards neighborhood looking for his ex-girlfriend, according to police reports.




www.cleveland.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Denver homeowner shoots and kills intruder.









Denver homeowner shoots and kills intruder, police say


The shooting happened in the 2200 block of Lafayette Street, police tweeted at 12:43 p.m.




www.denverpost.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Richmond man, 35, shot in neck while allegedly trying to break into Port Huron home.









Richmond man, 35, shot in neck while allegedly trying to break into Port Huron home


Police said man is in stable condition at Macomb County hospital, investigation is ongoing



www.detroitnews.com


----------



## Michael_Js

You know, as much as I hate reading all these, I wish the criminal world would understand that they should be put down for their actions - and wakeup and get a clue. Such disrespect for life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness...Sad...

And, I'm glad when they get what they deserve - I know, not very Christian...Sorry....

Peace,
Michael .


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Michael_Js said:


> You know, as much as I hate reading all these, I wish the criminal world would understand that they should be put down for their actions - and wakeup and get a clue. Such disrespect for life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness...Sad...
> 
> And, I'm glad when they get what they deserve - I know, not very Christian...Sorry....
> 
> Peace,
> Michael .


More to the point, the politicians that are hell-bent on disarming law-abiding citizens and turning them into easy targets for the criminal elements need to understand what _they _are doing.


----------



## Piratesailor

Back Pack Hack said:


> More to the point, the politicians that are hell-bent on disarming law-abiding citizens and turning them into easy targets for the criminal elements need to understand what _they _are doing.


Actually, I think they do know what they are doing. 

And these politicians will ultimately reap the wirlwind.


----------



## MisterMills357

inceptor said:


> That store employee will probably be charged. It was in WA and the robber was probably just trying to arm antifacists. That makes it ok.


The store employee did the right thing, and I will bet that the robber was stunned. The crook probably thought that he was under a penumbra (shadow) of safety, put there by the legal system. Well he wasn’t, and fools never get anything right.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

One arrested, one shot by resident after reportedly breaking into Union County home.









One arrested, one shot by resident after reportedly breaking into Union County home


Deputies say two people, one armed with a handgun, broke into an occupied home around 12:45 a.m. on Rock Hill Church Road.




www.wbtv.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Homeowner shoots man trying to enter his house in Ohio Co.









Authorities: Homeowner shoots man trying to enter his house in Ohio Co.


A man was taken to the hospital after being shot early Saturday morning in Ohio County.




www.14news.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Off-Duty Pentagon Officer Shoots Teen Who Tried to Rob Him.









Off-Duty Pentagon Officer Shoots Teen Who Tried to Rob Him, Police Say


A teenager was shot as he allegedly tried to rob a man who turned out to be an off-duty Pentagon police officer, according to D.C. police. A 16-year-old boy armed with a BB gun attempted to rob the officer in the 1200 block of Mississippi Ave SE near Oxon Run Park about 9:20 p.m., police said...




www.nbcwashington.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Man shot in neck on northeast side during ‘domestic situation’.









Police: Man shot in neck on northeast side during ‘domestic situation’


INDIANAPOLIS — A man was taken to an area hospital after being shot in the neck during a domestic situation Monday afternoon, police say. According to Indianapolis Metropolitan police, office…




cbs4indy.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Off-duty Chicago police officer shoots man reportedly breaking into Albany Park home.









Off-duty Chicago police officer shoots man reportedly breaking into Albany Park home


An off-duty Chicago police officer shot a home intruder in Albany Park early Wednesday, CPD said.




abc7chicago.com






It's from Chicago, so I suspect it's untrue, given Chicago is a gun-free utopinan Shangri La.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Deadly ABQ shooting investigated as justifiable homicide.



https://news.yahoo.com/deadly-abq-shooting-investigated-justifiable-030300442.html


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Homeowner involved in shootout with home invasion suspects.









Caddo County Homeowner Involved In Shootout With Home Invasion Suspects


Caddo County investigators said a homeowner opened fire on two suspects breaking into his home. News 9's Clayton Cummins has the story.




www.news9.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Alaska man gets pistol from his car to stop robbery attempt.









Alaska man gets pistol from his car to stop robbery attempt


FAIRBANKS, Alaska (AP) — A Fairbanks man stopped an attempted robbery at a gas station by pointing his gun at the suspect and holding him until law enforcement arrived...




apnews.com


----------



## MisterMills357

Back Pack Hack said:


> One arrested, one shot by resident after reportedly breaking into Union County home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One arrested, one shot by resident after reportedly breaking into Union County home
> 
> 
> Deputies say two people, one armed with a handgun, broke into an occupied home around 12:45 a.m. on Rock Hill Church Road.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wbtv.com


I have been to Rock Hill SC, it’s a small city near Charlotte, and lots of people have guns there.
That guy must be addle minded, to ignore that a gun owner might be home. So, congratulations to that bonehead.


----------



## MisterMills357

Back Pack Hack said:


> Off-Duty Pentagon Officer Shoots Teen Who Tried to Rob Him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off-Duty Pentagon Officer Shoots Teen Who Tried to Rob Him, Police Say
> 
> 
> A teenager was shot as he allegedly tried to rob a man who turned out to be an off-duty Pentagon police officer, according to D.C. police. A 16-year-old boy armed with a BB gun attempted to rob the officer in the 1200 block of Mississippi Ave SE near Oxon Run Park about 9:20 p.m., police said...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcwashington.com


The young uns are almost that stupid here in Saint Pete,they are close but not quite. I haven’t been robbed yet, but there have been about 3 occasions, when packs of 3 or so teenage blacks, made out loud remarks.
Things like, “I need a cell phone” as they passed me. It would have cost them, more than it was worth. I can put a high price on things.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Licensed gun owner shoots intruder in Monticello home.









Licensed gun owner shoots intruder in Monticello home | Q92


Q92 is Hudson Valley's 80’s to Now station. Q92 is an iHeartRadio station in Poughkeepsie, NY.




q92hv.iheart.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Another idgit bringing a knife to a gunfight.

Nassau Man Shoots Robber Threatening Him With Knife.









Nassau Man Shoots Robber Threatening Him With Knife: Police


Police say the would-be robber was threatening two people on the street when one of his victims shot him.




patch.com







> Dooher was taken to a nearby hospital for treatment


I wonder if this means a psych eval. Or better yet, finishing the job.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Licensed gun owner shoots intruder in Monticello home.









Licensed gun owner shoots intruder in Monticello home - Mid Hudson News


MONTICELLO – A licensed gun owner shot one of two men who forced their way into his residence at the Harmony Apartments in the Village of Monticello. The would-be robber, Rachain Wilson, 28, of Monticello, sustained a non-life-threatening gunshot wound. His partner, Andrew Fogo, 32, also of...




 midhudsonnews.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

One suspect in Monday night shooting off Platte Avenue still on-the-run.









One suspect in Monday night shooting off Platte Avenue still on-the-run


Police in Colorado were investigating a shooting Monday evening.




www.kktv.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Hammer-wielding man breaks into Pearland home, shot multiple times after attacking gun-wielding homeowner.









Hammer-wielding man breaks into Pearland home, shot multiple times after attacking gun-wielding homeowner, officials say


Police said a person wielding a hammer forced his way into the back of a home in Pearland Saturday night and attacked two people inside.




www.click2houston.com







And one specifically for the "You Don't Need A Gun In A Gun-Free Zone" crowd:



'I never expected I would touch my gun': Dad pulls gun to protect family in Nebraska mall shooting



My favorite part of this story:



> "Every indication said our lives were in danger and I was going to do everything in my power to make sure we got out of there OK," Tafoya said. He's a legal conceal carry permit holder, even though Westroads Mall is a weapon-free zone.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Delivery driver involved in deadly shooting in Vancouver.









Police: Delivery driver involved in deadly shooting in Vancouver


The Vancouver Police Department said it was investigating a deadly shooting that happened during a newspaper delivery driver’s route in Vancouver early Saturday.




www.koin.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Never bring a _crowbar_ to a gunfight.









Man wielding crowbar shot in Manhattan road-rage incident


RCPD Director Dennis Butler told 13 NEWS that the shooting stemmed from a road rage incident, and the man who was shot was attacking the couple with a crowbar.




www.wibw.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Never bring a _hammer_ to a gunfight.









Suspect armed with hammer shot by homeowner in Lucerne Valley


LUCERNE VALLEY, Calif. (VVNG.com) — A 27-year-old suspect armed with a hammer was shot by a homeowner after forcing entry into her home. It happened on April 16, 2021, at about 9:14 am. in the 36700 block of Foothill Road in Lucerne Valley. The victim reported the suspect later identified as...




www.vvng.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

North Carolina Man Shot *by Grandfather*.



https://www.usnews.com/news/best-states/north-carolina/articles/2021-04-22/north-carolina-man-shot-by-grandfather-during-break-in-dies


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Never go to a gunfight with...... nothing at all.









Neighbors shocked after homeowner shoots naked intruder


The man was shot in the shoulder and was taken to the hospital.




www.wsaz.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

19-year-old killed in Rock Hill shooting. 









19-year-old shot and killed in Rock Hill; officials said shooting was in self-defense


Once on the scene, officers located a 19-year-old with two gunshot wounds.




www.wcnc.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Hartsgrove Township homeowner shoots 26-year-old armed robber.









Hartsgrove Township homeowner shoots 26-year-old armed robber in the chest


A 26-year-old Ashtabula man who opened fire during an armed robbery is in critical condition after the homeowner shot him, the Ashtabula County Sheriff’s Office confirmed.




www.cleveland19.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

*As it should be*.









No charges to be filed in deadly New Albany shooting


Police and prosecutors said they believe the person that killed 42-year-old John Anthony Robertson was acting in self-defense.



www.wave3.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

*As it should be.*









Woman holding baby who shot attacker acted in self-defense, South Carolina deputies say


A South Carolina man injured in a Sunday shooting is facing charges after authorities determined the woman who fired on him acted in self-defense.




www.wsoctv.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Never bring a hammer to a gunfight!









Houston-area gun owner, wife fend off hammer-attack suspect: reports


Longtime NASA employee David DeHoyos of Texas says he knew what to do when he heard a burglary suspect downstairs in his house earlier this month.




www.foxnews.com


----------



## The Tourist

*I am a midwestern guy who ended up in Seattle and surrounded by people who lean left.* 

Sounds like you're a brother by another mother. My parents wanted me to seek a college near to home, but I was having none of that. With that settled, I met my first "leftist" in that dorm. If memory serves, he was the first Jewish New Yorker I had ever met. He did like the Packers, so peace broke out.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

The Tourist said:


> *I am a midwestern guy who ended up in Seattle and surrounded by people who lean left.*
> 
> Sounds like you're a brother by another mother. My parents wanted me to seek a college near to home, but I was having none of that. With that settled, I met my first "leftist" in that dorm. If memory serves, he was the first Jewish New Yorker I had ever met. He did like the Packers, so peace broke out.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

19-year-old shot and killed in Rock Hill; officials said shooting was in self-defense


Once on the scene, officers located a 19-year-old with two gunshot wounds.




www.wcnc.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Woman shoots man in the head to defend herself according to Colorado Springs Police


Colorado Springs Police were called to a shooting early Friday morning.




www.kktv.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Police investigating home invasion and fatal shooting


At 1:17 a.m. on Thursday, Kentucky State Police in Morehead received a call from the Rowan County Sheriff’s Department about a home invasion on Dawson Way.




www.wsaz.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Douglas authorities investigate shooting of intruder at Gardnerville home, suspect in custody


UPDATE: There has been an arrest in the early morning shooting in Gardnerville. Suspect Christian Gorman was treated and released into Douglas County Sheriff's Office custody after a homeowner confronted and shot him once after he had entered their residence without permission, according to a...




carsonnow.org


----------



## Back Pack Hack

They never learn.









Intruder shot, killed after kicking in door, charging occupant with a knife


ESCAMBIA COUNTY, Fla. (WKRG) — On May 4 just after 5 p.m., Escambia County Sheriff’s Office deputies responded to the 8400-block of James Taylor Lane in reference to a disturbance complaint w…




www.wkrg.com





And it bears repeating..... a restraining order is JUST A PIECE OF PAPER.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Never bring your high-capacity assault hands to a gunfight.









Woman choked by ex-boyfriend shoots him to death in N. Harris Co., deputies say


The woman claims the man got aggressive when he went over to pick up his belongings. Deputies were still at the scene investigating.




abc13.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Never bring a name like _Ocean Burger _to a gunfight.



Suspected burglar shot in Hollister home


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Never bring a pet tiger to a gunfight.









Owner of Houston tiger arrested after ditching police in high-speed pursuit


The owner of a tiger that got loose in Houston was arrested after ditching police in a high-speed pursuit.




abcnews.go.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Doo da *DOOT.... DOOT..... DOOT*!..... Another one bites the dust.









Man dies after alleged burglary in Frankfort


One man has died after being shot after allegedly breaking into a home in Frankfort on Tuesday.




www.lex18.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Another knife-wielding BG gets perfed.









Wife shoots man with knife running toward husband in Madera parking lot, police say


Madera police are investigating after a man was shot in a Walmart parking lot on Tuesday night.




abc30.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Woman with a concealed carry license shot in leg during West Side attack, second woman seriously injured


A woman, 25, and a 24-year-old woman carrying a concealed handgun each were shot once in South Austin early Thursday. The 24-year-old returned fire but did not hit anyone, Chicago police said.




www.chicagotribune.com





I suppose the left would prefer she not carry and both her and her friend end up dead. That will allow the left to continue to tout, "There's blood running in the streets!!!"


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Woman choked by ex-boyfriend shoots him to death in N. Harris Co., deputies say


The woman claims the man got aggressive when he went over to pick up his belongings. Deputies were still at the scene investigating.




abc13.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

*Yo, Hogg! Can you read?*









Armed Citizen Uses Rifle To Stop Attempted Mass Shooting


Click here to view original web page at bearingarms.com fsHH / Pixabay A shooting in Fort Smith, Arkansas that left




conservativeplaylist.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

*OK, Hogg, if you can't read, here's a video for you:*









Police: Bystander returns fire at man who shot at woman at San Antonio abortion clinic


San Antonio police are searching for a man who fired a gun at a woman outside an abortion clinic on Saturday morning.




www.ksat.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Never bring pepper spray and a baton to a gunfight.









Man dies after confrontation, shooting near Silver Lake | HeraldNet.com


Everett police said he had been yelling and was aggressive toward people on a sidewalk north of the lake.




www.heraldnet.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Home Intruder Shot By 85-Year-Old Resident In Cathedral City


The homeowners, who were not hurt, did not know the alleged intruder, police said.




patch.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Police: Fugitive who shot at Newport News officers charged with attempted capital murder


A fugitive who police say shot at officers on Tuesday in Newport News has been charged with attempted capital murder.




www.wavy.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Man Fatally Shoots Brother-in-Law With ‘AR Type Rifle': Police


A man has died after his brother-in-law shot him through an apartment door Friday afternoon following a domestic disturbance, White Settlement police say.




www.nbcdfw.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Another knife at a gunfight.









Ex-employee stabs 2 barbers in Riverside before victim shoots him to death


The suspect was identified as Joseph Anthony Jimenez, 33. The victims were expected to recover.




www.pe.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Man injured after shooting at home, resident shoots back.



https://www.komu.com/news/midmissourinews/mexico-man-injured-after-shooting-at-home-resident-shoots-back/article_ac56f536-bd5d-11eb-b84d-33848848cdfc.html


----------



## Back Pack Hack

__





This story is no longer available - Washington Times


The Washington Times delivers breaking news and commentary on the issues that affect the future of our nation.




www.washingtontimes.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Bystander shoots, kills man assaulting woman in parking lot.



https://tucson.com/news/local/crime-and-courts/tucson-police-bystander-shoots-kills-man-assaulting-woman-in-parking-lot/article_870f1864-a938-11eb-a4b1-2f7556e8a871.html#tracking-source=home-trending


----------



## Back Pack Hack

74-year-old homeowner kills suspect who attempted to break into home in southeast Houston


It was like De Ja Vu for a homeowner who lives on Houston’s southeast side when a man tried to break into his home this Memorial Day.




www.click2houston.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Man In Critical Condition After Woman He Tried To Attack Shot Him: Police


A man is in the hospital in critical condition after a woman he tried to attack shot him, police say. The incident took place at approximately 2:22 p.m. Miami-Dade Police Department responded to the 163 Street Mall near North Miami Beach after reports of a shooting. When police arrived, they...




www.nbcmiami.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Typical MSM spin on the subject:



https://www.miamiherald.com/news/local/community/miami-dade/midtown/article251806238.html


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Deputies: Homeowner shot, killed a man who was trying to break into his home


Deputies say they were responding to a medical call for Aaron Pischer, 29, but that Pischer left before they arrived.




www.wtsp.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

__





Suspects arrested in connection with fatal Knoxville shooting after attempted burglary






www.msn.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Police: Man licensed to carry fired shots at armed shoplifter in Beech Grove Walmart


There are no reports of injuries.




www.wthr.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

New Orleans man shoots and kills suspected home invader in French Quarter


New Orleans police say no charges will be filed at this time against a man who shot and killed a suspected home invader on Thursday night.




www.foxnews.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Police: No charges for Papa John's pizza driver that killed man during attempted robbery in Glynn County


According to police, Jeremy Hicks, 34, was killed during the incident after trying to rob the driver with a knife.




www.firstcoastnews.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Homeowner shoots, kills tenant who kicked in his door in southeast Houston, police say


Houston police said they are questioning a homeowner accused of shooting and killing a former tenant in southeast Houston Tuesday. That homeowner told officers the man kicked in the front door of his home.




www.click2houston.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Man shot while trying to break into ex-girlfriend’s Mt. Oliver apartment


One person was shot while trying to get into an apartment Tuesday morning in Mount Oliver, police said.




www.wpxi.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

"But no," the leftists will say! "Better to call 9-1-1 and wait.....!"









Man Shot, Killed After Entering Douglas County Home With Gun


The Douglas County Sheriff's Office says a homeowner shot and killed a man inside the home Saturday night.




denver.cbslocal.com


----------



## RedLion

Skip to 36 second of the video to see the incident.

Multiple Attackers Walk Up To A Prepared Defender


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Chaotic Gunfight Kills 17-Year-Old Long Beach Robber: Cops Say Shooting OK Defending Robbery Victim - MyNewsLA.com


Authorities have determined that a man who shot and killed a 17-year-old alleged robber in a chaotic gunfight in Long Beach last month did so in defense of a victim. Officers arrived at the scene of the shooting and found a mortally wounded Guillermo Mayorga III, of Riverdale, Georgia, in a...




mynewsla.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Driver arms himself, stops carjacking on St. Charles Ave.


The driver then grabbed his own gun and forced Quinn Massey out of the car. Massey was later arrested.




www.wwltv.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Cops: 5 arrested after victim pulls out gun while being beaten, shoots attacker


Five men were arrested on assault charges after Atlanta investigators determined they severely beat a man who in turn pulled out a gun and shot one of his attackers, officials said.




www.ajc.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Vicksburg woman comes home to find intruder, shoots him


A Vicksburg woman shot a would-be burglar at her home Thursday, Vicksburg Daily News reports.




www.wlbt.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

911 call details moments after store employee shoots, kills would-be robber in alleged self-defense


Now for the first time we’re hearing the 911 call that describes the moments a store employee allegedly shot the would-be-robber in self-defense.




www.wdtn.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

__





Man shot on Appleton's east side identified






www.msn.com





Typical MSM..... deflecting the real issue. WAY WAY down in the story is:



> “I sleep with a service weapon that I used to use and, you know, my husband has like six guns, and my neighbors collect guns,” she said. “This street is a bad street to break into -- we're all armed!”


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Citizen shoots suspect accused in Carmichael rampage.



https://www.sacbee.com/news/local/crime/article252259833.html


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Cops: Driver shoots man who forced him to stop, pulled him from vehicle


A man was arrested Thursday night after forcing a driver out of his car and attacking him in northwest Atlanta, police said.




www.ajc.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Father Shoots Man Who Was Allegedly Fondling Himself Outside Daughter's Window


A grand jury is investigating after a father shot a man who was allegedly peeping inside his young daughters window "inappropriately touching himself."




dfw.cbslocal.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Another _Room Temperature Challenge_ accepted!









Homeowner fatally shoots burglar in Fallbrook area, Harris County sheriff says


The suspect, only identified as an adult male, was confirmed dead at the home in the...




www.houstonchronicle.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Sheriff: Victim shoots man in the chest attacking her


Deputies said Frame attacked the victim by striking her in the back of the head and then kicking her while on the ground.




www.wdtv.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

No charges filed in fatal home invasion.



https://www.yaktrinews.com/no-charges-filed-in-fatal-home-invasion-in-yakima/


----------



## Back Pack Hack

__





Driver charged with aggravated assault for hitting bicyclist in SE Houston






www.msn.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Better charge the kid for handling a firearm when under the age of 21. And charge his mother for letting him have access to it.









12-year-old killed armed burglar during home invasion


A 12-year-old boy who feared for his life and mother’s shot and killed an armed burglar during a home invasion in East Feliciana Parish on Wednesday, June 30.




www.wafb.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

OCPD: OKC Dispensary Owner Shoots Armed Robbery Suspect


A metro dispensary owner fought back Tuesday in an attempted armed robbery, police said.




www.news9.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Homeowner shoots intruder on front porch.



https://www.insidenova.com/headlines/police-dale-city-homeowner-shoots-intruder-on-front-porch/article_ef0b0470-df41-11eb-8975-bba586d00d89.html


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack

Shirtless burglar was barking at dogs before breaking into Orlando home, report shows


New details are revealing more of what happened in a home invasion last week in the Lake Como area that ended with the suspect being shot.




www.clickorlando.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

1 killed, 3 wounded in Austin shooting


The shooting happened in the first block of North Menard Avenue, Chicago police said.




chicago.suntimes.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

As it should be.









April shooting death ruled justifiable homicide | 95.3 MNC







www.953mnc.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

As it should be.









Deputies: Teen acted in self-defense in fatal shooting outside Escambia County home


ESCAMBIA COUNTY, Fla. -- Sunday's fatal shooting of a 60-year-old man in Escambia County is now being investigated as a




weartv.com


----------



## Bushman

There's always an uproar when a big ol black bear comes into the city. Nobody has a gun within 10km I'm sure, and they end up killing people's dogs trashing property and otherwise scaring the crap out of the local fauna.

I'm not happy about it, but I've taken a black bear here with a 9mm (only rifle I had on me) and he was looking at my dog funny. Point is, a simple carbine or pistol is more than enough to keep them away but nooooo, guns be scary. 

In the bush, nothing knocks doughnuts out of bear like 45-70, or the cartilidge out of your shoulder haha.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Another _Room Temperature Challenge_ accepted!









Fairfield police: Intruder shot, killed by homeowner


A home intruder was shot and killed by a homeowner in Solano County on Tuesday morning, according to Fairfield police.




www.kcra.com


----------



## inceptor

Bushman said:


> There's always an uproar when a big ol black bear comes into the city. Nobody has a gun within 10km I'm sure, and they end up killing people's dogs trashing property and otherwise scaring the crap out of the local fauna.
> 
> I'm not happy about it, but I've taken a black bear here with a 9mm (only rifle I had on me) and he was looking at my dog funny. Point is, a simple carbine or pistol is more than enough to keep them away but nooooo, guns be scary.
> 
> In the bush, nothing knocks doughnuts out of bear like 45-70, or the cartilidge out of your shoulder haha.


I've shot a 45-70 once. Once was enough.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Deputies: Teen acted in self-defense in fatal shooting outside Escambia County home


ESCAMBIA COUNTY, Fla. -- Sunday's fatal shooting of a 60-year-old man in Escambia County is now being investigated as a




weartv.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

E. Houston resident describes shooting with car thieves


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Homeowner Shoots Intruders In Yolo County


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Fort Worth PD: SUV driver fatally shot motorcyclist in self-defense in road rage incident


Police say the 19-year-old stopped his motorcycle in the middle of the highway and walked toward the driver of an SUV with a gun aimed at the driver. But the SUV driver also had a gun.




www.fox4news.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

California homeowner shoots would-be burglars; 1 dead and 1 injured


An attempted burglary in California turned sour for a pair of intruders when the homeowner shot them, killing one and injuring the other.




www.foxnews.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

From.......... _The Washington Post._........... no less.



https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/public-safety/homeowner-shoots-armed-man-virginia/2021/07/23/4c147546-eba6-11eb-8950-d73b3e93ff7f_story.html


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Never bring.............. um............... err.......................... just your "twig and berries" to a gunfight.



Man kills naked man attempting to break into mother-in-law’s home, sheriff’s office says


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Man shot after entering home, exchanging fire with homeowner in 3rd shooting this week


----------



## Back Pack Hack

16-year-old boy shot, arrested during confrontation in Douglas, police said


A teenager, 16, was shot and arrested during a confrontation with a man Sunday in Douglas.




abc7chicago.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Teenager shot following gunfight with resident during home invasion


SAN ANTONIO - Police are investigating a home invasion on the West Side. Caption: Raw video from the scene. The incident happened around 11 p. m. Wednesday at a home on N. San Ignacio Avenue near W. Commerce Street. Police said a 17-year-old boy broke into the home armed with a rifle and a...




news4sanantonio.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Police: West Omaha resident shoots would-be home intruder


Benjamin Novak, 36, is facing several charges including attempted burglary




www.ketv.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

https://www.yaktrinews.com/yakima-homeowner-shoots-at-trespassing-burglar-on-the-run/


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Teenager shot following gunfight with resident during home invasion


SAN ANTONIO - Police are investigating a home invasion on the West Side. Caption: Raw video from the scene. The incident happened around 11 p. m. Wednesday at a home on N. San Ignacio Avenue near W. Commerce Street. Police said a 17-year-old boy broke into the home armed with a rifle and a...




news4sanantonio.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Interesting turn of events:









Intruder shot, killed by woman linked to several 7-Eleven robberies in Virginia


Police said investigators were able to connect the crimes to a gun used in a recent armed robbery at a 7-Eleven in Woodbridge on July 16.




www.wusa9.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Trespasser who jumped into swimming pool held at gunpoint by homeowner


A trespasser who jumped into a swimming pool was held at gunpoint by the homeowner until law enforcement arrived on the scene.




www.villages-news.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Like a broken record....









Alleged Pleasant Hill intruder fatally shot by resident


Police in Pleasant Hill are investigating a deadly shooting where the person who lives in an apartment shot an intruder, at least the third similar situation in the Bay Area in the last month.




www.ktvu.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

UPDATE: Green Bay area man identified as home intruder, no threat to the community


THURSDAY 8/5/2021 1:08 p.m. GREEN BAY, Wis. (WFRV) – The man that ended up getting shot by a homeowner after he tried to break into a residence has been identified. According to the Green Bay…




www.wearegreenbay.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Neighbor opens fire after Oregon couple is attacked by their own dog


SPRINGFIELD, Ore. — A couple suffered extensive injuries after they were attacked by their pet dog in their own backyard, but a quick-thinking neighbor was able stop the attack and save the owners by shooting the dog, police say. The incident unfolded Wednesday at around 7:15 a. m. , when police...




komonews.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

The McCloskeys have been pardoned by the gubboner.









Missouri governor pardons couple who aimed guns at BLM protesters


Missouri’s Gov. Mike Parson pardoned the gun-toting lawyers who brandished firearms at Black Lives Matter protesters marching past their St. Louis home in 2020.




nypost.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Man shot and killed by Dale City homeowner in self defense.



https://www.princewilliamtimes.com/news/police-triangle-man-shot-and-killed-by-dale-city-homeowner-in-self-defense-tied-to/article_abf26c34-f3b2-11eb-b89a-bb06935f64aa.html


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Police: Des Moines apartment intruder shot by victim in self-defense


Police said the intruder’s injuries were not life-threatening.




www.kcci.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Car owner shoots at would-be carjackers in Soulard


An attempted carjacking led to a shooting in Soulard at about 12:45 a.m. Thursday.




fox2now.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Potential robbery victim shoots, kills suspect in DeKalb Co.


Mack is being held at the DeKalb County Jail.




www.wifr.com


----------



## BamaDOC

Back Pack Hack said:


> The McCloskeys have been pardoned by the gubboner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri governor pardons couple who aimed guns at BLM protesters
> 
> 
> Missouri’s Gov. Mike Parson pardoned the gun-toting lawyers who brandished firearms at Black Lives Matter protesters marching past their St. Louis home in 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com


I'm not a fan of this guy... he's one of those sleazy trial lawyers....
but to try to prosecute someone for defending their home... is so wrong...
they were on their own property ...
people were threatening them...

let's have the prosecuters live thru the same situation and see if they can say they would use verbal escalation .... when you have a mob of rioters who tore down your gate and were walking up to your home and threatening you and your family.... let's see how those prosecuters like that situtation...


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Man shoots stolen car suspect in Orange County, investigators say


Orlando police are investigating a shooting. Here's the latest.




www.wesh.com













Off-Duty Officer Shoots Person Firing Shots During Fight at Lawrence Bar


LAWRENCE, Ind. — An off-duty police officer shot a person while trying to break up a fight at a bar in Lawrence early this morning. The call came in at around 2:00 a.m. Shots were fired at the Mar Y Sol Mexican Restaurant along Pendleton Pike in a fight that started inside the bar and […]




www.wibc.com













Woman shoots another woman during bar fight, then is shot by security guard, SC police say


Myequaja Yeshiema Zyebreia Poole, 25, is facing several charges.




www.cbs17.com













Security guard fatally shoots man wielding metal bar at Downtown diner, police say


Atlanta police are investigating an early morning shooting at a Downtown diner where one person died.




www.fox5atlanta.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Good Samaritan holds alleged car burglar until police arrive


Wednesday morning, a Good Samaritan caught an alleged car burglar and held him at gunpoint until police arrived.




www.wkrn.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Suspect, victim pointed guns at each other before deadly shooting.









RECORDS: Suspect, victim pointed guns at each other before deadly Jefferson Twp. shooting


New court documents say a shooting Friday in Jefferson Twp. took place as the shooter and the victim, Christel "Charise" Russell of Dayton, pointed guns at each other.




www.daytondailynews.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

More fake news from Chi-town, cuz we all know what a gun-free utopia it is.









Southland crime: Shots fired during attempted burglary in Oak Forest, and more


Crime reports provided by area police agencies




www.chicagotribune.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Woman opens fire and kills man, injures two others after smashing into parked car


UPDATE 8/13. One of the victims has been identified as Hector Garza, 48. He died from a gunshot wound to the head. ----------------------- SAN ANTONIO (WOAI) — Police are investigating a shooting that left two people dead and two others in the hospital. It happened outside a home on the 400...




foxsanantonio.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Cleveland resident fatally shoots alleged burglar who lived in home above her


A 39-year-old man was shot and killed Wednesday in Cleveland during a burglary attempt, according to the Cleveland Police Department.




www.news5cleveland.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Intruder shot after breaking into home in South Austin


The man was shot by a resident of the home in the 5800 block of West Iowa Street.




chicago.suntimes.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Another _Room Temperature Challenge_ winner: Intruder killed by Webster Groves homeowner.



https://www.kmov.com/news/tncms-asset-3b0821f4-fc21-11eb-8ef3-4bb5bc835c0f.html


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Another _Room Temperature Challenge _winner!









Richmond robbery victim pulls out gun, shoots assailants


A man robbed in Richmond pulled out a gun and shot his assailants, Crime Insider sources told Jon Burkett.




www.wtvr.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Police: Man shoots alleged thieves trying to steal his catalytic converters


Authorities are investigating a shooting in northwest Houston after a homeowner woke up to the sound of two alleged thieves trying to steal his catalytic converter.




www.fox6now.com













Man disarms, shoots woman in CBD, NOPD says


A woman was disarmed and shot after brandishing a gun at a man in downtown New Orleans.




www.fox8live.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

And....... another RTC winner.

Man shot and killed by Dale City homeowner in self defense tied to string of armed robberies



https://www.princewilliamtimes.com/news/police-triangle-man-shot-and-killed-by-dale-city-homeowner-in-self-defense-tied-to/article_abf26c34-f3b2-11eb-b89a-bb06935f64aa.html


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Police: Clerk shoots, kills person trying to rob 7-Eleven in Norfolk


Investigators said Javier Garcia, 28, was trying to rob the convenience store on Colley Avenue in Ghent when a worker shot him. Garcia died at the hospital.




www.13newsnow.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

"No one needs a military-style, high-capacity assault canine!"









Burglar bitten by homeowner's dog during overnight break-in, police say


SAN ANTONIO (WOAI/KABB) — A man is facing charges after trying to break into a home just North of Downtown. Caption: Raw video from the scene. The break-in happened just after midnight Monday at a home on Marshall Street near N. Flores Street. Police said a man tried to break into a home...




foxsanantonio.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Germantown homicide under investigation after homeowner shoots, kills alleged intruder


GERMANTOWN, Md. (WDVM) — Montgomery County Police are investigating a shooting in Germantown after a homeowner allegedly shot an intruder trying to get into his home Monday evening. Police sa…




www.localdvm.com













‘Self-defense shooting’ outside supermarket leaves 2 women injured; 2 other women arrested


Two women were injured and two women were arrested after a shooting outside a supermarket on Sunday, August 15.




www.wafb.com













Man shot to death by wife after attacking her while she was getting 3 kids ready for school, authorities said


Sheriff Ed Gonzalez said three children, all school age, were inside the residence at the time of the attack and shooting.




www.khou.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

I love it!









Wild Video Shows Phoenix Homeowner Shooting At Men Trying To Rob Him


PHOENIX — A Phoenix homeowner was alerted by his security cameras to a motion made by four armed men who attempted to rob him. As four suspects kicked in his front door, the homeowner fired rounds towards them causing them to flee. Now Phoenix Police are asking the public to help identify the...




arizonadailyindependent.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Intruder killed by Webster Groves homeowner.



https://www.kmov.com/news/tncms-asset-3b0821f4-fc21-11eb-8ef3-4bb5bc835c0f.html


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Man pulls machete on driver who fatally struck girlfriend on North Side road, SAPD says


A fatal accident on the North Side evolved into a tense situation Thursday morning when the boyfriend of a woman who was hit by a car pulled a machete on the driver.




www.ksat.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Occupants shoot intruder multiple times at residence in south Toledo; death ruled homicide


Police said a male intruder made it through the front door of a house on Knower Street and was met with force from a female resident who shot him multiple times.




www.wkyc.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

OCPD: Armed Man Shoots, Kills Robbery Suspect In Bricktown


Oklahoma City police said an armed suspect was shot to death in an attempted robbery Monday in Bricktown.




www.news9.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

__





Police: Intruder shot in the neck and killed after breaking into South Carolina home






www.msn.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Oklahoma police investigating after alleged burglar shot by homeowner


Authorities in Lawton are investigating a shooting involving a homeowner and an alleged burglar.




kfor.com













Upstate man found dead in car pointed gun at other driver, who then fatally shot him, sheriff says


The man found dead in his car earlier this month was killed in a road rage shooting after pointing a gun at another driver, according to Spartanburg County Sheriff Chuck Wright.




www.wyff4.com









__





Police: Intruder shot in the neck and killed after breaking into South Carolina home






www.msn.com







https://kdhnews.com/news/crime/grand-jury-determines-heights-shooter-was-actually-a-victim-does-not-indict/article_fb19f098-010e-11ec-8a26-f368522dfb8b.html


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Gun owner shoots man who pulled gun on him during fight, Houston police say


A man is in critical condition after he threatened a gun owner with a gun during an argument Saturday afternoon, according to the Houston Police Department.




www.click2houston.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Man shot to death by wife after attacking her while she was getting 3 kids ready for school, authorities said


Sheriff Ed Gonzalez said three children, all school age, were inside the residence at the time of the attack and shooting.




www.khou.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

And another one gone, and another one gone....Another one bites the dust!


Resident shoots and kills man who broke into home.



https://www.sacbee.com/news/california/article253830113.html




Intruder shot in the neck and killed after breaking into South Carolina home.





__





Police: Intruder shot in the neck and killed after breaking into South Carolina home






www.msn.com






Intruder Succumbs to Injuries After Being Shot by Homeowner in California.









 UPDATE: Police Investigating Intruder Shot and Killed by Homeowner in California - Southern Maryland News Net


Deputies arrived on scene and located an individual, later identified as Tavein Malik Dickens, age 23 of Lexington Park, suffering from a gunshot wound. Lifesaving measures were attempted at the scene and Dickens was transported to an area trauma center where he was later pronounced deceased.




smnewsnet.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Shave and a haircut.... 9 mil!









Police: Melbourne barbershop owner shoots, wounds masked gunman


The gunman may have been angry about a previous haircut, police said.



www.floridatoday.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

More RTC winners!









Intruder fatally shot at home near Bonney Lake


A man was shot and killed after he forced his way into a home near Bonney Lake on Tuesday.




www.kiro7.com













Man shoots, kills suspect who tried to rob him in Capitol Hill street


SEATTLE – A would-be robbery victim turned the tables on his attacker, killing the suspect who allegedly demanded money from the man early Tuesday in Capitol Hill. police said. Police say the man was in the 1000 block of East John Street at 1:12 a. m. when a 24-year-old man tried to rob him. The...




komonews.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Onondaga County District Attorney: Man ‘saved the lives of several individuals’ after fatally shooting man who fired at crowd


SYRACUSE, N.Y. (WSYR-TV) — Demetrius Jackson, the man killed in the Lodi Street shooting on Tuesday, was in possession of a loaded 9mm handgun while outside of 1808 Lodi Street, District Atto…




www.localsyr.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

I guess you really don't mess with Texas.









Gun owner shoots man who pulled gun on him during fight, Houston police say


A man is in critical condition after he threatened a gun owner with a gun during an argument Saturday afternoon, according to the Houston Police Department.




www.click2houston.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Possible would-be car burglar shot, killed by homeowner in Kingwood, deputies say


Montgomery County sheriff’s deputies are investigating after they said a possible would-be car burglar was fatally shot in Kingwood Thursday night.




www.click2houston.com


----------



## BamaDOC

Back Pack Hack said:


> Possible would-be car burglar shot, killed by homeowner in Kingwood, deputies say
> 
> 
> Montgomery County sheriff’s deputies are investigating after they said a possible would-be car burglar was fatally shot in Kingwood Thursday night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.click2houston.com


the car thief was quoted as saying, "I will not go back to prison"
He was right.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

BamaDOC said:


> the car thief was quoted as saying, "I will not go back to prison"
> He was right.


He ended up in solitary... in a *very* small cell.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

More _Forever Box _owners.





__





Investigation into Fatal Shooting at 4135 West Bellfort Street






www.houstontx.gov













Sheriff: Intruder shot, killed after breaking into home, assaulting ex-girlfriend in Mt. Healthy


An intruder was shot and killed after he broke into a Mt. Healthy home and assaulted his ex-girlfriend who was inside, the Hamilton County Sheriff's Office said.




www.wlwt.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Fort Worth Man Who Shot State Trooper Faces No Charges


A Fort Worth man who shot a Texas State Trooper is facing no charges after learning a plainclothes man outside his front door, and who had followed him home in what he thought was an act of road rage, was a law enforcement officer.




www.nbcdfw.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Oops. The left must have missed this one.









Data Visualization | Defensive Gun Uses in the U.S. | The Heritage Foundation


According to almost every major study on the issue, Americans use their firearms defensively between 500,000 and 3 million times each year. From @HeritageDataViz




datavisualizations.heritage.org


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Hopefully the criminal element will start getting the message.









Armed robber shot in face by armed victim in Texas just days after permitless carry begins


An armed robber was shot in the face in Texas when his victim pulled out his own gun and shot at him.




www.foxnews.com





And.....



> Additionally, no charges are expected to be brought against the victim, as he was defending himself.


.... as it should be.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

OCPD: Armed Man Shoots, Kills Robbery Suspect In Bricktown


Oklahoma City police said an armed suspect was shot to death in an attempted robbery Monday in Bricktown.




www.news9.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

https://www.kake.com/story/44707052/police-wichita-quiktrip-security-guard-shoots-woman-who-pointed-pellet-gun


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Man who shot teen on RTD bus says it was in self defense


William Farnsworth has had to pull out his gun many times as a bounty hunter, but the 23-year-old said he never thought the first time he would shoot someone be on a moving RTD bus in Aurora.




kdvr.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Driver Shoots, Kills Bat-Wielding Man in Philadelphia


A driver shot dead an approaching man who was wielding a baseball bat in Philadelphia early Saturday, police said. Before the shooting, which happened just before 12:30 a.m. in front of a McDonald’s near the intersection of East Chelten Avenue and Kenyon Street in the Germantown neighborhood...




www.nbcphiladelphia.com













Armed robbery suspect gets in shootout with Southfield homeowner after demanding money


The victim arrived home early Thursday morning when he was approached by an unknown male wearing a ski mask and armed with a handgun.




www.fox2detroit.com







https://www.azfamily.com/news/us_world_news/police-woman-shoots-kills-man-peeping-into-her-bedroom-window/article_04fb4df3-d885-5c26-a4bf-817db7b3033d.html





https://www.thenewstribune.com/news/local/crime/article252953278.html











17-year-old charged with murder after man shoots accomplice dead during alleged robbery attempt at Peachtree Battle Shopping Plaza


The incident happened Friday at the Peachtree Battle shopping center in Buckhead.




www.11alive.com


----------



## RedSky

Chiming in from AR. Residents of the apartment complex had a plaque made for the defensive gunman.









Fort Smith man who killed gunman justified, prosecutor says


A Fort Smith man who stopped a shooting rampage in May by killing the gunman won't face criminal charges, prosecutors said.




www.nwaonline.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

https://www.newsminer.com/news/local_news/suspected-robber-shot-by-north-pole-homeowner/article_581b5048-15c3-11ec-80ea-776eae0bed06.html


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Some light weekend reading:




https://www.wired.com/images_blogs/gadgetlab/2960.jpg






https://www.postguam.com/news/barbershop-owner-shoots-intruder-gpd-investigates/article_735e1ed4-15b5-11ec-bf4f-3325ee66b55c.html












Richland County woman says boyfriend attacked her before acting in self-defense; victim's family questions explanation


Richland County District Attorney Jennifer Harper ruled Lori Miller's July 31 deadly shooting of her boyfriend Benjamin Brewer, 33, was carried out in self-defense.




wkow.com










__





District Attorney will not file charges in 2020 Berthoud shooting - Berthoud Weekly Surveyor


Local news in the garden spot of Colorado. Providing the latest news for all local activities, govermentment officals, schools, new building and related news in larimer county.




berthoudsurveyor.com














No Charges For Man Who Shot, Killed Neighbor's Dog In Wayne


The Kane County State's Attorney announced Wednesday that there will be no criminal charges filed against Hal Phipps, a man who shot and killed his neighbor's dog in Wayne.




chicago.cbslocal.com








https://www.stltoday.com/news/local/crime-and-courts/two-arrested-after-jefferson-county-homeowner-shoots-burglar-officials-say/article_afc7e85a-9083-5e34-85f5-17c6a5c396ea.html












DA: Washington County Landlord Was Justified In Shooting, Killing Tenant


A landlord who shot and killed a man after posting his property in arrears was justified, the Washington County District Attorney announced Tuesday.




pittsburgh.cbslocal.com








https://www.foxcarolina.com/police-subway-employee-shoots-and-kills-alleged-robber/article_affb395f-9318-54b0-8179-1a4652c27cf9.html?block_id=685202


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Teenager shot following gunfight with resident during home invasion


SAN ANTONIO - Police are investigating a home invasion on the West Side. Caption: Raw video from the scene. The incident happened around 11 p. m. Wednesday at a home on N. San Ignacio Avenue near W. Commerce Street. Police said a 17-year-old boy broke into the home armed with a rifle and a...




news4sanantonio.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Three more perfed perps.



https://www.cbs46.com/news/man-shoots-intruder-sunday-night-on-lowery-boulevard-in-atlanta/article_60d35cdc-1a21-11ec-b81f-a3c01e28d91a.html











OSBI: Homeowner shoots burglar attempting to break-in through window


Agents with the OSBI are looking into a deadly shooting in one Oklahoma community.




kfor.com













69-year-old woman shoots, kills home intruder in North Olmsted


The woman and her spouse said they didn't know the intruder.




www.cleveland19.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Man killed after attempting to steal a pickup truck full of auto parts in The Heights, HPD says


Authorities say the son, who opened fire on the suspected thieves in his dad's truck, is cooperating with the investigation.




abc13.com







https://www.victoriaadvocate.com/news/crime/fatal-shooting-at-victoria-apartments-occurred-during-home-invasion-police-say/article_abcb0c1e-1d80-11ec-9cf2-2702b692f780.html











Man shot in Tranquility identified, detectives believe shooting was self-defense


The man that was shot and killed in Tranquility on Wednesday has been identified as 27-year-old Mark Castro. After conducting several interviews detectives say, at this time, they believe the shooting was in self-defense. [RELATED] - Woman killed in grocery store mass shooting was mother of 3...




kmph.com













Intruder shot, killed inside Midtown Atlanta apartment


An intruder was shot and killed late Wednesday inside a Midtown Atlanta apartment after a resident came home and discovered him, officials said.




www.ajc.com













Hoffman Estates man shoots at 2 teen carjackers early Friday morning


OAK PARK, Ill. — Two teen boys who were shot Friday ended up at an Oak Park hospital and are now being considered persons of interest in a Hoffman Estates carjacking. At around 7 a.m., Chicago poli…




wgntv.com













St. Louis homeowner shoots and kills intruder


ST. LOUIS– St. Louis homeowner was acting in self-defense when he shot and killed a man who entered his home, that’s according to officials. Police say a 40-year-old homeowner shot the …




fox2now.com













‘Nearly One-Third of Gun Owners Have Used Gun in Self-Defense,’ Says Report


A whopping 31.1 percent of gun owners—estimated to be about 25.3 million American adults—have used a gun in self-defense, says Nat'l Firearms Survey




www.ammoland.com













UPDATE: Police Investigating Intruder Shot and Killed by Homeowner in California - Southern Maryland News Net


Deputies arrived on scene and located an individual, later identified as Tavein Malik Dickens, age 23 of Lexington Park, suffering from a gunshot wound. Lifesaving measures were attempted at the scene and Dickens was transported to an area trauma center where he was later pronounced deceased.




smnewsnet.com







And the crème de la crème:



https://www.fairfieldsuntimes.com/news/investigative_reports/there-are-far-more-defensive-gun-uses-than-murders-in-america-heres-why-you-rarely/article_00c79522-508a-519f-a8cb-5c5efc9d949a.html


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Anderson woman shoots and kills man suspected of breaking into her home


ANDERSON, Ind. — An Anderson woman shot and killed a man suspected of breaking into her home overnight. 911 dispatchers received a call from a female homeowner in the 1300 block of E. 8th Str…




fox59.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Naked NJ meat mogul Evan Wexler grabbed a gun after getting fed up with car thieves


The 18th time thieves tried to steal meat mogul Evan Wexler’s exotic sports cars, he ran naked from his bed with a loaded semi-automatic rifle to fire warning shots from his porch.




nypost.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Home invasion thwarted after resident fires shots; suspects sought


Police believe that the intruders got away in a white sedan.




www.ksla.com













Sheriff: Illinois Valley break-in, assault suspect held at gunpoint by neighbors


Deputies received reports of an assault and shots fired in the 700-block of Caves Highway just after midnight. Upon arrival, the deputies found 31-year-old Justin Thurman being held at gunpoint by several neighbors.




www.kdrv.com













Man Shot Banging On Driver's Window In Miramar Suffered From PTSD; Marine Served 2 Tours In Afghanistan


Miramar police are investigating a deadly shooting involving a man who tried to break into a car, while the driver was still inside.




miami.cbslocal.com













Landlord w/ Concealed Carry Permit Justified in Fatally Shooting Tenant


A Pennsylvania landlord shot and killed his tenant while posting his arrears in which the district attorney decided his actions justifiable.




www.usacarry.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

https://www.sacbee.com/news/california/article253830113.html


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Texas police say 'armed citizen' shot robbers at fast-food chicken chain, killing 1 suspect, wounding second


Texas authorities say an armed customer intervened during the attempted robbery of a fried chicken fast food restaurant, fatally wounding one gunman and sending a second suspect struck by gunfire to the hospital.




www.foxnews.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Would-be carjacker shot by victim: Pomona Police Department


Police are investigating after a man attempted to carjack another man, but the would-be robber was shot Saturday afternoon in a potential act of self-defense, according to the Pomona Police Departm…




ktla.com













OSBI investigating after intruder shot and killed during burglary at Guthrie home


A deadly shooting occurred early Friday morning just north of the metro. A homeowner opened fire on an intruder inside his home and now the search is on for at least one other suspect who got away.




kfor.com













Sheriff: Intruder shot, killed after breaking into home, assaulting ex-girlfriend in Mt. Healthy


An intruder was shot and killed after he broke into a Mt. Healthy home and assaulted his ex-girlfriend who was inside, the Hamilton County Sheriff's Office said.




www.wlwt.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

https://www.foxcarolina.com/police-subway-employee-shoots-and-kills-alleged-robber/article_affb395f-9318-54b0-8179-1a4652c27cf9.html?block_id=685202


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Former NASCAR driver shot dead had hatchet during dispute with estranged wife, other man, police say


Former NASCAR driver John Wes Townley was wielding a hatchet during a dispute at a Georgia home occupied by his estranged wife and another man when he was fatally shot over the weekend, authorities said Monday.




www.foxnews.com






And here's where the left buries their collective heads in the sand:



https://m.washingtontimes.com/news/2021/oct/5/guns-used-more-for-self-defense-than-crimes/


----------



## Back Pack Hack

George Floyd protester who fired at Minneapolis cops acquitted


A man charged with attempted murder after firing on Minneapolis cops during a George Floyd protest in May 2020 has been acquitted of all counts.




www.foxnews.com













Police: Man fatally shoots 32-year-old suspect accused of opening fire at him in German Village


The shooting happened at the corner of Willow Street and Lazelle Street around 11:30 p.m., police said.




www.10tv.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

SPD: Homeowner shoots suspect possibly trying to burglarize home


A Seattle homeowner shot one of three suspects who believe police may have been trying to burglarize his home, SPD said.




www.kiro7.com













Homeowner shoots, kills intruder attacking him in Old Fourth Ward, police say


Police say the person killed in a shooting on Monday attacked a homeowner in Old Fourth Ward.




www.11alive.com







https://www.theadvocate.com/baton_rouge/news/crime_police/article_3711a670-277c-11ec-8120-afd6433ab3be.html











Onondaga County District Attorney: Man ‘saved the lives of several individuals’ after fatally shooting man who fired at crowd


SYRACUSE, N.Y. (WSYR-TV) — Demetrius Jackson, the man killed in the Lodi Street shooting on Tuesday, was in possession of a loaded 9mm handgun while outside of 1808 Lodi Street, District Atto…




www.localsyr.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

https://www.thestate.com/news/local/crime/article254726347.html











Sheriff: Armed 95-year-old foils home invasion in Covington County


The Covington County Sheriff’s Office is crediting a senior citizen with forcing an alleged burglar into retreat, which ended with his capture.




www.wsfa.com













Armed man shot and killed attempting to force himself into home , police say


A suspected intruder was shot and killed during an attempted home invasion at an apartment complex in Gahanna, Ohio, Sunday night




www.foxnews.com









__





South Wichita homeowner shoots man breaking windows


Share on Facebook Share on Twitter Wichita police report a homeowner shot a man who was breaking the windows on his house. Officers were called to a home in the 2500 block of East Wilma, near Harry




www.kfdi.com













Burglar Shot At By Harrisburg Woman When Caught In The Act, Police Say


A man was shot at while attempting to rob an apartment in Harrisburg, according to Swatara Township police.Lareese Rashshawn Dean, 33, of Harrisburg, was found with a wound to his left arm outside an apartment complex he was attempting to …




dailyvoice.com













Father shoots daughter's boyfriend to stop attack, investigators say - Now Habersham


A father shot his daughter's boyfriend during an altercation at a residence in the Sautee area, Habersham County investigators say.




nowhabersham.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Another one bites the dust.









Man shoots, kills suspect who tried to rob him in Capitol Hill street


SEATTLE – A would-be robbery victim turned the tables on his attacker, killing the suspect who allegedly demanded money from the man early Tuesday in Capitol Hill. police said. Police say the man was in the 1000 block of East John Street at 1:12 a. m. when a 24-year-old man tried to rob him. The...




komonews.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Man shoots, kills alleged intruder who broke into his Montgomery County home, police say


When officers arrived at the scene, they found an adult man dead inside one of the rooms in the home.




www.wusa9.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Homeowner in Poolesville, Md., fatally shoots man he claims was an intruder.





__





archive.ph






archive.is


----------



## BamaDOC

Back Pack Hack said:


> Man killed after attempting to steal a pickup truck full of auto parts in The Heights, HPD says
> 
> 
> Authorities say the son, who opened fire on the suspected thieves in his dad's truck, is cooperating with the investigation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abc13.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey @Back Pack Hack ... thanks for posting these... I love reading these stories....


----------



## Back Pack Hack

https://www.kwwl.com/news/cedar-rapids/update-bondsman-shoots-cedar-rapids-man-attempting-to-escape-while-being-taken-into-custody/article_3c4cb0e0-288e-11ec-b81c-478fe2fdf24f.html











HCSO: Man shoots driver armed with crowbar during road rage call in northeast Harris County


Harris County sheriff's deputies got a 911 call from the alleged shooter, who claims he left the scene fearing for his life.




www.khou.com













Manhunt ends with homeowner shooting suspect accused of injuring Maricopa County deputy


Clinton Hurley, 30, was shot by someone after attempting to rob a residence in Tonopah, officials said.




www.12news.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Georgia police say woman who tried to rob 2 men at gunpoint was shot to death by own firearm


Georgia police on Wednesday identified a dead female robbery suspect who allegedly tried to rob two men at gunpoint inside a vehicle but was shot and killed by her own gun during a struggle.




www.foxnews.com













Atlanta home invasion suspect shot while attacking disabled resident


HOMEOWNER FIGHTS BACK: An Atlanta man shot a knife-wielding suspect who broke into his home and tried to attack a person in a wheelchair, police say.




www.fox5atlanta.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Another Forever Box recipient.









Intruder fatally shot at home near Bonney Lake


A man was shot and killed after he forced his way into a home near Bonney Lake on Tuesday.




www.kiro7.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Intruder who threatened to return to Calaveras County home killed during 2nd break-in


An intruder was shot and killed by a homeowner after deputies said he broke into the same house twice in two days.




www.kcra.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

When seconds count.........


----------



## Annie

It's near Halloween so, I'm watching scary movies. Saw this the other day. Boy, I bet the lady in the house wished she had a firearm handy. He was sure no trick-or-treater.


----------



## RedSky

Fortunately criminals are stupid. My brother in law is a LEO. Perp got out of prison one week, randomly picked his house to break into his house the next week.. while he was home. Why don't we just let Darwinism work the way it should?




Back Pack Hack said:


> Intruder who threatened to return to Calaveras County home killed during 2nd break-in
> 
> 
> An intruder was shot and killed by a homeowner after deputies said he broke into the same house twice in two days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kcra.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

RedSky said:


> ....... Why don't we just let Darwinism work the way it should?


Because that would save time, money and make sense. And liberals don't want that. They'd rather make felons out of law-abiding citizens. It's easier for them to go for the low-hanging fruit than actually do what's right.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Police: Melbourne barbershop owner shoots, wounds masked gunman


The gunman may have been angry about a previous haircut, police said.



www.floridatoday.com


----------



## Kauboy

The PA mall shooting we've been hearing about lately, the one where we apparently changed the definition of "mass shooting" to now only involve two people... it was stopped by a legal carrier.








Bystander with gun helps stop suspect in Pa. mall shooting


Police say a 16-year-old started the shooting after he was in a fight with another person. He is in custody and formal charges are pending.




www.waff.com






> Police say a 16-year-old started the shooting after he was in a fight with another person. The teen pulled out a gun and fired several shots. Multiple people got involved in a struggle for the weapon, and the teen shot one person, according to police.
> Police say a bystander with a legally possessed gun engaged the people fighting over the other weapon and fired shots, hitting the suspect and causing him to fall down.


The link contains video of the bystander, poised, giving clear and loud instruction, and keeping his firearm pointed safely once the altercation was somewhat under control.

Let's see if we hear about this on the nightly news.....
I won't hold my breath.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Innocent bystander among the injured as struggle over gun leads to shooting inside Lancaster mall


An armed bystander intervened and fired his weapon; it’s unknown if he’ll be charged.




www.pennlive.com













One dead after home invasion in Eugene


When police arrived, they found the suspect inside the apartment and tried to perform CPR, but he was already dead.




www.kezi.com









__





archive.ph






archive.md













Police: No criminal charges filed in fatal shooting at Eugene apartment complex


The Eugene Police Dept. has released new information on Monday's fatal shooting at a South Eugene apartment complex. According to police, sometime after 10 p. m. on October 17, Skyler Weisberg, 28, left his home in Tillamook County and traveled to Eugene. While en route, Weisberg was pulled over...




kval.com













Grain complex worker stops active shooter using shotgun stored in office


South Central Nebraska gunman kills two, injures one before shot by former colleague




www.ketv.com













WATCH EXCLUSIVE VIDEO: Dog thieves get into gunfight with woman who was selling micro bullies


A woman selling exotic dogs got into a shootout with three attempted dog robbers, and the entire ordeal was caught on camera.




www.local10.com







https://fredericksburg.com/news/local/crime-and-courts/police-intended-victim-foils-robbery-by-pulling-gun-firing-at-suspect-in-spotsylvania/article_10de8b8f-1276-5d60-bb4e-178e0a112845.html


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Another one pushes up daisies:





__





Investigation into Fatal Shooting at 4135 West Bellfort Street






www.houstontx.gov


----------



## Back Pack Hack

2 dead after man says he shot people who broke into NC home


Fayetteville police say a man fatally shot two intruders.




spectrumlocalnews.com














Retired police captain fatally shoots robbery suspect, gets critically injured during encounter


OAKLAND, Calif. - A retired captain from the Oakland Police Department was wounded Thursday and one of three suspects died




www.lawofficer.com














Video shows armored truck driver turn tables on would-be robber in Philadelphia


The FBI released surveillance video showing the moment a gunman tried to hold up a Brinks armored truck in North Philadelphia.




6abc.com














No charges for resident who killed home invader, police say


The man who was killed reportedly had a history of mental illness.




www.kezi.com








https://www.star-telegram.com/news/local/crime/article255172292.html












Richmond County jury acquits man of murder charges in 2020 fatal shooting


The jury deliberated about an hour and a half before returning its verdict of not guilty on Wednesday.



www.augustachronicle.com














Kanawha deputies: Two wounded in Jefferson after intruder tries to enter apartment


Kanawha County deputies said they are investigating after an intruder trying to enter an apartment in Jefferson was shot by the resident who also accidentally wounded his own friend. The incident happened just after midnight Tuesday, according to a news release from the Kanawha Sheriff’s Office...




wchstv.com














Armed Home Invasion Leads to Gun Battle in Coral Springs


An armed home invasion robbery in Coral Springs led to a wild gun battle Monday, with the victim ...




coralspringstalk.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Concealed carry holder foiled organized tobacco thieves at River North Walgreens — but they are still raiding stores


Two men who have stolen large volumes of cigarettes from Walgreens stores across the North Side had a little scare when they targeted one of the chain’s River North stores.




cwbchicago.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

https://www.nola.com/news/crime_police/article_1aab8816-35dc-11ec-b3a4-ab6fc18207ca.html?utm_source=reddit.com






https://www.ledger-enquirer.com/news/nation-world/national/article255281556.html






https://www.newsobserver.com/news/state/north-carolina/article255263146.html












Houston nightclub bouncer shoots man after being hit in head with baseball bat, police say


Houston police said the man attacked the security guard after he was kicked out of the nightclub.




www.khou.com


----------



## Kauboy

Crook actually calls 911 after man he tried to rob — a concealed carrier — turns the tables and fires gun at him


A Virginia man remained behind bars Tuesday after police said a concealed carrier he tried to rob at an ATM turned the tables and fired a gun at him, the Fredericksburg Free Lance-Star reported. What's more, the crook behind the foiled heist called 911 after getting shot at, the paper said...




www.theblaze.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Armed robber shot in face by armed victim in Texas just days after permitless carry begins


An armed robber was shot in the face in Texas when his victim pulled out his own gun and shot at him.




www.foxnews.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

__





Armed man enters convenience store to rob it — but worker shoots him, Texas sheriff says






www.msn.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

__





UPDATE: Coroner identifies man killed after exchange of gunfire at Trotwood apartment






www.msn.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Hickory County Sheriff’s Office investigating deadly shooting involving suspected intruder


Deputies on October 25 responded to a burglary in progress call at a business in Pittsburg.




www.ky3.com













 Suspected burglar shot dead during Selma home invasion


Dallas County District Attorney Michael Jackson said the home invasion happened about 10:45 p.m. Wednesday, Oct. 27, 2021, at Minter Terrace Apartments on Minter Avenue.




www.al.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

> “Citizens have a right to use deadly force if someone is breaking into the home,’’











Suspected burglar shot dead during Selma home invasion


Dallas County District Attorney Michael Jackson said the home invasion happened about 10:45 p.m. Wednesday, Oct. 27, 2021, at Minter Terrace Apartments on Minter Avenue.




www.al.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Never bring pepper spray to a gunfight.









VIDEO: Apparent home intruder shot, killed in south Everett


VIDEO: Apparent home intruder shot, killed in south Everett




www.kiro7.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Wrongful death suit dismissed, Collier County road rage shooter immune under 'Stand Your Ground'


A Judge ruled the shooter had a reasonable fear of imminent peril of death at the time he used defensive force that caused the death of Norgard.



www.naplesnews.com






Yet another "Wrong house!":









Shooting suspect killed after confrontation with South Side homeowner


A shooting suspect in his 20s is dead after a confrontation with a man who he tried to shoot on the South Side, San Antonio police say.




www.ksat.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Suspect critical after being shot by Fairfield County homeowner


FAIRFIELD COUNTY, Ohio (WCMH) — A homeowner in Violet Township shot at a suspect who attacked her, hitting him at least three times, according to Fairfield County Sheriff’s Office. It h…




www.nbc4i.com













Bouncer shoots man after incident at downtown bar


A Three Pigs pub bouncer shot Zackary Klingensmith about 3 a.m. Saturday when Klingensmith allegedly pointed a sidearm at the bouncer, police said.



www.jconline.com













Elmira Police Investigating Home Invasion Robbery, Shooting


ELMIRA, NY (WENY) -- Elmira police say two people were shot during a home invasion robbery Friday night at a home on Elmira's south side.




www.weny.com









__





Police: Evans City resident shoots intruder


Suspect airlifted to Pgh hospital; condition unknown An Evans City resident, being held at gunpoint, retrieved his own gun and shot an intruder Saturday night, according to police. The alleged intrude...




www.butlereagle.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Suspect Shot by Female Homeowner after Violent Attacks in Fairfield County - Scioto Post


Fairfield – A woman shot a man who attacked her and another male homeowner after crashing his car in the area of their home. According to the Fairfield County sheriff’s office on October 29, 2021 deputies were dispatched to 12000 block of Pickerington road on a report of a non-injury...



www.sciotopost.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

More perfed perps.









Resident Fatally Shoots Man During Attempted Break-in: Police


One man was fatally shot when he attempted to break into a home in Saginaw last week, police say.




www.nbcdfw.com













Man shot after attempting to break into Foresthill home


Man shot after attempting to break into Foresthill home




goldcountrymedia.com













OSBI: Homeowner shoots, kills intruder during home invasion in Pushmataha County


Officials say 25-year-old Shawn Blake Watts arrived at a residence on N. 4327 Lane, entered the home and assaulted the homeowner.




www.koco.com







https://www.usnews.com/news/best-states/north-dakota/articles/2021-11-01/sheriff-intruder-fatally-shot-at-residence-near-williston


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Armed robbery suspect gets in shootout with Southfield homeowner after demanding money


The victim arrived home early Thursday morning when he was approached by an unknown male wearing a ski mask and armed with a handgun.




www.fox2detroit.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Another_ Forever Box _owner.



https://www.pressrepublican.com/news/local_news/intruder-dead-in-home-invasion/article_2a87089b-0dcf-5781-b17f-730462f51f13.html


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Latin Rapper Kerr Yen Shoots at Thief Who Robbed Him at Gunpoint


Reggaeton artist Kerr Yen was recently robbed at gunpoint outside of a Miami recording studio before shooting at the thieves as they got away with ...




www.vladtv.com














3 people shot in Applebee’s parking lot in Memphis


The shooting happened at 3895 Hacks Cross Road.




www.kfvs12.com














Suspects charged after pawn shop owner shot during robbery attempt in Mount Pleasant


Officials say an off-duty officer fired a shot at robbery suspects who were fleeing after a pawn store owner was shot in Mount Pleasant Thursday.




www.wbtv.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Another "Yer Messin With The Wrong Person" award-winner.









Elderly retired firefighter with concealed carry shoots Chicago robber dead: police


An elderly retired firefighter in Chicago with a concealed carry license fatally shot a robber in broad daylight




www.foxnews.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Liberty County man shot, killed after break-in, police say


LIBERTY COUNTY, Ga. (WSAV) — A man died in Liberty County after authorities say he tried to break into someone’s home. It happened just after 9 p.m. Saturday, in the Victory Manor Mobile Park…




www.wsav.com













Man attacked in Waffle House parking lot shoots attacker, police say


Orlando police are investigating a shooting that happened Saturday night on International Drive.




www.wftv.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

State Police Investigating Home Invasion in Grant Parish, Armed Suspect Shot - L'Observateur


Grant Parish – On November 10, 2021, at approximately 10:45 p.m., the Grant Parish Sheriff’s Office (GPSO) requested the Louisiana State Police Bureau of Investigations/Alexandria Field Office (LSP AFO) to investigate a home invasion near Georgetown. The home invasion resulted in the suspect...



www.lobservateur.com













Defendant not guilty in fatal shooting of neighbor


Man says he acted in self-defense




www.abqjournal.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

69-year-old woman shoots, kills home intruder in North Olmsted


The woman and her spouse said they didn't know the intruder.




www.cleveland19.com







https://www.stltoday.com/news/local/crime-and-courts/two-arrested-after-jefferson-county-homeowner-shoots-burglar-officials-say/article_afc7e85a-9083-5e34-85f5-17c6a5c396ea.html


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Off-duty Baltimore police officer shoots, kills suspect linked to at least 2 deaths


An off-duty police officer who was getting a haircut Saturday soon shot and killed a suspect believed to have been behind a weekend shooting spree in Baltimore that left two people dead.




www.foxnews.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack

More _Darwin Award_ winners:









74-Year-Old Ferndale Woman Detains 21-Year-Old Burglar at Gunpoint Until Sheriff’s Department Can Get to Her Rural Home


“While inside the home, the resident located Campbell. At that time, the resident drew her personal firearm, holding Campbell at gunpoint until deputies’ arrival.”



kymkemp.com














Intruder shot after breaking into Philadelphia home: Police


Police say an intruder was shot by someone inside a home in the Logan section of Philadelphia.




6abc.com














San Diego County resident fatally shoots intruder during home invasion


A SoCal resident grabbed a gun and opened fire on a group of suspects involved in a home-invasion robbery, fatally shooting one intruder and injuring another.




abc7.com








https://www.guampdn.com/news/i-put-a-gun-on-his-face-neighbor-stops-home-invasion/article_48ab5efa-4354-11ec-bebd-1b318355256c.html












Anderson woman shoots and kills man suspected of breaking into her home


ANDERSON, Ind. — An Anderson woman shot and killed a man suspected of breaking into her home overnight. 911 dispatchers received a call from a female homeowner in the 1300 block of E. 8th Str…




fox59.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Camp County homeowner shoots man suspected of breaking into shed


The Camp County Sheriff’s Office reported that an area homeowner shot a man suspected of attempting to steal tools from a shed.




www.kltv.com














Homeowner Shoots Man in Leg


A homeowner in the 100 block of north Entrance Ace.in Kankakee shot a man who was trying to get into his home ...




wivr1017.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Man charged after being shot during home burglary in Sedalia - ABC17NEWS


SEDALIA, Mo. (KMIZ) A Sedalia man is charged with an alleged burglary that ended in a shooting. Daniel Schnack was charged with first-degree burglary and harassment for the incident that happened Wednesday. Schnack is accused of breaking into a home in the 600 block of East 17th Street. The...




abc17news.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Another perfed perp.









Woman says she shot estranged boyfriend, according to Lawrence County deputies


LAWRENCE COUNTY, OH (WOWK)—The Lawrence County Sheriff’s Office is investigating a shooting that occurred at around 2:35 a.m. on Monday. Deputies responded to the 300 block of Township Road 1…




www.wowktv.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Anderson woman shoots and kills a man suspected of breaking into her home


An Anderson woman shoots and kills a man suspected of breaking into her home. 911 dispatchers received a call from a female homeowner in the 1300 block of E. 8th Street around 12:47 a.m. The woman told police there was a break-in at the home, and she shot the suspected burglar. By the time...




cbs4indy.com













Man Shot by Moses Lake Homeowner During Break-in Now Faces Felony Charges


A man shot by a homeowner in Moses Lake after reportedly breaking into her home in September now faces three felony charges. KPQ news partner i FIBER ONE




www.kpq.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Sheriff: Intruder fatally shot at residence near Williston


WILLISTON, N.D. - Sheriff's officials say Williams County deputies and the North Dakota Highway Patrol respond...




kfgo.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Suspected intruder shot and killed in St. Louis, police say


A 60-year-old man who lived in the home said he shot a suspect who was trying to climb through his kitchen window




www.ksdk.com













Police: Deliveryman shoots, kills armed suspect trying to rob him in Philadelphia


Two armed suspects picked the wrong deliveryman to rob Saturday in Philadelphia's Mayfair section.




6abc.com













Andrew Coffee IV found not guilty of murder, attempted murder in Indian River County SWAT raid


An Indian River County man on trial in connection with a deadly 2017 SWAT raid in Gifford was found not guilty of five of the six charges Friday.




www.wptv.com













Employee reportedly shoots suspects in armed robbery at cannabis store in Spanaway


SPANAWAY, Wash. - Two teens were shot Thursday night during an alleged armed robbery at a cannabis store in Spanaway. The Pierce County Sheriff's Office says a store employee called 911 around 9:30 p. m. to say that their business, Blessings Cannabis, had been robbed by four or five males with...




komonews.com





And from _The Way It Should Be _Department:









No charges in deadly shooting in Casselton; case of self defense prosecutors decide


FARGO, N.D. (KFGO) - The Cass County State's Attorney's Office has decided not to file criminal charges agains...




kfgo.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Court notes: Prosecutors drop charges against man accused of shooting at vehicle


Officials say they are unable to find a key witness in the case, and that the man may have a self-defense claim.



www.ocala.com













Police: Man shot inside Virginia grocery store


Police say a man who was shot inside a Virginia grocery store was taken to a hospital with serious injuries.




www.wtvr.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Hit-and-run driver shot, killed in confrontation after Orange City crash, police say


A woman, who police say is responsible for a hit-and-run crash, was shot and killed in a confrontation on the road in Orange City, according to a news release.




www.clickorlando.com




`


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Sheriff: Illinois Valley break-in, assault suspect held at gunpoint by neighbors


Deputies received reports of an assault and shots fired in the 700-block of Caves Highway just after midnight. Upon arrival, the deputies found 31-year-old Justin Thurman being held at gunpoint by several neighbors.




www.kdrv.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

From the _Was It Worth It?_ department:



https://www.kctv5.com/police-homeowner-in-springfield-shoots-kills-man/article_a3fdea46-a76d-5245-ae9a-3c98184e86bc.html


----------



## Back Pack Hack

https://www.tri-cityherald.com/news/local/crime/article256141987.html











Homeowner holds alleged burglar at gunpoint


When the owner arrived to his Sebring Road home Tuesday, he found the front door ajar.



www.thedailyreporter.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Video Released Of Chad Read Homicide, Shooter's Attorney Says It Was Self-Defense


The graphic video shows the altercation between Read and Kyle Carruth.




radio.kttz.org







https://trib.com/news/state-and-regional/crime-and-courts/casper-man-shoots-person-trying-to-forcefully-enter-a-home-police-say/article_b221e8f8-ea10-51e8-9464-bfdd77bc7f3e.html


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Philadelphia Police: Homeowner Shoots Intruder Inside Holmesburg Home


Police say they arrived to find a 31-year-old suspect shot in the face in the basement.




philadelphia.cbslocal.com













Neighbors react to shooting of estranged husband in Bedford County


According to the Bedford County Sheriff’s Office, the homeowner of this house called police to report her estranged husband had attempted to attack her with a knife.




www.wdbj7.com













CBS Chicago - Breaking News, First Alert Weather, Exclusive Investigations & Community Journalism


Latest breaking news from CBS2 WBBM-TV Chicago.




chicago.cbslocal.com







https://www.wsmv.com/news/shooter-claims-self-defense-in-apartment-shooting/article_325d0cb4-5111-11ec-87d0-c73830d9ee15.html


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Estranged husband shot multiple times, killed after an attempted attack on wife


According to statements made to investigators, the male had forced his way into the home after the female opened the door and he attempted to attack her armed with a knife.




www.nbc12.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Homeowner shoots, wounds alleged intruder in Baxter – Newstalk KZRG


An alleged intrude is in custody after a homeowner in southeast Kansas says he was forced to shoot him after he broke into his home Monday night. Read the full




newstalkkzrg.com













Man dies in domestic shooting incident; girlfriend says it was self-defense - Mississippi's Best Community Newspaper


WILDSVILLE, La. — A woman reportedly shot and killed her boyfriend during domestic dispute Sunday evening Concordia Parish and says it was self-defense. Brandy Spears, the public affairs director with Concordia Parish Sheriff’s Office said deputies responded to the incident at 277 Luttrell Road...



www.natchezdemocrat.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

A man who was shot in South Milwaukee is facing felony charges. Police say the shooter acted in self-defense.


Theoplis McClain, a Milwaukee resident, was charged by the Milwaukee County District Attorney’s Office with three counts of felony bail jumping.



www.jsonline.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Cops: Uber driver’s fatal shooting near Union City nightclub appears to be self-defense


No charges have been filed after an Uber driver was fatally shot by a security guard in late November after dropping off a woman at a Union City business, police said.




www.ajc.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Atlanta home invasion suspect shot while attacking disabled resident


HOMEOWNER FIGHTS BACK: An Atlanta man shot a knife-wielding suspect who broke into his home and tried to attack a person in a wheelchair, police say.




www.fox5atlanta.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

https://www.macon.com/news/nation-world/national/article256318597.html


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Police: No criminal charges filed in fatal shooting at Eugene apartment complex


The Eugene Police Dept. has released new information on Monday's fatal shooting at a South Eugene apartment complex. According to police, sometime after 10 p. m. on October 17, Skyler Weisberg, 28, left his home in Tillamook County and traveled to Eugene. While en route, Weisberg was pulled over...




kval.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

https://tulsaworld.com/news/local/crime-and-courts/jury-upholds-tulsa-mans-self-defense-claim-in-fatal-road-rage-shooting/article_d7e31b38-56b6-11ec-8005-87d34a9774a5.html


----------



## Back Pack Hack

APD: Recent shooting done in self-defense


Man attacked with object, police say




www.abqjournal.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

https://www.nola.com/news/crime_police/article_32910464-586f-11ec-8a96-37b4d475071a.html











UPDATE: 2 intruders shot and wounded during Lafayette home burglary; third suspect arrested


UPDATE: 12/8/2021 8:39 p.m. Lafayette, La. – Two intruders were shot and wounded during a home burglary Wednesday afternoon in Lafayette. It happened around 12 noon in the 200 block of Wilkie Stree…




www.klfy.com


----------



## The Tourist

...firearm pointed safely...Let's see if we hear about this on the nightly news...

I doubt *you will hear anything positive* or showing a proper citizen acted as taught. I'll bet +90 percent of the people on this forum carry "something" they learned about properly and never showed the item out of bragging.

My present "pocket items" are just *smaller* stiletto folders with the edges carefully polished. You do not need a warrior's axe or a belt-fed Gattling device to get home safely. After all, if you hear a drunken braggart start his spittled-lips you're either guaranteed a ridiculous story or just a lot of vomit...


----------



## Back Pack Hack

The Tourist said:


> ...firearm pointed safely...Let's see if we hear about this on the nightly news...
> 
> I doubt *you will hear anything positive* or showing a proper citizen acted as taught. ..........


Of course we won't. It doesn't fit their narrative.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Video shows 14-year-old open fire on robbery suspect in family's Philly pizza shop


The video shows the teenager, who is the son of the pizza shop owner, pull out a gun and open fire on the robbery suspect.




6abc.com













'I have the right to protect myself:' Washington man shoots, kills suspected home burglar


A man in Spanaway, Washington shot and killed one of two men he said were trying to break into his home early Thursday.




www.q13fox.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

https://fredericksburg.com/news/local/crime-and-courts/police-intended-victim-foils-robbery-by-pulling-gun-firing-at-suspect-in-spotsylvania/article_10de8b8f-1276-5d60-bb4e-178e0a112845.html


----------



## Back Pack Hack

'In the interest of justice': Murder case dismissed against Corpus Christi man during trial


Jared Naranjo was arrested last year in a 2020 fatal shooting. He was on trial when the charges were thrown out.



www.caller.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Person inside NE Portland apartment shoots and kills armed man trying to force his way inside


Police said the victim, Omar Greely, was shot and killed by a person inside the apartment after he tried to force his way inside the apartment and fired a shot.




www.kgw.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Burglar met with gunfire after breaking into south Augusta home


According to the Richmond County Sheriff’s Office, a Hephzibah home owner confronted an intruder after a break-in over the weekend.




www.wrdw.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

‘I shot him’: How 49-year-old Augusta mom greeted burglar


We’re learning more today about how a south Augusta resident greeted an intruder with gunshots over the weekend — sending him scurrying.




www.wrdw.com













Woman shoots and kills man during attempted robbery in Mission Bend, deputies say


According to investigators, the woman was approached by three men who attempted to rob her in her driveway. That's when she fired her pistol.




abc13.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

__





Sheriff: Off-duty UC Berkeley officer fatally shoots armed robber at San Pablo restaurant






www.msn.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Man fights back, fatally shoots would-be robber near USC, police say


Police say a man confronted at gunpoint by three robbers near USC fought back, shooting and killing one of them early Saturday.




www.latimes.com













Store employee shoots, kills 17-year-old robbery suspect on Battleground Avenue in Greensboro, police say


GREENSBORO, N.C. (WGHP) — A store employee shot at a suspect during the course of a robbery, police say. At 7:47 p.m. Monday night, officers were called to the Tobacco & Vape at 3912 Batt…




myfox8.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Virginia burglary suspect held at gunpoint by would-be victim until police arrived


A Virginia burglary suspect armed with a knife was arrested Sunday after an armed resident held the intruder at gunpoint until authorities could arrive.




www.foxnews.com













Police decide not to charge anyone after 48-year-old man shot to death in east Charlotte


The shooting happened Dec. 2 on Lawyers Road where 48-year-old Detreye Kenjuan Walker was pronounced dead.




www.wbtv.com





And from the_ A Restraining Order Is Just A Piece Of Paper_ department:









Woman shoots ex-boyfriend after he breaks into her apartment, police say


The man who was shot late Tuesday night will likely face charges after police say he used a concrete paver to bust through a back door.




abc13.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Shooting suspect killed after confrontation with South Side homeowner


A shooting suspect in his 20s is dead after a confrontation with a man who he tried to shoot on the South Side, San Antonio police say.




www.ksat.com


----------



## BamaDOC

@Back Pack Hack . Here is one I found you'd like...






In Philly, a trio of men tried robbing a CVS, after that failed, they attempted to rob a pizza joint down the street. An employee tried to stop the robber who started to strangle her.
The Employee's 14 year old son - shot the robber in the face.... His friends left him... and he was caught by the police....


----------



## BamaDOC

wouldn't show my youtube link, so here's a news story link.









Son Of Pizza Shop Employee Shoots Would-Be Robber In Face In Spring Garden, Police Say


Police also believe the suspect and two others robbed a pharmacy two blocks away before the shooting.




philadelphia.cbslocal.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

BamaDOC said:


> @Back Pack Hack . Here is one I found you'd like...
> ........


Post 629.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Never bring a dog to a gunfight.









Sheriff: 2 Rottweilers used jogger ‘like a chew toy’ in St. Charles attack before a CCL holder had dad bring him his gun. He fatally shot 1 dog. The 2nd was later euthanized.


A man with a gun used it to shoot one of two Rottweilers that was attacking a jogger in St. Charles this week. The second dog was later euthanized.




www.chicagotribune.com














Man charged with assault on a female in Greenville home invasion


Police said a man who was shot in Greenville, after breaking into an apartment, turned himself into the Pitt County Detention Center Wednesday. Mitchell Bradley Cobb, 22, went to a Speedway gas station in Greenville after being shot multiple times. Related:Pregnant woman, man assaulted during...




wcti12.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Robbery trio convicted in 2016 self-defense fatal shooting of accomplice sentenced to prison


Prosecutor Brandon White described a fatal March 1, 2016 robbery incident in St. Lucie County as a case “where the good guy kills the bad guy”



www.tcpalm.com













Police: Teenager shot in Lawrence while attempting to rob pawnshop employee


A teenager was shot in Lawrence on Tuesday afternoon while he attempted to rob an employee of a pawnshop, according to the Lawrence Police Department.



www.indystar.com













Lakeland homeowner commended by Polk County sheriff for shooting accused intruder


Detectives with the Polk County Sheriff’s Office responded to the shooting of a man who they said broke into a Lakeland home Tuesday afternoon.




www.clickorlando.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

District attorney: Dec. 11 shooting that killed man in Jacksonville home justified under self-defense law


JACKSONVILLE, N.C. (WNCT) — District Attorney Ernie Lee said a shooting in Jacksonville that happened on Dec. 11, which killed a man, was justified under the self-defense law in North Carolin…




www.wnct.com


----------



## BamaDOC

Back Pack Hack said:


> Post 629.


oops missed that one...!

still it was a great story.. kid saving his mom!


----------



## Back Pack Hack

BamaDOC said:


> oops missed that one...!
> 
> still it was a great story.. kid saving his mom!


Of course, it will be perverted into a story about an irresponsible parent leaving a firearm within reach of a minor.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

https://www.thenewstribune.com/news/local/crime/article256686072.html


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Homeowner cooperating with HPD after killing intruder


When an intruder, a 31-year-old woman, tried to get in the door, the homeowner fired multiple times, police say.




abc13.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Elmira Police Investigating Home Invasion Robbery, Shooting


ELMIRA, NY (WENY) -- Elmira police say two people were shot during a home invasion robbery Friday night at a home on Elmira's south side.




www.weny.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Man shoots, kills girlfriend’s ex-boyfriend after forced entry into California home


It was the second time police had been called to the residence. The first time was for an assault with a deadly weapon.




www.mercurynews.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Three teens charged in St. Louis Park, Edina carjackings


In both incidents, defendants allegedly used threats and violence to attempt theft of victims' vehicles, leading to the severe injury of several.




www.kare11.com













Woman May Have Killed Boyfriend in Self-Defense, Police Say


A woman shot and killed her boyfriend inside a Philadelphia home in what police say may have been an incident of self-defense.




www.nbcphiladelphia.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Suspect critical after being shot by Fairfield County homeowner


FAIRFIELD COUNTY, Ohio (WCMH) — A homeowner in Violet Township shot at a suspect who attacked her, hitting him at least three times, according to Fairfield County Sheriff’s Office. It h…




www.nbc4i.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Deputies believe South Valley homicide was self-defense


Deputies are investigating a Saturday morning shooting as a case of self-defense in Southwest Albuquerque. Jayme Fuller, a Bernalillo County Sheriff’s Office spokeswoman, said Tuesday that deputies interviewed the shooter and no charges have been filed. The incident left 36-year-old Adam Garcia...




www.abqjournal.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Never bring a wanker to a gunfight.









Naked intruder shot to death after assaulting elderly couple in their home, police say


"It's a very unfortunate incident for a married couple in their late 70s just trying to enjoy their day," police said.



www.eveningsun.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Syracuse South Side shooting during attempted robbery ruled self-defense, DA says


Quentin Harrison Jr, 26, was shot while attempting to rob a group of three armed individuals in April this year, according to Onondaga District Attorney William Fitzpatrick.




www.syracuse.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Homeowner shoots, critically wounds suspected intruder in Polk County, deputies say


Authorities say a Polk County homeowner opened fire on a man who allegedly broke into his home on Wednesday afternoon.




www.wfla.com













State Sen. Kimberly Lightford’s husband exchanged gunfire with at least one suspect during carjacking earlier this week, police say


State Sen. Kimberly Lightford’s husband had a gun and exchanged shots with at least one of the suspects when the couple was carjacked earlier this week in suburban Broadview, authorities disclosed.




www.chicagotribune.com





And from the _Damned Straight Department_:









Jury Acquits Man In Shooting Outside Of Long John Silvers


A man who was accused of shooting and killing a man in a fast food parking lot was acquitted by a jury.




pittsburgh.cbslocal.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Update:









Illinois Senate majority leader says husband fired shots after they were carjacked


Sen. Kimberly Lightford and her husband, Eric McKennie, were robbed of a Mercedes SUV on Tuesday night in Broadview.




chicago.suntimes.com





Quote from the article:



> Lightford said her husband is a concealed-carry permit holder. He fired at the carjackers, she said.


Now, go to this link: 



https://gvpaction.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/11/GPAC_ReportCard_Pamphlet_11.14.21-FINAL.pdf



and scroll down to page 7. Hmm... who's name do you see there in the 5th line? She voted for HB562, HB1092, HB3582 and HB2400 ......... all strict gun-control bills.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Jury acquits Everett man in deadly shooting at Everett party | HeraldNet.com


Ryan Leenders, 36, testified he acted in self-defense when he shot to death William Harper, 28, in 2020.




www.heraldnet.com













Family Dollar employee shoots man trying to rob his store


A man trying to rob a Family Dollar in Winston-Salem was stopped by one of the store's employees.




www.wral.com













Homeowner Shoots, Kills Neighbor Who Forced Way In, Grand Prairie Police Say


Police said it happened in the 2800 block of North Highway 360 around 1:30 p.m. Thursday.




dfw.cbslocal.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Police: Neighbor dispute leads to deadly self-defense shooting in Carson City


A neighbor dispute lead to a deadly self-defense shooting in Carson City on Christmas Eve, according to the sheriff's office. The Carson City Sheriff's Office responded to a shooting just before 3 p. m. on Dec. 24 at an apartment on the 20 block of College Parkway. When police arrived, the found...




mynews4.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Homicide investigation underway in Cupertino after homeowner fatally shoots trespasser


Homicide detectives are investigating a Cupertino shooting that took the life of a man described as a trespasser early Saturday, a Santa Clara County sheriff's spokesman said.




www.ktvu.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Man shot after attempting to break into Foresthill home


Man shot after attempting to break into Foresthill home




goldcountrymedia.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

POLICE BEAT: Pulaski County deputies investigate home-invasion call


Pulaski County sheriff's deputies responded to a report of a home invasion early Sunday on Sheraton Oaks Drive, Lt. Cody Burk said.




www.arkansasonline.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Man killed in Halifax county in potential domestic incident


The woman who owns the home is believed to be the one who shot the man.




www.wdbj7.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Boy, 16, dead after robbery, shooting at Tampa’s Takomah Trail Park


Tampa police said the teen was part of a group that was trying to rob a 32-year-old man. The man was shot but fired a gun in return.




www.tampabay.com













Off-duty Chicago officer shoots man amid exchange of gunfire


CHICAGO (AP) — An off-duty Chicago police officer shot and critically wounded a man...




www.fairfieldcitizenonline.com













Westminster man found not guilty in death of roommate


A jury found Ikhide Ikhigbonoaremen not guilty in this month in the 2020 shooting.




www.9news.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

From the _Making *REALLY* Bad Choices_ desk:



https://www.usnews.com/news/best-states/montana/articles/2021-12-29/man-shot-injured-tried-to-break-into-police-officers-home


----------



## Back Pack Hack

FedEx Driver Shot And Robbed, Returns Fire With His Own Weapon — Suspect Dead


An unnamed Philadelphia FedEx driver had just dropped off a package at a home in Northeast Philadelphia when things took a terrifying turn.




taphaps.com













2021 National Firearms Survey


This report summarizes the findings of a national survey of firearms ownership and use conducted between February 17th and March 23rd, 2021 by the professional



papers.ssrn.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Shelby Co. Sheriff investigating after apparent burglar shot


MEMPHIS, Tenn. — A Cordova man fired a single shot at someone he said was trying to break into his home during the early morning hours on Saturday. UPDATE: Shelby County Sheriff announced via Twitt…




www.wreg.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

More _Room Temperature Award _winners:









Salem home intruder shot to death by resident


A suspected home intruder was shot to death by a resident in a Salem home Sunday night, the Marion County Sheriff’s Office said.




www.koin.com













Concealed-carry holder fatally shoots would-be robber in Burnside


The 77-year-old man was in an open garage when a vehicle pulled up in the alley and an armed male exited and demanded his belongings, Chicago police said.




chicago.suntimes.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

https://www.poteaudailynews.com/news/man-shot-sunday-night-in-bokoshe-in-potential-self-defense/article_e04917fc-6cda-11ec-b7a1-c7557b0da8b1.html


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Never bring bear spray to a gunfight.





__





archive.ph






archive.is


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Legally Armed Lyft Driver Shoots 2 Men During Carjacking In West Philadelphia, Police Say


A 38-year-old Lyft driver shot two men during a carjacking in West Philadelphia, police say.




philadelphia.cbslocal.com













Oregon grandfather shoots, kills home intruder with grandchildren in the house


Oregon grandfather shoots, kills alleged home intruder




www.foxnews.com













Man shoots at suspect who was attempting to steal vehicle, police say


The suspect was taken to a local hospital and authorities do not believe their injuries are life-threatening.




www.kens5.com





And... from the _You Ain't Gonna Like What Your Fortune Cookie Says _Department:









Man killed during robbery attempt at area restaurant, York City police say


The man immediately died at the scene at about 6:50 p.m. Tuesday.



www.ydr.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Defending Armed Self-Defense


It's easy for many people to see the harm that guns are involved in every day in America, but much harder for them to see the harm that gun prohibition causes.




reason.com













Truck driver shoots and kills robber in self-defense, Hillsborough deputies say


Detectives say the driver's truck had broken down when he was approached by the other man.




www.wtsp.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

More fake news from the gun-free utopia that is Chicago:









Shoe sale leads to shootout between concealed carry holder, seller in Humboldt Park


A concealed carry holder shot back at an 18-year-old man who shot him in the shoulder during a sale meet-up in Humboldt Park, police said.




www.fox32chicago.com













#51: Concealed carry holder kills catalytic converter thief who opened fire on him in West Lakeview: source


A concealed carry holder shot and killed a suspected catalytic converter thief who opened fire on him in the 2900 block of North Wolcott, according to Chicago police and a source.




cwbchicago.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Appleton Police say fatal shooting was in self-defense


The department has determined that the shooting of Jonathan Tolley, 38, was in self-defense.




www.wbay.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

https://www.yaktrinews.com/yakima-man-says-he-was-defending-his-family-during-walmart-shooting/


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Two shooters, no charges: Fatal encounter at Pilot near I-75 may have been self-defense


In the death of Zion Willis, prosecutors said they don't know who fired the fatal shot and the two shooters would have a valid claim of self-defense.



www.ocala.com


----------



## BamaDOC

Redlion
hope you like this one
Lyft driver gets carjacked.. hits both the carjackers...


----------



## BamaDOC

oops sorry meant @Back Pack Hack


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Good Guy with a Gun


https://goldcountrymedia.com/news/202649/man-shot-after-attempting-to-break-into-foresthill-home/




www.prepperforums.net


----------



## BamaDOC

haha.. should have known you would have already seen that! 
nice job @Back Pack Hack


----------



## Back Pack Hack

How _dare_ someone protect themselves........ with a gun.......... in Chicago!









Robber and clerk exchanged gunfire during River North store hold-up, police say


A store employee exchanged gunfire with another man during an armed robbery on Sunday afternoon in River North, police said.




cwbchicago.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Jackson police investigating gunfight over video game system


A man is in critical condition at the hospital after trying to sell a video game system in Jackson.




www.wilx.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

https://tulsaworld.com/news/state-and-regional/resident-fatally-shoots-home-invader-who-had-driven-through-restaurant-into-house-osbi-says/article_e9a20b20-730f-11ec-815d-575430c84b6d.html?repost=true











Driver shoots armed teenage carjacking suspect in Fairmount; 1 of 3 carjacking incidents overnight


The driver told Action News: "I saw the gun and I thought he was going to shoot me and take the car, so I retaliated as fast as I could. And just to see another day, I had to shoot the guy."




6abc.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Police: Deliveryman shoots, kills armed suspect trying to rob him in Philadelphia


Two armed suspects picked the wrong deliveryman to rob Saturday in Philadelphia's Mayfair section.




6abc.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

https://www.star-telegram.com/news/local/arlington/article257212872.html


----------



## Back Pack Hack

https://greensboro.com/news/local/crime-and-courts/jury-finds-greensboro-man-not-guilty-in-2018-shooting-death/article_e259cdec-7311-11ec-8b42-03c2647b980c.html


----------



## Back Pack Hack

LANSING POLICE: Man shoots attempted burglar


Lansing Police are investigating a shooting that took place on the 3000 block of S. Washington Ave. at approximately 1:00 p.m. this afternoon.




www.wlns.com







https://www.stltoday.com/news/local/crime-and-courts/man-was-justified-in-killing-woman-in-st-louis-county-home-invasion-authorities-say/article_a0366c20-44d6-55ec-8366-552768d99ba7.html


----------



## Back Pack Hack

https://www.argus-press.com/news/state_news/article_754a1505-4d4f-598e-8636-aa493dee18a7.html











Carjacking Victim Shoots Teen Suspect In West Mount Airy Gun Battle, Philadelphia Police Say


The gunbattle happened on the 6500 block of Cherokee Street.




philadelphia.cbslocal.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Police: Man Shot At Ceres Home By Resident Was Armed And Trying To Get In


Authorities say the person that was found shot at a Ceres home early Thursday morning was an armed intruder.




sacramento.cbslocal.com













'I defended myself using my firearm': Man describes fatal shooting in Shrewsbury Township


The man, 51, of Codorus Township, on Wednesday outlined what happened in a petition for an emergency protection-from-abuse order.



www.ydr.com













Prosecutors: Green Bay gas station shooting was self-defense


GREEN BAY (WLUK) -- A fatal shooting at a Green Bay gas station was self-defense, prosecutors have ruled. Dominique Marie Wilson, 34, was killed in the Nov. 14 shooting at the Marathon gas station on E. Walnut Street and S. Monroe Avenue. In a news release Friday, the Brown County district...




fox11online.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Homeowner holds alleged burglar at gunpoint


When the owner arrived to his Sebring Road home Tuesday, he found the front door ajar.



www.thedailyreporter.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Man shot, killed by security guard in Montgomery County, sheriff's office says


The Montgomery County Sheriff's Office says the guard called 911 saying he used deadly force out of self defense.




www.khou.com













Asian Best owner will not be charged in 'justifiable homicide' that closed his store


The owner of the now-closed Asian Best Chinese and Thai Cuisine Restaurant will not be charged in a shooting as the DA ruled it a justifiable homicide



www.ydr.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Sanilac County man shoots home invasion suspect, police say


The victim was stabbed but managed to shoot his attacker, who is awaiting arraignment.




www.mlive.com





And more 'gun violence' in Detroit:









Worker stabbed, fatally shoots attacker at Prime + Proper in downtown Detroit


Detroit police said there was an altercation between the employee at Prime and Proper restaurant and the person who ultimately stabbed him about 12:10 a.m. Sunday.




www.fox2detroit.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Victim fatally shoots suspect during attempted car theft in Southwest Philadelphia


Philadelphia police are investigating a car theft that ended with a suspect being fatally shot.




6abc.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

https://www.wdef.com/police-believe-fatal-shooting-was-self-defense/




Update from post 692:



https://news.yahoo.com/doordash-driver-describes-chaos-self-032409092.html


----------



## Back Pack Hack

https://www.sanluisobispo.com/news/local/crime/article257505314.html


----------



## Back Pack Hack

I can just hear his mommy telling the reporters, "Every time my precious innocent child goes out and commits an armed robbery, he shouldn't have to worry about getting shot..."









Ill. store clerk shoots, kills suspect during armed robbery


Police say three robbery suspects threatened store employees and demanded merchandise. One of them had a gun.




www.wifr.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Man arrested after armed burglary, shooting in Draper | Gephardt Daily


A suspect is in custody and a woman is recovering from a gunshot wound after an attempted burglary and a shootout at a Draper residence Wednesday night.




gephardtdaily.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

https://www.tribdem.com/news/local_news/bedford-da-charges-against-local-man-dropped-in-shooting-during-2020-black-lives-matter-march/article_ba9b2bf8-7a4a-11ec-b397-cf5135d98b98.html


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Back to the utopia called Philadelphia where laws totally, 100% surely prevent crime.









Police: Southwest Philly homeowner fatally shot a man trying to steal his car or parts from it


Police say a homeowner fatally shot a thief who was tampering with his car in the 5800 block of Cobbs Creek Parkway Tuesday morning.




www.inquirer.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Kansas City police investigating deadly shooting near 80th and Euclid Ave


Kansas City Police Department is investigating a homicide near E. 80th Street and Euclid Avenue.




fox4kc.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Homeowner shoots, wounds alleged intruder in Baxter – Newstalk KZRG


An alleged intrude is in custody after a homeowner in southeast Kansas says he was forced to shoot him after he broke into his home Monday night. Read the full




newstalkkzrg.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Shooter in 'road rage' homicide called 911 and said he shot in self-defense


Eric Duke, 47, was killed in the shooting, Colerain police said Monday.



www.cincinnati.com













Reno police: Intruder killed in self defense


It happened Saturday night near Idlewild Park. The homeowner is cooperating




www.kolotv.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

https://journaltimes.com/news/local/crime-and-courts/kenosha-man-allegedly-broke-into-racine-home-claimed-to-be-a-cop-started-screaming-then/article_220c15d1-4176-5074-b311-d92212176ed8.html


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Never bring a shovel to a gunfight









Man claims self-defense after shooting break-in suspect


“He’s got a gun- he threatened to shoot me in the face because my dog bit him!” An Evansville family is still shaken after they say a man tried to break into their apartment over …




www.tristatehomepage.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

No charges in club shooting because of self-defense law


A security guard who shot and killed a customer during a brawl at a Battle Creek club on Thanksgiving will not face criminal charges.




www.woodtv.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

https://www.2news.com/news/reno-police-say-intruder-shot-in-self-defense-on-idlewild-drive/article_f157c034-7c75-11ec-95b1-4bdd2d3a972b.html


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Woman shoots, kills man in self-defense after he breaks into house, sheriff’s office says


The sheriff's office said that the woman knew the man, but would not elaborate on their relationship.




www.fox13memphis.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

__





archive.ph






archive.is


----------



## Back Pack Hack

He ain't got a leg to stand on.









Woman shoots ex in both legs after alleged assault; He gets arrested


VILLE PLATTE, La (KLFY) — A Ville Platte man was arrested on multiple charges relating to an altercation he had with his ex-girlfriend, who shot him after he allegedly broke a restraining ord…




www.klfy.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

I just wanna know if it still arrived on time, or whether it was free.









Pizza delivery driver shoots armed carjacker in Kensington, police say


Police say a pizza delivery driver turned the tables on an armed carjacker and shot him multiple times Thursday night in Kensington.




www.fox29.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Cleveland court bailiff shoots, kills man during eviction


A Cleveland Municipal Court bailiff shot and killed a man during an eviction Thursday afternoon, the city said.




www.wowktv.com













San Bruno jewelry store owner fights back, stops would-be robbers


A jewelry store owner who fought back is talking to KRON4 after he kept would-be robbers from taking his livelihood.




www.kron4.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Man cleared in Alabama shooting of NFL player's brother


After two days of deliberations, a Jefferson County jury decided Darrius Frazier fired in self-defense when he killed 27-year-old Gjamal Antonio Rodriguez and wounded Rodriguez's girlfriend, Dedria Johnson, more than two years ago, al. com reported. Rodriguez was the brother of NFL lineman Mario...




newschannel9.com







https://wacotrib.com/news/local/crime-and-courts/waco-pd-bystander-shoots-man-who-attacked-woman-with-knife/article_98aa5ff8-8122-11ec-904c-b744fa10bdd9.html


----------



## Back Pack Hack

A new member of the _Wrong House Club_.









Police: Armed intruder shot by homeowner in exchange of gunfire


The homeowner shot the suspect in an exchange of gunfire in Rainier, Ore. The suspect is expected to survive and no one else was hurt.




www.kgw.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

https://www.joplinglobe.com/news/crime_and_courts/charges-filed-in-weekend-self-defense-shooting/article_08f93040-82f9-11ec-bb8b-0fc3006727be.html











Caught on camera: Gas station owner pulls gun on would-be thief


The suspect was later arrested. Authorities say he’s accused in at least two other robberies in another county.




www.wpta21.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

CCL holder fatally shoots man in the Chicago Lawn neighborhood


Authorities said that an argument this morning led to guns being drawn and a CCL holder firing his weapon in defense.




www.chicagojournal.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Upstate resident shoots and kills intruder during burglary


The Cherokee County Sheriff’s Office is investigating an overnight burglary that left one person dead.




www.wspa.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Here's one for the "You don't need a gun... just file a restraining order" crowd:



https://tulsaworld.com/news/local/man-fatally-shot-at-midtown-apartment-after-confronting-his-ex-who-had-filed-protective-order/article_3a204e5c-8500-11ec-b9a9-439cf5b350ef.html


----------



## Back Pack Hack

It's a sad commentary for this country when one has to prove their innocence when it comes to defending themself when using a firearm.









He killed a man at 15. A York County jury found him not guilty of murder at his 2nd trial.


Jacquez Brown, now 26, of York, testified that he acted in self-defense when he shot and killed Anthony “Tony” Wasilewski on July 20, 2011.



www.ydr.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Compton Homeowner Shoots Man Attempting to Rob Him at Knifepoint


A man was fatally shot Tuesday as he was allegedly attempting to rob someone at knifepoint in Compton, the second fatal shooting in as many days in that city.




www.nbclosangeles.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

OSBI: Homeowner shoots, kills man inside home


Agents with the Oklahoma State Bureau of Investigation are looking into the death of a Hugo man.




kfor.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Watch a Dramatic Use of a Gun in Self-Defense That Didn’t Make News


If a defensive use of a firearm goes unreported in the media and nobody hears about it, does it really count? I’m happy to report that the answer is a resounding “yes,” and I have evidence to prove it. A man who was patrolling his employer’s property to protect it from thieves, confronted by an...




www.heritage.org


----------



## Back Pack Hack

'I have the right to protect myself:' Washington man shoots, kills suspected home burglar


A man in Spanaway, Washington shot and killed one of two men he said were trying to break into his home early Thursday.




www.q13fox.com





Of course, there are those who will say it's morally superior to let the burglars do what they want.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Cops: Snellville man fatally shot while trying to assault another man


The investigation later revealed the incident began when Nowlin, armed with a weapon, approached another 22-year-old man who was sitting in a car in the parking lot of a residential neighborhood.




www.ajc.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Update to post 734:









No charges in deadly shooting near Gwinnett County golf course


The Gwinnett County Police Department said a 22-year-old shot another during an altercation near Country Club of Gwinnett on Saturday night.




www.fox5atlanta.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

More 'gun violence' from the Windy City.









Concealed carry holder shoots man who is armed with a knife in Rogers Park, police say


A concealed carry holder who was investigating a domestic disturbance at his neighbor's home shot a 19-year-old man who was armed with a knife on Tuesday evening, police said.




cwbchicago.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Police: Robbery victim shoots 17-year-old in self-defense, 4 teens charged


A 16-year-old and two 17-year-olds have been charged as adults due to the severity of the crime, police said. In addition, a 15-year-old was charged as a juvenile.




www.wusa9.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Security Guard Shoots Armed Man During Argument At Gas Station


A security guard shot a man in the shoulder during an argument early Thursday morning on the South Side.




chicago.cbslocal.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Police: Teenager shot in Lawrence while attempting to rob pawnshop employee


A teenager was shot in Lawrence on Tuesday afternoon while he attempted to rob an employee of a pawnshop, according to the Lawrence Police Department.



www.indystar.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

BPD: 41-year-old man shot after throwing bottles of beer, pointing pellet gun at man


BAKERSFIELD, Calif. (KGET) — A 41-year-old man was shot after allegedly throwing bottles of beer and pointing a pellet gun at another man in East Bakersfield, according to the Bakersfield Police De…




www.kget.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Intruder shot and killed after breaking into West Palm Beach home


The attempted burglary happened early Saturday morning




www.wpbf.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

South Loop shooting victim is concealed carry holder who fired back at assailant during possible robbery: source


The man who was shot in the South Loop on Saturday night is a concealed carry holder who exchanged gunfire with the person who shot him, possibly during a robbery attempt, according to a law enforcement source.




cwbchicago.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

https://www.stltoday.com/news/local/crime-and-courts/charges-dismissed-against-man-in-2021-moline-acres-killing/article_0a9af583-82b8-55a2-a0fd-382f85a7327d.html


----------



## Back Pack Hack

'It’s locked and loaded': Mother, Iraq veteran pulls gun on man trying to get into car


While stuck in traffic on Interstate 10 in New Orleans, she said someone tried to get in her car.




www.wdsu.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

16-year-old dead after being shot by robbery victim in Miramar, police say


A 16-year-old was shot and killed by a man in Miramar. The man said he was a victim of a robbery by three individuals, and he shot one and the others are on the run, according to police.




www.sun-sentinel.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

The *Not *Taking of Pelham 123.









Man killed in self-defense shooting in Pelham


Pelham Police said they responded to a stabbing and a shooting at two locations.




www.wbrc.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Lakeland homeowner commended by Polk County sheriff for shooting accused intruder


Detectives with the Polk County Sheriff’s Office responded to the shooting of a man who they said broke into a Lakeland home Tuesday afternoon.




www.clickorlando.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Grand jury, prosecutors decline to bring charges against man in Somerville shooting death







www.centralmaine.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Marion man found not guilty in deadly 2016 shooting, solicitor confirms


Geno Davon Lester, 33, of Sellers was found not guilty by a jury Wednesday in a 2016 deadly shooting, Solicitor Ed Clements confirmed. Lester said that the shooting was self-defense and he used the stand your ground as his defense. He did not have to take the stand. South Carolina's stand your...




wpde.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Man shoots would-be robber in North Memphis, family says


MEMPHIS, Tenn. – Neighbors say an attempted robbery led to a shootout that sent two people to the hospital in a North Memphis neighborhood. Memphis police are saying very little about the dou…




wreg.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

'I drop an entire magazine': Neighbor shares story about saving Whatcom Co. deputies


FOX 13 News spoke to a man who helped save the lives of two Whatcom County deputies during a shooting last week.




www.q13fox.com













Man accused of breaking into neighbor's home; deputies say resident fired shot at intruder


UPDATED, 3:26 p. m. 2/17/21. Kanawha County deputies said a man has been charged after he broke into the home of a neighbor, and the resident fired a shot at the alleged intruder. Larry A. Sheets, 54, has been charged after an incident that was reported Thursday on Strawberry Road in St. Albans...




wchstv.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Never bring your birthday suit to a gunfight.









Naked intruder shot to death after assaulting elderly couple in their home, police say


"It's a very unfortunate incident for a married couple in their late 70s just trying to enjoy their day," police said.



www.eveningsun.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

https://www.winchesterstar.com/winchester_star/victims-friend-charged-in-homicide-shooter-cleared/article_e676cee1-908a-55ff-a82a-47e2dfd491fa.html











Ex-Cop Dad Of 14-Year-Old TikTok Star Shoots, Kills Stalker Armed With Shotgun, Goes Free Under Florida’s Stand Your Ground Law | The Daily Wire







www.dailywire.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

'I immediately took action': Good Samaritan shoots dog to save small child from attack in Philly


Police say the dog was mauling a small child when a man fired his gun at the animal.




6abc.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Man Shot By Homeowner After Alleged Break-In


A man was shot while allegedly trying to break into a home early Saturday morning. It happened in a southwest OKC neighborhood, as officers say the suspect was taken to a hospital. Police said the man was inside his home when he heard what sounded like someone trying to break in. He quickly...




www.news9.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Some of already knew this. The rest choose to dismiss it.









Gun crimes grab most media attention, while gun use in self-defense gets merely a fraction: experts


Reports of Americans using guns to defend themselves and thwart crimes often fly under the radar, but studies show millions of Americans use guns in self-defense each year




www.foxnews.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Suspect shot, another arrested after break-in at Deep Ellum business, police say


Based on preliminary information, officers responded to a shooting in the 3000 block of Canton Street near Exposition Park.




www.wfaa.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Salem home intruder shot to death by resident


A suspected home intruder was shot to death by a resident in a Salem home Sunday night, the Marion County Sheriff’s Office said.




www.koin.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Oklahoma City man shoots attempted burglar


According to a police report, the victim confronted the suspect and asked him to leave after hearing Williams attempting to enter his place.




kfor.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Tucson police: Person fatally shoots man who trespassed in backyard, showed a gun


Police said 51-year-old Stevan McKinney died after he was shot before 9:30 p.m. Sunday near Dodge Boulevard and Grant Road in Tucson.



www.azcentral.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

David Hogg.... call on line one. David Hogg, line one please!









Alleged gunman in Normandale Park shooting demanded protesters leave before he fired, affidavit says


Benjamin J. Smith, 43, faces nine charges, accused of second-degree murder with a firearm, four counts of attempted first-degree murder with a firearm, two counts of first-degree assault with a firearm and two counts of second-degree assault with a firearm.




www.oregonlive.com


----------



## Kauboy

Back Pack Hack said:


> David Hogg.... call on line one. David Hogg, line one please!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alleged gunman in Normandale Park shooting demanded protesters leave before he fired, affidavit says
> 
> 
> Benjamin J. Smith, 43, faces nine charges, accused of second-degree murder with a firearm, four counts of attempted first-degree murder with a firearm, two counts of first-degree assault with a firearm and two counts of second-degree assault with a firearm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.oregonlive.com


This one is weird...
The description of the scene seems to indicate an unnamed person, possibly allied with Antifa, shot a man who had opened fire on a crowd of protestors.
Do I really need to give credit to an Antifa member?
If that's the case, I guess I do...


----------



## Back Pack Hack

'It was pretty traumatic': Albuquerque family recalls home invader wanted for kidnapping women


"[I] grabbed my firearm and yelled and let them know that I was armed — that we were armed — and then he then took a shot in our home ... when I barricaded my family in a safe place and remained there until APD arrived."




www.koat.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Chicago security guard thwarts broad daylight smash-and-grab at high-end jewelry store: police


A security guard posted inside a high-end jewelry store in Chicago foiled a broad daylight smash-and-grab on Tuesday, authorities said.




www.foxnews.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

SHERIFF: La Grange shooting ruled self-defense; suspect arrested still faces charges


The Lenoir County Sheriff’s Office says they deemed the case self-defense after Julius Graham turned himself in, but he still faces charges.




www.witn.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

I-Team: Las Vegas-area burglar shot during home invasion is suspect in dozen crimes, was under surveillance


A man shot during a home invasion last week was wanted in nearly a dozen burglaries, had served prison time and was under police surveillance.




www.8newsnow.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

https://www.wtvq.com/family-friend-remembers-jordan-morgan/


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Wickliffe woman shoots boyfriend after being struck multiple times; boyfriend later arrested


A 47-year-old Wickliffe man was arrested on a felony domestic violence charge over the weekend after he allegedly struck his girlfriend during an argument and was later shot when he tried to prevent her from leaving their home.




www.news5cleveland.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Legally Armed Lyft Driver Shoots 2 Men During Carjacking In West Philadelphia, Police Say


A 38-year-old Lyft driver shot two men during a carjacking in West Philadelphia, police say.




philadelphia.cbslocal.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

SBI determines self-defense plea justified in Boiling Spring Lakes shooting


Officers responded to reports of an altercation where an individual had been shot. The victim was pronounced dead at the scene.




www.wect.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Curtis Reeves found not guilty on all charges in deadly movie theater shooting


Reeves has never denied shooting Oulson, but has maintained that he was acting in self defense.




www.wfla.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

https://www.kansascity.com/news/local/crime/article258849738.html


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Oklahoma woman shoots and kills ex-boyfriend during break-in


A break-in at a Yukon home over the weekend turns deadly.




kfor.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Truck driver shoots and kills robber in self-defense, Hillsborough deputies say


Detectives say the driver's truck had broken down when he was approached by the other man.




www.wtsp.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

2 charged for staging ambush at convenience store


ESCAMBIA COUNTY, Fla. (WKRG) — Deputies with the Escambia County Sheriff’s Office arrested two men after they allegedly tried to stage an ambush at a convenience store, according to an ECSO F…




www.wkrg.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Never bring an automobile to a gunfight.









Virginia man tried to run over good Samaritans, 1 shot back at him, police say


The man who shot at the suspect was in legal possession of the gun and it was considered self-defense, police said.




www.cbs17.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Minneapolis homeowner claims self-defense in deadly shooting of possible burglar


A man has died after he was shot in Minneapolis' Corcoran neighborhood last week, but the homeowner who shot him claims it was to protect her property and herself from someone breaking in.




www.fox9.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Homeowner shoots, kills intruder who broke into his home as he slept, HPD says


The intruder ran out and went around to neighboring homes saying he was shot after the incident, according to HPD.




www.khou.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

__





Self-defense argument arises in Ogden shooting case


OGDEN — A defense attorney on Thursday advanced a self-defense argument for a woman who is accused of shooting a man during an alleged burglary. The man has a long record of mostly misdemeanor convictions for assaulting women, attorney Randall Richards said, arguing the man’s credibility as a...




www.standard.net










Judge throws out murder case in Harter shooting death | Jesup Press Sentinel


A Superior Court judge has ruled that Luther Harter’s nephew and his wife are immune from prosecution in Harter’s shooting death.




www.thepress-sentinel.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Burglar shot and killed by homeowner in Fontana during break-in, police say


Police tell Eyewitness News the homeowner was alone at home when he noticed a burglar breaking in.




abc7.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

> “This entire incident is an excellent example of the importance of our 2nd Amendment. I am thankful the homeowner was un-harmed but also thankful the suspect in this episode will now face his consequences through the judicial system; it could have ended a lot worse.”
> 
> Sheriff Brandon Fletcher











Sheriff: East Texas homeowner shoots burglar


LONGVIEW, Texas (KETK) – A man was shot Friday night in Longview while he was committing a burglary, according to a statement from the Harrison County Sheriff’s Office. The release said…




www.ketk.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Texas man shot by woman after failed burglary attempt


A Texas man was arrested and shot by a woman when he refused to leave her home during an alleged attempted burglary, police said.




www.kxxv.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Teen killed in self-defense in double shooting in Lithonia, police say


Police said there are no charges at this time.




www.wsbtv.com













Prosecutors: No evidence thus far to charge Minneapolis woman who claimed self-defense in fatal shooting


The County Attorney's Office wants police to conduct further investigation.




www.startribune.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

https://www.usnews.com/news/best-states/south-dakota/articles/2022-03-09/man-acquitted-in-fatal-shooting-of-daughters-boyfriend


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Deadly shooting between family members was self-defense, sheriff says


A man has died after a shooting Wednesday night and the Escambia County Sheriff’s Office said it is a “Stand Your Ground” case.




www.wkrg.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

__





archive.ph






archive.ph


----------



## Back Pack Hack

__





MILESFORTIS







milesfortis.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Prosecutors: No charges against man who shot and killed Volusia library assistant


Andrew Derr, of Orange City, shot and killed Volusia library assistant Sara-Nicole Morales, who was armed with a gun, after a road rage incident.



www.news-journalonline.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Pennsylvania man returns home to find armed burglar, shootout erupts, police say


Authorities say a Pennsylvania man had a brief shootout with a burglar who stole two guns and a video game console from the victim's apartment Friday morning.




www.fox29.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Carjacking Victim Shoots Teen Suspect In West Mount Airy Gun Battle, Philadelphia Police Say


The gunbattle happened on the 6500 block of Cherokee Street.




philadelphia.cbslocal.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Murder defendant acquitted in deadly shooting of Woodlands firefighter


A Montgomery County jury recently acquitted a man of murder in the 2018 shooting of a...




www.beaumontenterprise.com













Vermont police investigating suspected home invasion, shooting


One man was shot Monday during an alleged home invasion in southern Vermont, according to investigators with state police.




www.mynbc5.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

No Charges For Mpls. Woman, Son In Fatal Shooting Of Suspected Home Invader


Charges will not be filed against a south Minneapolis woman and her son who were both involved in the fatal shooting of a suspected home intruder last month.




minnesota.cbslocal.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Burglary suspect following homeowner in 'threatening manner' shot to death


The homeowner tried to back away from the suspect, but police said the man kept following him with a knife in a "threatening manner." That's when the victim fired his gun.




abc13.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Mercutio Southall acted in self-defense in 2019 deadly shooting at family’s home, judge rules


Southall, one of the initial leaders in the city’s Black Lives Matter movement, was initially charged with manslaughter in the June 4, 2019, slaying of 54-year-old Arthur Douglas Hudson.




www.al.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Police identify man killed during attempted robbery at Branford Motel


BRANFORD, Conn. (WTNH) — A man attempting to rob another man at the Branford Motel was shot and killed early Thursday morning by the robbery victim, according to police. The shooter told Branford p…




www.wtnh.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Deadly shooting by Clarksville Pike, shooter claims self-defense


No charges are being placed currently after a deadly shooting of a man by a Clarksville Pike convenience store clerk on Thursday morning as detectives continie to investigate the clerk's claim of self-defense. The victim was identified as 23-year-oldCornell M. Evans of Memphis, according to...




fox17.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

North Pole man shot, killed in attempted robbery; man who police say was a co-conspirator charged with manslaughter


North Pole police have arrested a man involved in the attempted robbery of firearms on North Santa Claus Lane on charges of robbery and manslaughter after his co-conspirator was shot and killed during the incident.




www.alaskasnewssource.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Lake Keowee boat shooting ruled as self-defense


OCONEE COUNTY, S.C. – Oconee County deputies said a man will not be charged following a shooting on a pontoon boat on Lake Keowee earlier this week. According to the sheriff’s office, t…




www.wspa.com


----------



## BamaDOC

Back Pack Hack said:


> https://www.winchesterstar.com/winchester_star/victims-friend-charged-in-homicide-shooter-cleared/article_e676cee1-908a-55ff-a82a-47e2dfd491fa.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ex-Cop Dad Of 14-Year-Old TikTok Star Shoots, Kills Stalker Armed With Shotgun, Goes Free Under Florida’s Stand Your Ground Law | The Daily Wire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailywire.com


that's crazy @Back Pack Hack...
Im going to stop posting my own booty pic tik tok videos.... I dont want some psycho stalking me....


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Wheeling police: Saturday shooting death possibly ‘self-defense’


WHEELING — Wheeling police on Monday identified the man shot and killed Saturday evening on Wheeling Island as 35-year-old Tyrone Raymont Thompson. During a press conference in council chambers, Chief Shawn Schwertfeger said his detectives are investigating the matter and are looking into a...




www.theintelligencer.net














Ill. store clerk shoots, kills suspect during armed robbery


Police say three robbery suspects threatened store employees and demanded merchandise. One of them had a gun.




www.wifr.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Perry homeowner defends family, shoots intruder, officials say


PERRY, Iowa – A man is in the Dallas County Jail after officials say he tried to break into a rural Perry residence Sunday night and was shot multiple times by the homeowner. The Dallas County Sher…




who13.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Polk County deputies search for burglary suspect shot by homeowner


Polk County deputies say they are trying to track down a burglar who broke into a home.




kcci.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

No charges so far against Orlando ride-share driver who shot man accused of hitting her


A ride-share driver shot a man in Orange County, according to deputies.




www.clickorlando.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

No charges so far against Orlando ride-share driver who shot man accused of hitting her


A ride-share driver shot a man in Orange County, according to deputies.




www.clickorlando.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Philadelphia customer turns 'tables' on suspected armed robber, shoots him with his own gun


A suspected robber in Philadelphia was shot dead when the 'tables were turned' in the Olney neighborhood of the city




www.foxnews.com













Police: Woman, with 3 children, kills ex-boyfriend who broke into her home


Police Lt. Ray Spencer, the homicide was reported in the 2900 block of Seasons Avenue, north of the 215, near Pebble Road and Eastern Avenue.




www.8newsnow.com













Alleged robber shot in mouth by victim’s father | Sequim Gazette


A Sequim man attempting to rob a motorhome resident was shot in the mouth by the father of his would-be victim.




www.sequimgazette.com













A rash of pot shop robberies in WA state; suspected robber killed at Covington store


We’re learning more about an attempted robbery at Euphorium pot shop in Covington in King County. A would-be robber was shot dead there Thursday night. And an employee who happens to be the ID checker at the front door is now being called a hero. It was 7:45 pm when a young man in his late teens...




komonews.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Police: Taxi driver shoots attempted carjacking suspect on West Side


CHICAGO — A taxi driver shot one of three attempted carjackers Thursday night after they entered his vehicle, police said. Just after 6:30 p.m., police responded to the 5400 block of West Van Buren…




wgntv.com













Police: Dollar General Manager Shoots, Kills Attempted Robber Inside North Philadelphia Store


Police say the whole encounter was caught on surveillance video.




philadelphia.cbslocal.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Woman shoots, kills man in self-defense after he breaks into house, sheriff’s office says


The sheriff's office said that the woman knew the man, but would not elaborate on their relationship.




www.fox13memphis.com


----------



## Kauboy

Back Pack Hack said:


> Police: Dollar General Manager Shoots, Kills Attempted Robber Inside North Philadelphia Store
> 
> 
> Police say the whole encounter was caught on surveillance video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> philadelphia.cbslocal.com


Looks like the source site broke the link after you provided it.
Found the new one here:








Police: Dollar General Manager Shoots, Kills Attempted Robber Inside North Philadelphia Store


Police say the whole encounter was caught on surveillance video.




philadelphia.cbslocal.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Wednesday Morning Shooting at Salina Home Deemed Self-Defense, No Arrests Made


Share on Facebook Share on Twitter Salina Police officers responded to a shooting call near the 2200 block of Wesley Street around 1am Wednesday morning. Upon arrival, they found a 27-year-old man with several gunshot wound. Police




www.kfdi.com













911 calls reveal the panic after January shooting outside Walmart, but no charges filed


No one has been charged in the shooting that left a man injured in the parking lot of the North Monroe Walmart in early January.



www.tallahassee.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Self-defense claimed after shooting near Kenner hookah lounge leaves man critically injured, police say


Kenner police are investigating a claimed self-defense shooting outside the Mazaj Cafe hookah lounge at 3244 Georgia Ave. that left a man critically injured early Sunday (March 27).




www.fox8live.com













Intruder shot at Kirkland home


Police said the intruder and the resident knew each other.




www.kiro7.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

https://www.kvrr.com/2022/03/28/gunn-found-not-guilty-in-fatal-north-fargo-shooting/


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Woman shoots ex in both legs after alleged assault; He gets arrested


VILLE PLATTE, La (KLFY) — A Ville Platte man was arrested on multiple charges relating to an altercation he had with his ex-girlfriend, who shot him after he allegedly broke a restraining ord…




www.klfy.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Homeowner, 74, shoots suspected teen burglar inside Akron home Tuesday morning


A 74-year-old Akron homeowner confronted and shot a suspected burglar, 16, inside his Johnston Street home on Tuesday, Akron police said.



www.beaconjournal.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Police: Man tries to rob pair at gunpoint behind Spring McDonald’s, gets shot instead


The would-be robber met victims through online sales ad for a vehicle.




www.chron.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Armed Robber Shot, Killed By Customer Inside Corner Store In North Philadelphia: Police


The shooting occurred on the 1400 block of Master Street around 12:30 p.m.




philadelphia.cbslocal.com













Nashville shooting outside Waffle House deemed self-defense; criminal homicide charge dropped


Mehvan Abdullah was initially charged with criminal homicide after Brandon Phan, 18, was fatally wounded during an attempted robbery.



www.tennessean.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Sheriff: 21-year-old shot to death after pulling gun on his parents


ST. ROSE - A man shot and killed his 21-year-old son after he showed up at his parents' house with a gun and bulletproof vest.




www.wbrz.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

NYSP: Suspects shot with their own guns during home invasion in Williamson


Police say the 4 suspects are teenagers from Rochester.




spectrumlocalnews.com













Police searching for suspects involved in 2 home invasion robberies in Los Angeles area


A search is underway for the suspects involved in two home invasion robberies that took place just miles apart in Los Angeles overnight.




abc7.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Homeowner who shot intruder: ‘Had to do it’


A homeowner who shot and killed a man who tried to break into his home south of Grand Rapids early Thursday said he felt he had no other option.




www.woodtv.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Custer man reportedly shot and killed intruder


Custer County Sheriff's Office is investigating a deadly shooting that happened Sunday.




www.kotatv.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Shooting ruled self-defense in Lackawanna County


Lackawanna County D.A. Mark Powell says, "the facts simply don't support a charge of homicide in this case."




www.wnep.com













More victims fighting back against would-be robbers in Philadelphia, data shows


In just the first three months of this year, more people have been shot in defensive shootings in Philadelphia than in each of the last three entire years.




6abc.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Intruder fatally shot at home in St. Paul - Minnesota News Network


There are no arrests and Saint Paul Police are investigating after a man was fatally shot early this morning (Fri) while attempting to break into a home in the city’s Hamline-Midway neighborhood. Responding officers found a 56-year-old man waiting for them down the street, who told them a man in...




minnesotanewsnetwork.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack

Homicide of Chad Read goes before grand jury, no charges will be filed against Carruth


Sources tell KCBD no charges will be filed against Kyle Carruth after the Attorney General’s Office convened a grand jury in the death of Chad Read.




www.kcbd.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Chester man acquitted of murder in 2019 shooting


MEDIA COURTHOUSE – A Chester man was acquitted on all charges Friday in the 2019 shooting death of 22-year-old Ricardo “Ricky” Brown after Brown and another man allegedly tried to rob him. Th…




www.delcotimes.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Do Studies Show Gun Control Works? No.


Out of 27,900 research publications on gun laws, only 123 tested their effects rigorously.




reason.com







https://www.chronicleonline.com/news/local/man-fatally-shot-initial-investigations-indicate-self-defense/article_2f70c640-8b82-553a-84c6-55302faa4b61.html


----------



## Back Pack Hack

https://www.thesheridanpress.com/news/local/no-charges-brought-in-august-2021-gunshot-death/article_6515605a-b4eb-11ec-ac1b-7b6b6ce344f4.html


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Pulaski Co. juvenile shoots, kills mother's boyfriend as he assaulted her | K105


A Pulaski County juvenile has shot and killed his mother's boyfriend as she was being assaulted. The Pulaski County Sheriff's Office said 26-year-old Travis Popplewell, of Stanford, was shot




www.k105.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Alleged home intruder shot in Camp County


CAMP COUNTY, Texas (KETK) – An alleged home intruder was shot in Camp County early Thursday morning. According to the Camp County Sheriff’s Office, they were called to a report of a per…




www.ketk.com













Chief Deputy: Dale County homeowner shoots intruder
 

The homeowner fired, striking the intruder in the head and sending him to a Dothan hospital with life-threatening injuries.




www.wsfa.com













Suspect who had been shot in home invasion faces multiple charges


Polk County deputies have arrested a suspect who had been shot in a March home invasion.




www.kcci.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

https://wacotrib.com/news/local/crime-and-courts/waco-pd-bystander-shoots-man-who-attacked-woman-with-knife/article_98aa5ff8-8122-11ec-904c-b744fa10bdd9.html


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Charges Dropped Against Florida Dad Who Shot At SWAT Team During Raid In Which Cops Injured His Baby - The Washington Standard


Pensacola, FL — As TFTP reported in February, Corey Marioneaux Jr., 24, is a father of two, church-going community member with no criminal record who defended his family from armed intruders. Because the intruders were cops, however, Marioneaux was charged with attempted murder of a law...




thewashingtonstandard.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Store worker shoots suspect during robbery in Wissinoming, police say


A store clerk is in critical condition after police say she was involved in a shootout with two robbery suspects that also left one of the suspects with multiple gunshot wounds.




www.fox29.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Burglar shot at Mobile apartment complex


MOBILE, Ala. (WKRG) — More details were released about a shooting that happened Friday morning, April 8 at an apartment complex at Brill Road. Mobile Police confirmed that one man was shot in…




www.wkrg.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack

Kingsessing Restaurant Owner Shoots Armed Robbery Suspect, Police Say


Investigators say a man attempted to rob a Chinese takeout restaurant.




philadelphia.cbslocal.com













Houston car dealership employee flips script on attempted robber, sends him running


Houston police are asking for the public's help finding a suspect who got more than he bargained for when he tried to rob a car dealership at gunpoint.




www.foxnews.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Man shot and killed during home invasion attempt while disguised as nurse, police say


Police say when the disguise didn't work, the man attempted to force entry into the home.




www.khou.com


----------



## BamaDOC

@Back Pack Hack

this is my favorite part of the forum to read...
it satisfies two things I need...
hearing about justice... bad guys getting punished...
and good guys... defending themselves...

reading the news... there are a lot of bad guys out there... lots of bad things happening...
this is one little ray of sunshine among all the clouds...
thanks for posting these !!!


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Las Vegas police considering fatal shooting of teen as self-defense


The Las Vegas Metropolitan Police Department says a man who shot a 16-year-old early Monday morning in the west valley did so in self-defense.




www.fox5vegas.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Police: Homeowner shoots man in attempted burglary


Police are investigating after an attempted home burglary took place early Tuesday morning.




www.newschannel5.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Upstate resident shoots and kills intruder during burglary


The Cherokee County Sheriff’s Office is investigating an overnight burglary that left one person dead.




www.wspa.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Report: Morgan Co. father fatally shot by son defending caretaker


A Morgan County man who had been charged with murder 10 years ago was shot and killed by his son on Thursday after the man allegedly threatened a caretaker with a large knife.




www.wate.com







https://www.nola.com/news/crime_police/article_8236c6c8-bcc6-11ec-8319-2fb9b7c98482.html?utm_medium=social&utm_source=nolafb&utm_campaign=snd&fbclid=IwAR0fVwxpUu4u-NzDDIuWt8VE7OHe0Aewt9AwJey82a6qI4VREX-eP05KASI&utm_source=reddit.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Godfrey Hotel guest exchanges gunfire with would-be robber in River North, Chicago police say


A hotel guest traded gunfire with a would-be robber in River North Sunday night, Chicago police said.




abc7chicago.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

The media just can't help spinning the truth into 'gun violence'.


----------



## Annie

Back Pack Hack said:


> Murder defendant acquitted in deadly shooting of Woodlands firefighter
> 
> 
> A Montgomery County jury recently acquitted a man of murder in the 2018 shooting of a...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.beaumontenterprise.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vermont police investigating suspected home invasion, shooting
> 
> 
> One man was shot Monday during an alleged home invasion in southern Vermont, according to investigators with state police.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mynbc5.com


Westminster Vermont is a very lovely area.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Man calls police after shooting someone in 'self-defense', police say


Beverly Hills PD say around 3:57 p.m., they received a call about a 24-year-old man suffering a gunshot wound at 708 S. Valley Mills Drive.




www.kcentv.com













Man Who Killed Police Impersonator Won't Face Charges
 

A Philadelphia man who shot and killed an armed home invader who was pretending to be a police officer had a valid permit to carry and will not face any charges, officials announced Tuesday.




www.nbcphiladelphia.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Homeowner shoots man after he reportedly refused to leave her property in Spring, deputies say


An investigation is ongoing after a Spring homeowner shot an unknown man after he reportedly refused to leave her property, according to deputies with Harris County Precinct 4 Constable’s Office.




www.click2houston.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Don't mess with Grampa~



https://www.abc12.com/news/crime/80-year-old-shoots-and-kills-alleged-intruder-in-flint-township-residence/article_413d35be-c22d-11ec-abe3-9f0f5ca5935f.html


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Shooting death ruled justifiable after juvenile shoots back at intruder


Deputies say a juvenile shot back at a man trying to break into the apartment.




www.wltx.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Hell hath no fury.....









Woman shoots husband twice in Germantown in possible act of self-defense: Police


Police say a woman shot her husband twice, possibly in self-defense, in the Germantown section of Philadelphia.




6abc.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Two-perfed perp:









VIDEO: Suspected burglar shot by Geneva Co. homeowner, sheriff says


FADETTE, Ala. (WDHN) — Early Friday morning, a Wiregrass homeowner shot an intruder twice with a handgun — after telling him to leave and then a struggle between the two. Authorities say the …




www.wdhn.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Somewhere, a leftist's head just exploded:









Florida sheriff promotes gun safety course for residents to shoot home invaders: 'We prefer that you do'


A sheriff in Florida encouraged residents to take gun safety courses after a homeowner fired multiple shots at an intruder on Wednesday, stopping an individual who allegedly broke into several homes.




www.foxnews.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Fatal shooting outside downtown Tampa restaurant was self defense, prosecutors say


The shooter was being beaten by three men outside a downtown restaurant when he opened fire, prosecutors conclude.




www.tampabay.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Man claiming self defense in fatal shooting heads to trial


Gary Demonn Chambers, 27, is accused of fatally shooting Laron Donta Henning, 34.




www.mlive.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Shooting of pedestrian who 'accosted' motorist ruled self-defense based on preliminary evidence


Tallahassee police and the state attorney's office have determined Friday's shooting that left a man injured complied with the Stand Your Ground law.



www.tallahassee.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Police arrest burglar who was shot at by resident


Brandon Wunsche, 32, is facing 14 charges after breaking into a Boulder City home this past weekend and being shot at by the homeowner while trying to evade police officers.




bouldercityreview.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Woman pulls out gun to thwart would-be robber


A man who pointed a gun at a woman after asking her for money, fled after she pulled out a gun of her own, according to court records. He is now facing one count of intimidation.




www.abc57.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Never mess with a mama and her young:









Woman home with 3 children shoots, kills intruder


The man was hit twice in the chest and died on the way to the hospital.




www.kiro7.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

IMPD: Resident shoots suspected burglar on east side


INDIANAPOLIS — Police on Indy’s east side say a burglary ended with one of the suspects shot by the homeowner. IMPD tells us it involves a resident in the 20 block of Wallace Lane (off …




fox59.com













Suspected burglar shot at NE Miami-Dade warehouse complex after being caught by employee


NORTHEAST MIAMI-DADE, FLA. (WSVN) - A suspected thief remains on the run after he was shot when a burglary at a warehouse complex in Northeast...




wsvn.com













Park-goer walking dog with girlfriend at Memorial Park forced to shoot at ‘would-be’ burglars: HPD


What officials say was supposed to be a peaceful trip to Memorial Park turned violent and dangerous Wednesday night around 9:30 when burglars targeted a car in a parking lot near East Memorial Loop and Arnot.




www.click2houston.com













Mother says son shot 2 teens in self-defense in Orlando neighborhood


A mother says her son had a gun pointed at him in their own driveway, so he fired back in self-defense.




www.fox35orlando.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Armed Robbers Had Replica Guns, One Robber Killed: Police


Will County Sheriff's said one of the armed robbers who went into Ryan's Pub in Frankfort early Saturday morning was shot and killed.




patch.com













A man who was being robbed by two Norristown teens killed them in self-defense, prosecutors said


The shooting took place about 8 p.m. on Friday in Norristown, according to District Attorney Kevin Steele.




www.inquirer.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Do-dah-doot... doot... doot....... Another one bites the dust!









Chicago shooting: Would-be robber shot, killed in Calumet Heights ID'd; 1 in custody, police say


A would-be robber was fatally shot on Chicago's South Side, Chicago police said.




abc7chicago.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

https://www.heraldbanner.com/news/local_news/welch-found-not-guilty-of-murder-in-2014-shooting-death/article_6fc53f60-c815-11ec-baad-cbce20c53b31.html


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Man killed in self-defense shooting in Pelham


Pelham Police said they responded to a stabbing and a shooting at two locations.




www.wbrc.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

https://www.sanluisobispo.com/news/nation-world/national/article260990027.html


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Homeowner shoots, kills intruder caught breaking into her Southeast Side home


SAN ANTONIO - A man is dead after trying to break into a home near South Side Lions Park on the Southeast Side. Caption: Southeast Side Shooting. The deadly incident happened just before 10 p. m. Thursday at a home offKashmuir Place and Kellis Avenue. Police said the burglar got into the home...




news4sanantonio.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Prosecutor: Man justified in shooting intruder


A Byron Township homeowner will not face charges for shooting and killing a man who tried to break into his home in March.




www.woodtv.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Private security firm owner claims self-defense in downtown shooting that injured man


Sidney Kile, 24, pleaded not guilty to first degree assault and armed criminal action charges




www.kmbc.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Tacoma hotel employee shoots man who threatened 3 employees with a knife


TACOMA — A hotel employee shot a man who was threatening three employees with a weapon Tuesday night in Pierce County. Police say a 45-year-old man, who brandished a knife, threatened workers at the Quality Inn and Suites Tacoma in the 8800 block of South Hosmer Street around 11:45 p. m. A...




komonews.com













Los Angeles armed suspects scramble for cover after employee whips out his own gun


Two suspects are wanted in connection with an armed robbery in a Los Angeles-area smoke shop that resulted in a shootout between a security guard and four others in which one person was killed, authorities said.




www.foxnews.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

https://www.abc12.com/news/clare-police-investigating-home-invasion-where-homeowner-shot-and-killed-alleged-intruder/article_f1a69e84-ccb6-11ec-90c9-a7ab4bf937c2.html


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Never bring your birthday suit to a lawn-mowing event.









Homeowner shoots and kills naked suspect who tackled wife on lawnmower


Deputies said the 67-year-old woman was cutting the grass on a riding mower when a naked man tackled her.




www.kiro7.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Man shot intruder at home on West Side; suspect later escaped from ambulance, police say


A man who broke into a West Side home overnight was shot by the homeowner and later tried to run from officers, according to San Antonio police.




www.ksat.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

'I drop an entire magazine': Neighbor shares story about saving Whatcom Co. deputies


FOX 13 News spoke to a man who helped save the lives of two Whatcom County deputies during a shooting last week.




www.q13fox.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

More Darwin Award contestants:









14-year-old shot during attempted robbery of retired Cook County Sheriff's officer dies


The teen has been identified as Corey Mason of Chicago.




www.cbsnews.com













District Attorney determines shooter to be acting in self-defense in shooting death


Rubinstein concluded Boyle was acting in self-defense; it was “justified as lawful self-defense” to save his own life.




www.nbc11news.com













Fatal shooting at DeKalb home was self-defense, police say


DeKalb County police have determined that a deadly Saturday night shooting was self-defense.




www.ajc.com













Police: man dead after shooting in east Columbus, may be self-defense


One man died after a shooting that police believe may have been self-defense. Columbus police said they received a call around 9:05 p. m. in regards to a domestic dispute involving a gun. Police said they received another call shortly after reporting that shots had been fired. Officers arrived...




abc6onyourside.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

No charges to be filed in Wheeling Island shooting incident


WHEELING — The person who shot and killed Tyrone Thompson on Wheeling Island in March will not face charges in the incident, Ohio County Prosecuting Attorney Scott Smith announced Monday. That decision left Thompson’s family, in their words, “hurt” and “let down” by the city. In a Monday evening...




www.timesleaderonline.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Jury finds Lincoln man not guilty of murder in love-triangle killing


A jury Wednesday found a 24-year-old Lincoln man not guilty of second-degree murder or manslaughter and a gun charge in the shooting death of another man in a central Lincoln apartment last September. Lendell Harris, visibly emotional, interjected a "thank you," after District Judge Kevin...



article.wn.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Alleged burglar shot in Newton County break-in


A man was taken to a Jackson hospital Tuesday after authorities said he was shot during a home invasion.




www.wtok.com













Armed robber on a bike killed by man he was trying to rob in South Philadelphia, police say


An armed robber on a bike is dead after police say he was shot in the head by the man he was trying to rob.




www.fox29.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

https://www.klkntv.com/lincoln-man-acquitted-in-slaying-after-attorneys-argue-self-defense/


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Concealed carry holder shoots woman after she pointed gun at him during domestic incident: police


A 27-year-old woman confronted a 26-year-old man who was walking toward his residence, and pointed a handgun at him. The man, a CCL holder, drew his firearm and shot at the woman, striking her in the shoulder, police said.




www.fox32chicago.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Well, 1 out of 2 ain't bad...









1 killed, another hurt in alleged carjacking in Alexandria - WTOP News


One person is dead and another is hurt following an alleged carjacking at an Alexandria, Virginia gas station.




wtop.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

More fake news about those mythical 'good guys':



https://www.yakimaherald.com/news/local/crime_and_courts/prosecutors-decline-to-charge-yakima-man-accused-of-shooting-housemate-at-this-time/article_b530a6a0-2f9a-53ff-afb0-b7e4f4ab00b3.html











Man injured after motel room shooting in Dumfries, police call incident self-defense


A motel room shooting that occurred on Monday, May 9, in Dumfries resulted in one injured. However, Prince William County Police Department determined the shooting to be justified.




www.wric.com













Grant's Pass man's fatal shooting of neighbor's trespasser ruled as self defense


The Jackson County District Attorney's office announced the decision not to press charges against a 79-year-old man who shot and killed a man he assumed to be trespassing on a neighbor's property. The DA's office said the man was acting in reasonable self-defense because he believed the...




ktvl.com


----------



## BamaDOC

Back Pack Hack said:


> Man killed in self-defense shooting in Pelham
> 
> 
> Pelham Police said they responded to a stabbing and a shooting at two locations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wbrc.com


this is in my neck of the woods...
a lotta meth and drug addicts in shelby county...


----------



## Back Pack Hack

71-year-old man shoots suspected burglar in North Linden, police say


A 71-year-old man shot a suspect that was breaking into his garage early Saturday, police say. At 3:14 a. m. the Columbus Division of Police was called to the 1100 Block of Carolyn Ave after a shooting. The victim said he woke up to someone breaking into his garage and went to confront the...




abc6onyourside.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Homeowner kills 2 intruders, holds 2 more at gunpoint for police


Two people were killed and another two arrested during an apparent home burglary in DeKalb County Sunday.




www.wane.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Man Kills Armed Intruder in Shootout at Lauderhill Home: Police


An intruder who climbed through the window of a home in Lauderhill was shot and killed during an exchange of gunfire with a man inside the home, Lauderhill Police said. The incident happened just after 11:00 p.m. Sunday in the 5900 block of Northwest 23rd Street. A preliminary investigation...




www.nbcmiami.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Atlanta ride share driver shoots alleged police impersonator making phony traffic in Target parking lot


Atlanta police said a female working as a ride share driver overnight shot and wounded a man in a Target parking lot who falsely claimed to be an off-duty police officer conducting a traffic stop.




www.foxnews.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Atlanta ride share driver shoots alleged police impersonator making phony traffic in Target parking lot


Atlanta police said a female working as a ride share driver overnight shot and wounded a man in a Target parking lot who falsely claimed to be an off-duty police officer conducting a traffic stop.




www.foxnews.com













Deadly shooting at MARTA station was self-defense, police say


Atlanta police have closed an investigation into a deadly shooting at the Ashby MARTA station after determining the shooter acted in self-defense, officials announced Monday.




www.ajc.com













Florida man in road rage incident allegedly wields knife at brass knuckles biker with gun, gets arrested


A road rage incident in Florida almost turned violent when a victim used a handgun to defend himself against an attacker armed with a knife, authorities said.




www.foxnews.com













Deadly shooting at MARTA station was self-defense, police say


Atlanta police have closed an investigation into a deadly shooting at the Ashby MARTA station after determining the shooter acted in self-defense, officials announced Monday.




www.ajc.com













Florida man in road rage incident allegedly wields knife at brass knuckles biker with gun, gets arrested


A road rage incident in Florida almost turned violent when a victim used a handgun to defend himself against an attacker armed with a knife, authorities said.




www.foxnews.com













South Carolina Boy, 13, Uses Mother's Gun To Fend Off Two Criminals Who Were Breaking Into His Home While He Was Alone, Fatally Shoots Burglar, Scares Off Second Suspect: Police - Truth Tent


A 13-year-old South Carolina boy fatally shot one burglary suspect and scared off a second with his mother's gun, police said.




truthtent.com













No criminal charges in deadly ‘self-defense’ shooting in Danville


UPDATE 2:29 p.m.: Danville officials announced Wednesday that a man will not face any criminal charges after he reportedly shot and killed another man in self-defense at an apartment complex in mid…




www.wfxrtv.com













MAN SHOT AND KILLED AFTER FORCING HIS WAY INTO A HOME IN LENOIR CITY


According to Lenoir City Police, one man was found shot and killed Tuesday after trying to force his way into two different residences. After officers got a call about the first disturbance, they were notified the male had tried to force his way into another home where he was shot multiple...




1057news.com













Oakley Woman Fatally Shoots Man in Self-Defense: Police


A woman shot and killed a man in Oakley early Friday in a case that police are treating as self-defense.




www.nbcbayarea.com













Carencro Police Say Father Shot and Killed Son Out of Self-Defense Protecting Son's Girlfriend


We now know more details regarding a fatal shooting in Carencro on Wednesday evening and police say it was self-defense.




973thedawg.com













Resident fatally shoots suspected burglar in Walnut; 2nd suspect sought


A Walnut resident fatally shot an armed suspected burglar at his home early Friday morning, authorities said. The incident occurred around 4 a.m. in the 20000 block of East Country Hollow Drive, th…




ktla.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Hatchet attack in Ohio state park leads to shots fired


MCCONNELSVILLE, Ohio (WCMH) — A Cleveland man was arrested after using a hatchet to attack a visitor to the Jesse Owens State Park. Anthony Charles Senyak, 58, was arrested Sunday for reporte…




www.nbc4i.com













Man who tried taking Corvette was shot by owner, HPD says


SkyEye video shows the suspect dead near the vehicle he fell off of after having jumped onto it while trying to flee the attempted robbery scene.




abc13.com













Father Tells St. Paul Police He Shot Kaleef Barnes After He Broke In


St. Paul police have identified the man who was shot and killed in a Friday morning incident.




minnesota.cbslocal.com







https://www.bdtonline.com/news/princeton-homeowner-holds-thief-at-gunpoint-until-police-arrive/article_0c2aeffa-c710-11ec-9547-0baee5628a91.html











Wisconsin couple kills bear that attacked them in their home


A Wisconsin couple say they killed a bear that attacked them inside their home after they spotted it eating from their bird feeder.




nypost.com







https://www.kxly.com/suspect-shot-in-leg-during-struggle-with-victim-over-handgun/











Antioch man fatally shot alleged robber in self-defense, police said


An Antioch man allegedly shot and killed a man who attempted to rob him out of self-defense early Friday morning, police said.




www.ktvu.com













‘I had to do what I had to do:’ Florida woman, 69, shoots, kills intruder


A man was shot to death while burglarizing a home in Orange County, deputies say.




www.clickorlando.com













Juvenile kills Ky. man who was assaulting woman, sheriff’s office says


The sheriff’s office says deputies were called to a shooting Monday night at a home on Poplar Estates Road in Somerset.




www.wkyt.com













Brownsboro homeowner armed with AR-15 stops burglary suspect


Brownsboro ISD’s campuses in the town are on lockdown because police are searching for a suspect.




www.kltv.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Oklahoma woman shoots and kills ex-boyfriend during break-in


A break-in at a Yukon home over the weekend turns deadly.




kfor.com













Homeowner shoots, kills intruder who broke into his home as he slept, HPD says


The intruder ran out and went around to neighboring homes saying he was shot after the incident, according to HPD.




www.khou.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Wyoming Woman Shoots Ex-Boyfriend Who Broke Into Her Home & Attacked Boyfriend


The man who was shot was taken by ambulance to a hospital in Riverton and then later flown elsewhere with serious injuries.




k2radio.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Victim shoots Hammond teen after robbery and altercation; suspect’s mother also arrested, Tangipahoa sheriff says


District Attorney Scott Perrilloux’s office says that Ermonee “Money” Bell, 17, of Hammond, will be charged as an adult due to the severity of the crimes. Bell faces armed robbery, attempted first-degree murder, and one count of illegal carrying of a weapon.




www.wafb.com







https://www.kansascity.com/news/local/article261741817.html


----------



## Back Pack Hack

‘Good gal with a gun’: Woman with pistol kills gunman at party


Charleston Police are releasing new details on a Wednesday night shooting investigation.




www.wowktv.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

https://www.theadvocate.com/baton_rouge/news/crime_police/article_2370d51e-dc85-11ec-a544-db3634a5ce2f.html


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Woman waves gun in road rage incident, man fires back in self defense


Tuscaloosa police arrested a woman Thursday afternoon after a road rage incident led to a shooting in a parking lot.




www.wsfa.com













Police chief hails ‘good guy with a gun’ after officer kills him in tragic mistaken identity


Police say the man who shot the gunman prevented a larger loss of life.



thehill.com


----------



## theprincipal

Those kids in Uvalde certainly could have used a good guy with a gun.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Ohio man shoots intruder assaulting homeowner during attempted break-in, police say


A home invader in Ohio was shot by a pair of home owners on Saturday after he broke into their house and began assaulting one of the residents, police announced.




www.foxnews.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Man claims self-defense in north Phoenix homicide: police


Police are investigating a shooting that left a 49-year-old man dead Saturday night in north Phoenix.




www.fox10phoenix.com













Alleged robber shot dead by licensed firearm holder in Portland


Detectives from the Criminal Investigations Branch in Portland, are investigating the shooting death of a man by a licensed firearm holder during an alleged robbery in the community of Nonsuch...




jamaica-gleaner.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Coroner: Homeowner shoots, kills 2 suspects during reported home invasion


CARBON HILL, Ala. (WIAT) — Residents in Carbon Hill are in shock after a home invasion Thursday left two people dead and sent one person to the hospital. “When I arrived on scene I noticed th…




www.cbs42.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Woman shoots man to death in self defense after apartment break-in in Webster, police say


The woman, who was inside the apartment with several other people, including children, fired one shot in self-defense, police said.




abc13.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Police: Intruder fatally shot at Butler County home


The incident happened at a home on Timberrail Court around 3:30 a.m. on Saturday, May 28.




www.wdtn.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Police: Suspect dies from shooting linked to Fayetteville home invasion :: WRAL.com


Police responded to a home on South Shield Drive in Fayetteville on Wednesday morning as a suspect was killed in a shooting that happened after a home invasion.




www.wral.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Chicago man shoots, kills another man who confronted him with knife: police


A Chicago homeowner shot and killed another man who confronted him with a knife in his garage Wednesday afternoon, police said.




www.fox32chicago.com







https://www.thenewstribune.com/news/local/crime/article262086432.html











Man fatally shoots intruder outside his DeKalb County home


A homeowner told CBS46 he shot and killed a man who was trying to break into his home. Police tell CBS46 they will not charge the homeowner at this time and it appears the suspect was trying to break in.




www.cbs46.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Sheriff: East Texas homeowner shoots burglar


LONGVIEW, Texas (KETK) – A man was shot Friday night in Longview while he was committing a burglary, according to a statement from the Harrison County Sheriff’s Office. The release said…




www.ketk.com













Burglar shot and killed by homeowner in Fontana during break-in, police say


Police tell Eyewitness News the homeowner was alone at home when he noticed a burglar breaking in.




abc7.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

__





Facebook







www.facebook.com













Martin authorities considering if shooting death was self-defense or 'stand-your-ground'


Martin Sheriff William Snyder says killing 'appears like classic stand-your-ground case'



www.tcpalm.com













Homeowner screamed and fired a warning shot before ultimately killing home intruder, police report - Magnolia State Live


A Mississippi homeowner shot and killed a man breaking into a residence Friday morning, police report. Dispatchers received a 911 call just before 6 a.m. Friday morning about an unwanted person on Johnson Circle. As officers were on their way, the caller remained on the phone with 911 as the...



www.magnoliastatelive.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Texas woman fatally shoots suspected stalker who kicked in front door: Police


A Harris County, Texas woman fatally shot a suspected stalker after he allegedly found her new home address and kicked in her front door, according to investigators.




www.foxnews.com













A man had his AR-15-style rifle stolen at gunpoint. He then used a second gun to open fire on the robber, police say.


A Missouri man who had his AR-15-style rifle stolen at gunpoint retrieved a second gun from his car, using it to shoot the accused robber, police say.




www.insider.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Man Attacks Caretaker And Is Shot Dead In Stockton


Saturday evening, a fatal shooting occurred in a self-defense circumstance in Stockton, said the Stockton Police Department.




sacramento.cbslocal.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Police investigate circumstances surrounding shooting death of man found near Detroit home


Police are investigating the circumstances surrounding an overnight shooting after a man was found dead near a Detroit home.




www.clickondetroit.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

‘He did have his weapon:’ Son holds man who broke into his mom’s Jacksonville home at gunpoint


A Jacksonville woman is on edge after someone broke into her home while she was sleeping, surveillance video shows.




www.actionnewsjax.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Caught on camera: Car thieves in a shootout with St. Louis homeowner


A security camera captured car thief suspects exchanging gunfire with a homeowner in a south St. Louis neighborhood.




fox2now.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Tampa dating app meetup ends in robbery attempt and homicide


A woman has been arrested on a murder charge after deputies say she set up a meeting that ended with her brother being shot and killed.




www.tampabay.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack

Adair County homeowner shoots, injures alleged home intruder


ADAIR COUNTY, IOWA — An Adair County homeowner shot and injured an alleged intruder early Thursday morning near Casey, according to the local sheriff’s office. According to an online ne…




who13.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack

Citizens intervene, stop attempted carjacking in west Phoenix: police


A suspect has been hospitalized after reportedly being shot during an attempted carjacking in west Phoenix.




www.fox10phoenix.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Homeowner takes up gun after strange noises wake him in the middle of the night, allegedly sees intruder breaking through window - and shoots intruder multiple times - World Time Todays


An Iowa homeowner reached for his gun after being woken by strange noises in the middle of the night Thursday, after which he allegedly saw an intruder break




worldtimetodays.com













Bullard man cites self-defense in deadly shooting


A Longview man was shot dead Sunday evening at the home of a Bullard man.




www.kltv.com













KCSO Investigating a Bly Mountain self-defense shooting


KLAMATH FALLS, Ore. - At approximately 8:45 AM on Sunday, June 12, 2022, Klamath County Sheriff’s Office deputies along with personnel from Klamath County Fire District 5 and Bonanza Ambulance Service, were dispatched to the 5900 block of Flamingo Dr in the Bly Mountain area east of Bonanza, on a re




www.klamathfallsnews.org


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Armed Pennsylvania citizen returned fire at Walmart parking lot shooter: report


hristopher Carmona, who is accused of shooting a woman in a Walmart parking lot in Pittston Township, Pennsylvania, was fired back at by another person, officials say.




www.foxnews.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Homeowner shot and killed suspected burglar, deputies say


An Upstate homeowner shot and killed a suspected burglar Friday morning, according to Lt. Kevin Bobo with Spartanburg County Sheriff's Office.




www.wyff4.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Gunman killed by police at Texas summer camp had opened fire near classroom filled with kids


What's interesting is this part that the rest of the MSM seemed to.... um...... 'forget':


"The armed suspect entered through the complex's main lobby doors *and was confronted by a staff member who exchanged gunfire with him*,..."


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Man killed in Germantown shooting; Police investigating as possible self-defense


A Metro police sergeant on the scene confirmed to News 2 that one man was injured in the shooting. There is no word on that man’s condition at this time.




www.wkrn.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Prosecutor determines Muncie woman justified in killing intruder


MUNCIE, Ind. — A Muncie woman will not face charges after the prosecutor ruled that she acted in self-defense when she shot and killed an intruder in 2021. The ruling comes after an investiga…




cbs4indy.com













Victim shoots robbery suspect at The Domain, Austin police say


At 4:11 p.m. the suspect came up behind two people who were walking through a parking lot at 3400 Palm Way, which is in the Domain shopping center, according to an arrest affidavit. The victims tol…




www.kxan.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Homeowner holds burglar at gunpoint after awakening to find him inside home in Ingleside


A homeowner held a burglary suspect at gunpoint after finding him inside their home next to their baby's bedroom in Ingleside Thursday morning, police and prosecutors said.




www.lakemchenryscanner.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Clare homeowner who shot, killed intruder acted in self-defense, prosecutor says


The mentally ill intruder repeatedly proclaimed himself to be Satan before being shot.




www.mlive.com













4 charged in Salt Lake home invasion that left 1 intruder dead


Criminal charges were filed Thursday against four people in a chaotic Salt Lake home invasion robbery that left one of the alleged intruders dead and others wounded.




www.ksl.com













Chief Deputy: Dale County homeowner shoots intruder


The homeowner fired, striking the intruder in the head and sending him to a Dothan hospital with life-threatening injuries.




www.wsfa.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Police: Shooter fired in self-defense after violent assault at grocery store


Police say Kapri Lashawn Francis, 30, of Des Moines, violently assaulted a woman without provocation. The woman who was assaulted, who lawfully possessed a handgun, fired once in self defense. She shot Francis in the leg.




www.kcci.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Phoenix police say man was shot to death by girlfriend


Phoenix police say a man is dead after being shot by his girlfriend, following an apparent domestic dispute.




www.abc15.com













Check out the masterclass breakdown of this viral self-defense shooting where a bully brought a knife to a gun fight... and found out


This viral video out of Phoenix quickly got people talking about lawful self-defense over the weekend, and since the politicians are pushing super hard to disarm us all, I'm glad to see it.




notthebee.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Clearwater woman attacked in her bedroom, shoots intruder dead, police say


A Clearwater woman shot a man who attacked her in her bedroom Tuesday morning, according to police.




www.wfla.com













36-year-old shot, killed for intruding homeless man’s tent


Police are investigating a homicide after a man was shot in north St. Louis city early Tuesday morning.




www.kmov.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

https://news.yahoo.com/leesburg-pd-homeowner-shot-burglary-163842487.html


----------



## Back Pack Hack

2 teens fatally shot by armed homeowner after a "targeted home invasion"


EAST HARTFORD, Connecticut - Two teens are dead after they forced their way into a home last week in East Hartford, Connecticut. Police identified the intru




www.citizenstringer.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Prosecutor claims self-defense in Union shooting involving teen


No criminal charges will be filed from a recent shooting investigation in Union after the Franklin County Prosecutor deemed self-defense in the case.




fox2now.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Deadly shooting at Nashville convenience store investigated as self-defense


Police are investigating whether the deadly shooting of a man at a West Nashville convenience store Friday night was done in self defense.



www.tennessean.com













Arizona homeowner fatally shoots 2 intruders: police


A Phoenix, Arizona homeowner shot and killed two men in their 20s who were attempting to break into the home Saturday morning, according to police.




www.foxnews.com













Employee shoots, kills suspect during attempted robbery in SW Houston: police


Police said the shooting occurred at Carter's Country on the 11800 block of South Willcrest around 3 p.m.




www.fox26houston.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Cleveland woman will not face criminal charges for fatal shooting of man near MetroHealth Medical Center, prosecutors say


uyahoga County prosecutors said their Self-Defense Committee “thoroughly reviewed the facts of this case."




www.cleveland19.com













2 Suspects Fatally Shot During Home Invasion In South Philadelphia, Police Say


The shooting happened on the 1600 block of South 10th Street just after 1:30 p.m.




philadelphia.cbslocal.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Don't mess with Grandma!









93-year-old homeowner shoots, critically injures intruder in Moreno Valley, authorities say


A 93-year-old homeowner took matters into his own hands and shot a suspect who authorities say broke into the home in Moreno Valley.




abc7.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

San Francisco Muni shooter acted in self-defense, attorney says


A man who shot and killed a passenger on a San Francisco subway commuter train will be charged with gun crimes but not homicide in what was “clearly" a case of self-defense after he was attacked with a knife, his attorney said Monday.




www.ktvu.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

https://www.unionleader.com/news/safety/manchester-man-shot-to-death-self-defense-claim-under-investigation/article_65755357-ac93-559e-9bf9-4be61bd0170e.html?block_id=1399899



And from the "A Restraining Order Is Just A Piece Of Paper" department:









Tulsa Police Investigate Early-Morning Shooting


Tulsa Police are investigating after a man was shot after allegedly breaking into his ex-girlfriends house near 11th and Lewis on Thursday morning.




www.newson6.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Greenwood homeowner shoots, kills alleged burglar


Seattle police said the homeowner reported the alleged burglar had climbed a fence in his backyard sometime before 2:30 a.m. Saturday and that he confronted him.




www.king5.com













Video of man pulling out gun inside Manhattan subway station sparks concerns about concealed carry in NYC


Police say the passenger is former law enforcement and was defending himself, so he was not charged.




www.cbsnews.com













Intruder shot in chest after attempting to break into home in central Wichita


The Wichita Police Department confirms that one man was shot multiple times in the chest just after 5 p.m. near east 12 street and north broadway.




www.kwch.com













Fatal shooting near Cave Junction investigated as self-defense


One man is dead after a shooting near Cave Junction Thursday morning.




ktvl.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Homeowner shoots, kills Lake Arthur college student after alleged trespassing in Lake Charles


A Lake Arthur college student is dead after Calcasieu Parish Sheriff’s deputies say he was shot while trespassing on N. Lake Court Dr. in southern Lake Charles Monday night, July 4.




www.klfy.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Off-duty correction officer shot at Queens motorcycle club party


The shooting happened during a BBQ and biker meet-up outside a Queens Village motorcycle club near Jamaica Avenue and 214th Place just after 8 p.m., police said.




nypost.com










Texas armed robbers shot at while trying to steal from fireworks stand - 1010 WCSI


NEWYou can now listen to Fox News articles!




1010wcsi.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

https://www.heraldbulletin.com/news/prosecutor-fatal-shooting-appears-to-be-self-defense/article_be60ee18-fd48-11ec-be94-5bbf657f24b7.html











Prosecutor: South Fargo trailer house shooting was self-defense


Prosecutors say both the man who fired the gun and his best friend who was shot gave very similar stories about the July 4 shooting in south Fargo.




www.inforum.com













Sheriff: Escambia County man shoots at 3 men who invaded his home; Suspects wanted


ESCAMBIA COUNTY, Fla. -- A man shot at three people who invaded his Escambia County home Thursday night. It happened around 11:40 p. m. onPinestead Rd.




weartv.com







https://www.chronicleonline.com/news/crime_and_courts/prosecutors-mans-shooting-death-justified-an-act-of-self-defense/article_74bbae22-8605-5681-8062-6f6e7f428310.html


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Gramps don't fook around.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

County council candidate in Washington state won’t be charged in Tacoma shooting


KING5 reports the county prosecuting attorney’s office said that an investigation showed Harris acted in self defense.




www.oregonlive.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

2 detained for after shooting alleged machete attacker in self defense in SW Houston, police say


The two men were enjoying a night out before things allegedly took a violent turn when a machete-wielding man allegedly came toward them, police said.




abc13.com













'They would have to kill him': Safford man fatally shot after breaking into neighbor's home with a knife


The Safford Police Department said that Miguel Garcia entered his neighbor's home after killing another victim in his own house.




www.12news.com













Neighbor fatally shoots 22-year-old accused of opening fire on mother in N. Harris Co., deputies say


The sheriff says the neighbor saved a woman's life when her son shot at her point-blank. Investigators counted more than 20 bullet holes in a door.




abc13.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Man injured during shootout in South Loop parking garage


A shootout in the South Loop left one man wounded.




www.cbsnews.com













Offender shot while attempting to rob business in Rosemoor


Police said the offender tried to rob the business at gunpoint when someone inside the business shot him.




www.cbsnews.com













Father shoots 2 16-year-old suspects accused of trying to rob family in NW Harris County


The man's two infant children were in their car seats when he shot through a rear window, trying to protect them from the 16-year-old robbery suspects.




abc13.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

The left will still file it under "Mass Shooting".



https://news.yahoo.com/surprise-shooter-acted-self-defense-023111166.html


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack

Man with concealed weapon shoots Chicago gunman in East Side neighborhood


A man with a Concealed Carry License shot a gunman who fired shots at him late Tuesday afternoon on Chicago's Far South Side.




www.fox32chicago.com













Victim Shot In Attempted Robbery In Wissinoming, Wrestles Weapon Away From Attacker And Police Believe He Shot Second Suspect


It happened on Monday afternoon near the intersection of East Cheltenham Avenue and Erdrick Street.




philadelphia.cbslocal.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Largo Homeowner Shoots Intruder That Police Say Invaded Two Homes Wednesday


A homeowner shot a man in Largo after two home invasions early Wednesday morning, according to police. According to investigators...




www.tampafp.com





And from the "No one needs an assault rifle" department:









Florida sheriff says man will 'absolutely not' face charges for defending home with 'AK-47-style' gun


A Florida homeowner in Escambia County will not face charges after he opened fire on three suspects who allegedly broke into his home before midnight on Thursday.




www.foxnews.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Remember... stuff like this never happens in the Safest City in (_Cough_Chicago) the world.









#27: Concealed carry holder shot man who opened fire on his car at McDonald's, prosecutors say. (The 'man' has 3 pending felony cases in juvenile court)


A 19-year-old man who has three felony juvenile cases pending was shot three times by a concealed carry holder after he opened fire on the man's car in a McDonald's parking lot Tuesday, prosecutors said.




cwbchicago.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Deadly Maine shooting deemed self-defense; no charges will be filed


A Lewiston man was shot and killed in Augusta back in May




www.wmtw.com













Defense attorneys say fatal shooting of man who confronted squeegee workers with baseball bat was in self-defense; suspect held without bond


Defense attorneys for the 15-year-old squeegee worker charged with first-degree murder of a man wielding a baseball bat is a case of self-defense.




www.baltimoresun.com













Self-defense motivated fatal gunfire targeting two brothers, shooter tells police


Joshua Austin, 19, died Monday after being shot in the Russian Jack neighborhood, according to a complaint. His older brother was charged with assault and hiding guns.




www.adn.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

St. Louis man shoots and kills robbery suspect while stopping at gas station for bathroom break


A customer taking a bathroom break at a Missouri gas station shot and killed a robbery suspect who allegedly had just targeted two other gas stations right before, police said




www.foxnews.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Typical MSM... the 'good guy' is a "good Samaritan" and not a legal gun-owner with a CCW permit.









Police: Armed bystander shot and killed Greenwood Park Mall shooter in just 15 seconds


Those killed are 56-year-old Pedro Pineda, his wife 37-year-old Rosa Mirian Rivera de Pineda and 30-year-old Victor Gomez.



www.wthr.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Houston would-be robber shot and killed by victim: report


A potential robbery victim turned the tables on his attacker and shot and killed him during the encounter after leaving a Houston ATM, according to reports.




www.foxnews.com


----------



## Real Old Man

Back Pack Hack said:


> Typical MSM... the 'good guy' is a "good Samaritan" and not a legal gun-owner with a CCW permit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Police: Armed bystander shot and killed Greenwood Park Mall shooter in just 15 seconds
> 
> 
> Those killed are 56-year-old Pedro Pineda, his wife 37-year-old Rosa Mirian Rivera de Pineda and 30-year-old Victor Gomez.
> 
> 
> 
> www.wthr.com


According to the article The gun control folks are upset about calling the good guy a good Samaritan. Luke quotes Jesus as saying let he that be without a sword sell his cloak and buy one. Seems like they cherry picked the bible


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Real Old Man said:


> According to the article The gun control folks are upset about calling the good guy a good Samaritan. Luke quotes Jesus as saying let he that be without a sword sell his cloak and buy one. Seems like they cherry picked the bible


They simply can't get beyond their "Guns = bad" programming. They're villianizing the hero now, saying he broke the law by bringing a gun into the mall which.... of course... is a gun-free zone (re: target-rich environment). Perhaps they would prefer more people haven gotten killed while the cops mull around for over an hour using the hand sanitizing stations.


----------



## Real Old Man

Back Pack Hack said:


> They simply can't get beyond their "Guns = bad" programming. They're villianizing the hero now, saying he broke the law by bringing a gun into the mall which.... of course... is a gun-free zone (re: target-rich environment). Perhaps they would prefer more people haven gotten killed while the cops mull around for over an hour using the hand sanitizing stations.


Nah! They just want him arrested like the kid in kanosha last year. That would teach him for doing the right thing


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Real Old Man said:


> Nah! They just want him arrested like the kid in kanosha last year. That would teach him for doing the right thing


We're both saying the same thing.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Police: Off-duty DC Police officers shoot, kill man allegedly armed with a gun at the Wharf


Police identified the man killed as 23-year-old Lazarus Wilson, of Dumfries, Virginia.




www.wusa9.com







https://www.wthitv.com/news/police-shooter-at-terre-haute-apartment-complex-acted-in-self-defense-will-not-be-charged/article_c1b45698-06e1-11ed-9670-8faf32711931.html





https://www.yaktrinews.com/deputies-mabton-homeowner-illegally-used-gun-but-could-argue-self-defense/



And from the "I wonder if he had time to use the hand sanitizer on the wall" department:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549484122497843200


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Gainesville police are investigating a home invasion shooting that leaves one dead


Police officers responded to a home invasion shooting in NE 16th Terrace.




www.wcjb.com













Lincoln County crime spree ends when homeowner shoots, kills suspect


A man was shot and killed after allegedly assaulting multiple people early Tuesday morning, including trying to hit a person with his car.




www.wlbt.com







https://news.yahoo.com/nezperce-shooting-ruled-self-defense-122900284.html


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Houston man turns the tables on would-be carjacker, suspect dead


A suspected carjacker was shot Tuesday by his alleged victim in Houston before he fled with a vehicle and crashed before dying from the gunshot wounds




www.foxnews.com













Security guard acted in self-defense during a fatal shooting outside an El Rey grocery store in Milwaukee, District Attorney's Office says


No charges will be filed in the shooting that unfolded outside the El Rey grocery store on Milwaukee's south side earlier this month.



www.jsonline.com


----------



## AndyFrank

Its escalating all over. Singapore and china bank closings, panama shortages.....
https://vidmax.com/video/213980-thug-fresh-out-of-prison-threatens-to-beat-elderly-man-on-a-bus-for-touching-his-sea
t

https://vidmax.com/video/214004-watch-as-a-middle-aged-man-with-a-knife-defends-himself-from-3-thugs-in-south-afric
a

https://vidmax.com/video/214000-guy-gets-busted-taking-a-photo-of-a-woman-s-butt-at-a-bar-all-hell-breaks-loos
e









Things Are Popping Off In Panama With INSANE Riots As Inflation And Food Shortages Have Screwed The People


Protesters in Panama have erected new roadblocks, rejecting a deal signed with the government to clear the highways in exchange for a fuel price cut. On Sunday, the government and some protest leaders announced a deal to end more than two weeks of demonstrations over high fuel prices and rising...




vidmax.com




e


----------



## Back Pack Hack

AndyFrank said:


> Its escalating all over. Singapore and china bank closings, panama shortages.....
> ......


What does any of that have to do with a 'good guy with a gun'?


----------



## AndyFrank

Back Pack Hack said:


> What does any of that have to do with a 'good guy with a gun'?


Violence and attacks will escalate rapidly as more bank failures happen and it is already affecting US. This incident is not going to be unusual for very long.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

AndyFrank said:


> Violence and attacks will escalate rapidly as more bank failures happen and it is already affecting US. This incident is not going to be unusual for very long.


So how are bank failures being prevented by law-abiding people with firearms?


----------



## AndyFrank

Back Pack Hack said:


> So how are bank failures being prevented by law-abiding people with firearms?


Haha play with yourself?


----------



## Back Pack Hack

AndyFrank said:


> Haha play with yourself?


How mature.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Atlanta woman shoots man in self-defense during assault, police say


ASSAULT VICTIM FIGHTS BACK: A woman shot her assailant in the leg while he was attacking her inside a southeast Atlanta apartment, police say.




www.fox5atlanta.com













#27: Concealed carry holder shot man who opened fire on his car at McDonald's, prosecutors say. (The 'man' has 3 pending felony cases in juvenile court)


A 19-year-old man who has three felony juvenile cases pending was shot three times by a concealed carry holder after he opened fire on the man's car in a McDonald's parking lot Tuesday, prosecutors said.




cwbchicago.com


----------



## AndyFrank

Back Pack Hack said:


> How mature.


Thats what i was thinking about you. This place has more little 8 year old trolls than the last time i left you to stupid acts and low brain games.
Like now. It was fun checking in and seeing the 10 year people still here, but you? Meh. What fauci was for like the democrats?
Cheers preppers and see you when something actually happens!


----------



## Back Pack Hack

PPB: Man breaks into home, shot by resident in NE Portland


A man was shot by a resident after breaking into a home early Saturday morning, according to the Portland Police Bureau.




www.kptv.com


----------



## Kauboy

AndyFrank said:


> Thats what i was thinking about you. This place has more little 8 year old trolls than the last time i left you to stupid acts and low brain games.
> Like now. It was fun checking in and seeing the 10 year people still here, but you? Meh. What fauci was for like the democrats?
> Cheers preppers and see you when something actually happens!


You injected off-topic links into a thread dedicated to one topic.
Stay on topic, or start a new thread.
It's not an unreasonable request on an internet forum.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

https://www.star-telegram.com/news/local/fort-worth/article263759278.html


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Wrecker driver shoots man during exchange of gunfire in northwest Harris County, sheriff says


Deputies are investigating after a wrecker driver reportedly shot a man while exchanging gunfire with him during an altercation in northwest Harris County Monday.




www.click2houston.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Home invasion turns deadly in northeast Albuquerque


It happened near Grisham Park Sunday morning.




www.koat.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack

https://www.kulr8.com/news/officers-respond-to-two-shootings-in-billings-over-the-weekend/article_c0e4c098-0c2e-11ed-8add-dbc501bbb4cf.html


----------



## Back Pack Hack

From the _Every Time My Sweet, Precious, Innocent Antonio Tries to Break Into a Home He Shouldn't Have to Worry About Getting Shot _Department:









Man fatally shot while trying to break into York County home, sheriff’s office says


Authorities with the York Poquoson Sheriff’s Office are currently on the scene of a fatal shooting Monday afternoon.




www.wavy.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Man who shot 2 people on TRAX platform ruled justified, prosecutors say


Prosecutors have declined to file charges against a man who shot two other men earlier this month at a Salt Lake City TRAX platform.




kutv.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

South Florida man beats wife, gets shot by stepson, deputies say


A South Florida man who was shot last month by his stepson was arrested Tuesday after being released from a hospital in Miami, authorities confirmed on Wednesday.




www.local10.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

From the _We Have Strict Gun Laws in Chicago to Keep Criminals from Having Guns by Legislating Our Way to a Grand Utopia_ desk:









Police: Woman shoots boy, 13, who was part of group that tried to break into her car, pointed gun at her in Hyde Park


The boy was struck in the neck and was taken to the University of Chicago's Comer Children's Hospital in fair condition.




www.cbsnews.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

BPD: Store clerk in Beaumont shoots suspect who attacked her during robbery


A justice of the peace has set bond at $250,000 for a Beaumont man accused of attacking a store clerk during a robbery Friday night.




kfdm.com













Dallas Homeowner Fatally Shoots Neighborhood Intruder, Police Say


A neighborhood intruder is dead after he harassed the area and attempted to break into several cars. A homeowner later shot him after he attempted to charge at them.




www.nbcdfw.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack

Shooter claims self-defense after deadly shooting in north Phoenix


Officers say it happened around 9:15 p.m. near 17th Avenue and Angela Drive, just north of Bell Road




www.azfamily.com













UPDATE: Alleged home intruder shot in Logan County


Police are investigating a shooting that happened in Logan County early Monday morning.




www.wbko.com













Metro Man Shoots Home Intruder, Says He Feared For His Safety


A metro man confronts and shoots an intruder after police say he forced his way into the southwest Oklahoma City home.




www.newson6.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack

Road rage leads to a shooting in a Boynton Beach parking lot – 850 WFTL


(BOYNTON BEACH, FLA) -- Boynton Beach police are investigating after one person was shot during a road rage incident that ended up in a parking lot off Congress




www.850wftl.com













Fatal Fort Pierce shooting deemed 'justifiable homicide' under Florida's Stand Your Ground law


A fatal shooting earlier this month in Fort Pierce has been determined to be a justifiable homicide under Florida's Stand Your Ground law.




www.wptv.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack

Violent Night: 4 dead in Philly, police believe one shooting was case of self-defense


A violent night left at least four people dead. Philadelphia's gun violence crisis is on track to surpass last year's record homicide rate.




6abc.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Grand jury declines to indict homeowner in deadly Shelby County shooting


A grand jury voted 8-1 against indicting the homeowner on charges, according to Shelby County Prosecutor Tim Sell.




www.whio.com







https://regionnewssource.org/gary-woman-shoots-burglar-friday-morning/


----------



## Back Pack Hack

https://www.taosnews.com/news/crime/jury-finds-carson-estates-man-not-guilty-of-murder/article_50df53a6-1518-11ed-80b3-87ad64ffeff7.html


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Aunt claims nephew shot at Henry County warehouse gunman in ‘self-defense’


On Thursday afternoon, Henry County police officers swarmed the Project Verte warehouse on Declaration Drive after reports of a person shot.




www.cbs46.com













Man who died in possible ‘self defense’ shooting identified


MOBILE COUNTY, Ala. (WKRG) — The Mobile Police Department confirmed the identity of the 28-year-old man who was shot and later died at the hospital early Wednesday morning. Jamar Rogers was k…




www.wkrg.com







https://lacrossetribune.com/news/state-and-regional/watch-now-masked-intruder-shot-to-death-breaking-into-north-side-residence-madison-police-say/article_73e92ad1-7f43-56f8-9bbb-f27d1974a18a.html#tracking-source=home-the-latest


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Riverside gunfight leaves would-be burglar dead, resident wounded


A resident fatally shot a suspect who was apparently trying to break into a Riverside apartment early Wednesday, police said. The incident was reported around 1:40 a.m. in the 5900 block of Sycamor…




ktla.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

‘Good gal with a gun’: Woman with pistol kills gunman at party


Charleston Police are releasing new details on a Wednesday night shooting investigation.




www.wowktv.com


----------



## Kauboy

Back Pack Hack said:


> ‘Good gal with a gun’: Woman with pistol kills gunman at party
> 
> 
> Charleston Police are releasing new details on a Wednesday night shooting investigation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wowktv.com


Duplicate from May 26th.


Back Pack Hack said:


> ‘Good gal with a gun’: Woman with pistol kills gunman at party
> 
> 
> Charleston Police are releasing new details on a Wednesday night shooting investigation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wowktv.com


Still great news though!
I love a happy ending.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Texas man shoots, kills son who was assaulting mother: police


A man was shot and killed by his father, who told police he was assaulting his mother.




www.foxnews.com













Deadly shooting at Donelson bar being investigated as possible self-defense


No charges have been filed yet following a deadly shooting this past weekend.




www.wkrn.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

The left's collective head just exploded.









Witnesses: Armed bystander prevented 4th Detroit death


DETROIT (AP) — A young man suspected of randomly killing three people on Detroit streets fled when an armed bystander saw him shoot a fourth person and responded with his own gunfire, witnesses told a TV station.




apnews.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Woman shoots man to death after he attacked her and another woman, Pasadena police say


The man was shot twice after attacking two different women and crashing into several parked cars near a business, according to police.




www.khou.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack

__





Clearfield shooting may have been a case of self-defense


CLEARFIELD — Police said self-defense appeared to be the motive for a shooting Wednesday night that left a suspect hospitalized with a gunshot wound. One man brandished a firearm at a second man and the two fought over control of the gun and the first man was shot, Assistant Police Chief Devin...




www.standard.net













Bloomington man shoots suspected burglar trying to get into his bedroom


The alleged break-in and shooting happened around 5 a.m. Thursday on South Pinestone Court.




www.wthr.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Woman waves gun in road rage incident, man fires back in self defense


Tuscaloosa police arrested a woman Thursday afternoon after a road rage incident led to a shooting in a parking lot.




www.wsfa.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

https://www.postandcourier.com/news/intruder-arrested-after-being-shot-by-homeowner-in-charleston-county/article_668f77e4-2b98-11ed-96f3-b7b31b6d1151.html



Yet another "Guns=bad man" trial.









Milton man found not guilty of murder after testifying he shot in self defense


Jonathon Hobbs decided to testify as a witness in his own first-degree premeditated murder trial Friday and was ultimately found not guilty.



www.pnj.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Oklahoma man shoots and kills burglary suspect who entered his condo


A suspected burglar was shot and killed as he entered a man's home in the early hours of Sunday morning in Tulsa, Oklahoma, according to local reports.




www.foxnews.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Marin DA’s office drops case in Novato family shooting


William Thomas Bradley, 84, has been cleared of criminal charges nearly five years after shooting his stepson.




www.marinij.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

More "Wrong House" award winners.... or should it be 'losers'?









Homeowner shoots, kills 'home invader' early Sunday morning, Keizer Police say


A homeowner in Keizer, Oregon shot and killed someone after waking up early Sunday morning to find a 'home invader' in his residence, Keizer Police said.




katu.com













Man shot, awaiting charges after breaking in to OKC apartment


Oklahoma City Police responded to the scene of a burglary on Tuesday morning.




okcfox.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

'I didn't ask for this': Man accused of shooting woman in West Chester claims she lured, tried to rob him


Charges were dropped against a man after a police investigation revealed he may not be the party to blame for a shooting that left a woman wounded in a West Chester apartment on Wednesday.




www.wcpo.com













17-year-old armed with shotgun kills 2 suspects during attempted home invasion in east Harris County, sheriff says


Two suspects are dead after a 17-year-old teen shot them during an attempted home invasion in east Harris County Friday night, Sheriff Ed Gonzalez said.




www.click2houston.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

More fake news from the Gun Control Capitol of the USA:









13-year-old shot by CCL holder while allegedly breaking into vehicle, Chicago police say


The vehicle's owner, who is a valid CCL holder, fired shots toward the teen, striking him in the leg.




abc7chicago.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

San Angelo Gunman Claims Self-Defense in Tuesday Night Shooting


A San Angelo man has claimed self-defense after being arrested for aggravated assault with a deadly after for shooting a victim several times.




sanangelolive.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Jury finds Alabama man acted in self-defense in Midvale murder case


A Utah jury has acquitted a 27-year-old man of murder, saying he acted in self-defense when he killed another man following an hourslong argument in Midvale last year.




www.ksl.com













D.A. no longer seeking death penalty against Killeen man accused of fatally shooting detective during no-knock raid


The Bell County District Attorney’s office is no longer seeking the death penalty in its case against Marvin Guy.




www.kwtx.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Concealed carry license holder who shot at cousin’s attackers speaks out


The boy shot is recovering, family members said.




wgntv.com













Ross: King County court brings self defense to new level in downtown-shooting judgment


Yesterday in King County Superior Court, a jury found Marquise Tolbert not guilty of murder. According to the Seattle Times, he was so relieved he burst into tears and embraced his defense lawyers.



mynorthwest.com









__





Jury acquits man of attempted first-degree murder in New Year’s Day Outhouse shooting


A Douglas County jury on Friday found a man not guilty of attempted first-degree murder in a New Year’s Day shooting at a rural nightclub. The man, Daequan Jermaine Rayton, 24, of Topeka, was charged with attempted first-degree murder and aggravated assault in connection with the Jan. 1 shooting...




www2.ljworld.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

https://ourgunfreedoms.com/analysis-how-50-million-defensive-gun-uses-played-out-according-to-a-massive-survey-member-exclusive/


----------



## Back Pack Hack

https://www.yaktrinews.com/yakima-bar-patron-fatally-shot-man-in-self-defense-release-by-police/





https://statesville.com/news/state-and-regional/crime-and-courts/investigators-armed-man-shot-killed-after-breaking-into-burke-county-home/article_131d5086-d6c2-5aba-9aca-07bfd292c7bc.html











Homeowner kills intruder in struggle in Kenosha, police say


Police: man reported to have been trying to break into cars, homes at random




www.wisn.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Man shoots at 'peeping Tom' he caught looking at daughter through bedroom window


Police say the father is not expected to face any charges.




www.kens5.com













Witness recounts the chaos that ensued after shots rang out at Northpark Mall Saturday


Cathy Courtney was inside the mall with her 15-year-old when it all happened.




www.wlbt.com













PD: Home intruder shot, killed near 19th Avenue and Bell Road


Police are investigating an overnight burglary that led to a shooting in Phoenix. Police say a man was taken to the hospital with critical injuries.




www.abc15.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

9-year-old boy seriously injured in Alaska brown bear mauling, bear shot dead by family member


A 9-year-old boy in Alaska suffered serious injuries and was taken to the hospital after he was mauled by a brown bear while hunting, state troopers said.




www.foxnews.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Burglar Shot By Homeowner During Break-In, Resident Also Shot: Prince George's Police


A man was shot while breaking into a Hyattsville home; a resident of the home also was shot during the altercation, police say.




patch.com













Colleton homeowner shoots, kills one of two armed intruders







walterborolive.com













Authorities: North Platte man acted in self-defense in shooting of friend


Just before midnight on Sunday a 26-year old man was found shot in the chest at the Welcome INN in North Platte.




panhandle.newschannelnebraska.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

https://www.stltoday.com/news/local/crime-and-courts/st-louis-jury-acquits-man-who-claimed-self-defense-in-fatal-gas-station-shooting/article_c0c407ec-ce21-533d-be8d-75ad790b483c.html











Jury acquits Penn Borough man of attempted murder in roommate's shooting


A Westmoreland County jury acquitted a Penn Borough man of attempted murder and aggravated assault for the 2021 shooting of his girlfriend’s adult son. Jurors deliberated more than seven hours over two days before they returned the not guilty verdict to two of the four criminal charges against...




triblive.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

NCPD: Father dead after son apparently shot him in self defense


UPDATE: The victim has been identified as Timothy Riley (37) by the Charleston County Coroner’s Office. — NORTH CHARLESTON, S.C. (WCBD) – The North Charleston Police Department (N…




www.counton2.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Burglary suspect injured in shooting on Thurston County property


Deputies are investigating after a burglary suspect was shot during a confrontation on a Thurston County resident’s property on Monday.




www.kiro7.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Police in Patterson investigate deadly self-defense shooting


Authorities say the homeowner who fatally shot the alleged intoxicated intruder had purchased the gun the day before the self-defense shooting.




www.abc10.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Alton man acquitted in fatal shooting


Alton man acquitted in fatal shooting




www.thetelegraph.com







https://www.nwitimes.com/news/local/crime-and-courts/prosecutors-drop-felony-charges-in-shooting-after-finding-evidence-supported-claim-of-self-defense/article_83338380-4f57-53c1-8f4e-fea5c5af4cb2.html











Florida alleged robber armed with gun claims ‘I’m from Chicago, bro,' leaves when clerk displays own weapon


An attempted robber in Florida claimed he was from Chicago while holding a shotgun by his side inside a convenience store, police said.




www.foxnews.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Man dies in Stanislaus County home invasion shooting, officials say


A man died Tuesday morning after a home invasion involving multiple intruders with guns, the Stanislaus County Sheriff's Office said in a release.




www.kcra.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Burglary Suspect Shot, Killed By Tulsa Homeowner, Investigation Continues


Police said a Tulsa homeowner shot and killed an alleged burglar that was inside his home Tuesday afternoon. Authorities responded to a shooting call at a home near E. 14th St. and South Florence Place at around 12:30 p.m.




www.newson6.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

https://www.wvua23.com/weekend-shooting-update-self-defense-cited-as-investigation-continues/











Intruder Shot during Home Invasion in Troup County


According to the Troup County Sheriff’s Office, a man broke into a home and soon found out, the hard way, that he picked the wrong house.




www.wtvm.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Candidate holds home invasion suspect at gunpoint


A man running for office says he grabbed his pistol when a home invasion suspect was seen heading toward his daughter's house.




www.wsaz.com







https://www.kansascity.com/news/nation-world/national/article266763026.html





And from the "Now There's a Big Surprise!" Department:









FBI undercounts number of times armed citizens have thwarted active shooting incidents: report


A report from the Crime Prevention Research Center found 34.4% of active shootings were thwarted by armed citizens between 2014 to 2021, and argues the FBI undercounts such data.




www.foxnews.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack

https://jocoreport.com/home-invasion-suspect-shot-while-stealing-dog-authorities-report/











Resident shoots, kills man who entered Beach Park home and allegedly pulled knife


Police say a man shot and killed another man who entered his residence in Beach Park Thursday morning and pulled a knife when a fight ensued.




www.lakemchenryscanner.com













Concealed carry holder shoots burglar in Chinatown


Prosecutors say a concealed carry holder shot a burglar who charged at him when he returned to his home in Chinatown on Monday evening. Now, the burglar is hospitalized and charged with a felony.




cwbchicago.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Chickasaw Gardens shooting ruled self defense


UPDATE: Investigators determined that the deceased man who entered the home had recently done work there. Evidence was presented to the DA’s Office and it was determined that this was an inst…




wreg.com


----------



## justinsane

Back Pack Hack said:


> Alton man acquitted in fatal shooting
> 
> 
> Alton man acquitted in fatal shooting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thetelegraph.com


This one is not far from my house, on the other side of the river though in the People's Republic of Illinois, where I as a legal CCW holder cannot buy a box of ammo without a Illinois FOID card, which I cannot obtain.
So I'm a little surprised they didn't prosecute him. I'm betting 12 years ago they would have.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

__





Loading…






www.yahoo.com













Shooter acted in 'self-defense' in triple shooting that killed 2 outside Bucks County bar, police say


A night out ended in tragedy for one Bucks County community after shots rang out just feet outside a neighborhood bar Friday night.




www.fox29.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Burglar shot during Livingston home invasion released from hospital, booked into jail


WALKER - A burglar who was shot after she accidentally woke up an armed homeowner while breaking into a house was released from the hospital and booked into jail Sunday.




www.wbrz.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Gun-owning couple detains home invader who climbed into their 7th-floor Loop apartment, prosecutors say


A seven-time convicted felon allegedly climbed construction scaffolding to enter a seventh-floor condo in downtown Chicago early Monday, only to be confronted by a woman who lives there and then detained by her gun-owning fiancé.




cwbchicago.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Judge dismisses charges against teen for 2021 fatal shooting at Teichert Ponds


Charges against a now 17-year-old teenager for shooting and killing a man, and wounding another, at Chico's Teichert Ponds in September of last year were dismis




krcrtv.com













Intruder shot, killed during Detroit home invasion, police say


Detroit police say they are investigating a fatal home invasion near Stanley and Loraine in the city.




 www.wxyz.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

__





Loading…






news.yahoo.com













Homeowner shoots at naked man accused of breaking into home, trying to steal cat


A Texas man is in jail after investigators say a homeowner awakened to find the suspect naked inside his home and trying to steal his cat.




katv.com













Squatter shot by homeowner


Squatter shot by homeowner




kfor.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Police: Fatal shooting in Warner Robins being treated as self-defense


HOUSTON COUNTY, Ga. (WGXA) - Police in Warner Robins are investigating a fatal Saturday shooting.In a post on Facebook. the Warner Robins Police Department says




wgxa.tv













Two Florida robbery suspects shot, killed by mall jewelry store owner, two others being sought


Two robbery suspects are dead after a Florida jewelry store owner shot and killed them during a robbery, Florida authorities said.




www.foxnews.com













Security guard shoots man assaulting woman near El Paso international bridge


A security guard shot a man who may have been assaulting a woman near an El Paso International Bridge Friday.




nypost.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Man shoots another man who punched him during road rage incident, police say


A man shot another man who punched him during a road rage incident on Winfield Dunn Parkway on Saturday, according to a Sevierville Police Department report.




www.wvlt.tv









__





Authorities: Shooting was self-defense


NORFOLK, Neb. -- An investigation and consultation with the Burt County Attorney indicate a fatal shooting last month in Oakland was self-defense, according to a release from the Nebraska State Patrol. Called to the 300 block of North Oakland Ave., Oakland, Neb., at 9 p.m. Sept. 27, officers...



www.mccookgazette.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Fatal shooting was self-defense under state’s ‘castle doctrine,’ Lehigh County DA rules


The man killed was involved in two assaults and forced his way into a home, authorities said.




www.lehighvalleylive.com














One dead after apparent self-defense shooting near UNR


An investigation is underway after an apparent self-defense shooting happened near UNR late Wednesday night.Lieutenant Anthony Elges with the Reno Police Depar




mynews4.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

2 Suspects Fatally Shot During Home Invasion In South Philadelphia, Police Say


The shooting happened on the 1600 block of South 10th Street just after 1:30 p.m.




www.cbsnews.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

One dead after early morning apparent self-defense shooting in Reno


One person is dead after an early morning self-defense shooting near the Atlantis casino, according to the Reno Police Department.According to Lieutenant Anthon




mynews4.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Huh.... a gubbamint alphabet soup agency caught lying about good guys with guns. Whooda thunk it?









Massive errors in FBI’s Active Shooting Reports regarding cases where civilians stop attacks: Instead of 4.4%, the correct number is at least 34.4%. In 2021, it is at least 49.1%. Excluding gun-free zones, it averaged over 50%.


FBI ACTIVE SHOOTER DATABASE is available here for people who want to check all the casesDownload Data: For convenience, a PDF of the Excel file is also available here and a webpage with the list an…




crimeresearch.org


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Muncie police investigating fatal shooting on city's south side


The shooting was reported at 12:17 a.m. in the 1900 block of West Memorial Drive.



www.thestarpress.com














Harrisburg resident shoots man who broke into his home: police


The man who allegedly broke into the city home Friday has been charged with trespassing, attempted burglary and related offenses.




www.pennlive.com













Florida man stomped on pregnant woman in Publix parking lot, left her covered in blood, deputies say


A Largo man was arrested Saturday after deputies said he brutally attacked the mother of his unborn child Saturday evening.




www.wkrg.com













Armed driver fends off carjackers at Anne Arundel County Walmart, police say


Two armed men attempted to carjack a driver Sunday outside a Walmart in Hanover, Anne Arundel County police said.A similar incident happened a day earlier at t




foxbaltimore.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

HCSO: Mother hiding with children shoots burglar through door


EDINBURG, Texas (ValleyCentral) — Hidalgo County deputies say a man was arrested after breaking into a home Tuesday night and attempting to get into a woman’s bedroom where she was hiding wit…




www.valleycentral.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

NEWS POST: BUCKS COUNTY DA RULES STEAM PUB SHOOTING JUSTIFIED; ONE CHARGED IN MELEE


The 21-year-old man who shot and killed two men who were attacking him in the parking lot of the Steam Pub in Upper Southampton Township was justified in using deadly force, District Attorney Matt Weintraub announced on Thursday, Oct.




bucks.crimewatchpa.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Man fatally shot after raising fake gun toward second man in Tampa, police say


The shooting happened about 11:30 p.m. Thursday in the Lowry Park North neighborhood, police said.




www.tampabay.com













Resident shoots intruder who threatened to ‘kill you all,’ police say


The accused burglar was shot in his left leg, according to an arrest report.




www.reviewjournal.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Police identify 'intruder' shot inside LaPorte County home


The LaPorte County Sheriff’s Office has identified the man shot to death inside a home southeast of LaPorte yesterday morning.42-year-old Jacob Borders is descr




wsbt.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

From Indiana... the state Chicago blames all their gun violence on:









Indiana residents fight back, take down would-be robber in apartment break-in, police say


Three men immediately jumped suspect Marrell Tyler, pinned him down and disarmed him, with one man holding the suspect at gunpoint until the police arrived.




www.foxnews.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Alexandria resident shoots, kills attempted intruder


ALEXANDRIA, La. (WNTZ) – An Alexandria man was shot and killed when he attempted to break into a residence early this morning. At 6:23 a.m., Alexandria Police Department received a report of a shoo…




www.cenlanow.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Just a guess, but I'd say we're _well over_ 1,000 cases of "Why, YES THERE IS such a thing as a GOOD GUY WITH A GUN STOPPING A BAD GUY"!

I suggest everyone send a link to this thread to every anti-gunner they can find an email addy for.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

California woman admits to killing boyfriend, argues self-defense


BAKERSFIELD, Calif. (KGET) — No one disputes Wendy Howard killed ex-boyfriend Kelly Rees Pitts after finding out he molested her teenage daughter. But there remains disagreement on whether he…




www.kget.com













Russell County Sheriff’s Office: Hatchechubbee homicide appears to be self-defense


Editor’s Note: This publication originally reported the location as Hurtsboro. It has been adjusted to Hatchechubbee. UPDATE 10/31/2022 5:10 p.m.: The Russell County Sheriff’s Office ha…




www.wrbl.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Prosecutors allege a series of beatings led to fatal shooting


On trial's day 1, defense claims brothers fired in self-defense




www.abqjournal.com













Hampshire County sheriff releases more information on bus stop shooting death - WV MetroNews


Five children witnessed the incident which the sheriff said so far looked like a case of self defense.




wvmetronews.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Prosecutors allege a series of beatings led to fatal shooting


On trial's day 1, defense claims brothers fired in self-defense




www.abqjournal.com













Hampshire County sheriff releases more information on bus stop shooting death - WV MetroNews


Five children witnessed the incident which the sheriff said so far looked like a case of self defense.




wvmetronews.com













Partially blind man shoots home intruder in buttocks


A burglary attempt sent a man first to the hospital and then to jail in Franklin early Wednesday morning.




local12.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Police release new body cam video of September shooting at Greenfield Meijer


GREENFIELD, Wis. (CBS 58) -- Shots fired sent shoppers scrambling outside a Meijer store in Greenfield. It happened in September. Surveillance and body cam video released today reveal the shocking sc




www.cbs58.com













Indiana homeowner killed after exchanging gunfire with home invaders


Indiana man who exchanged gunfire with two suspects who invaded his home was killed on Wednesday, according to the Owen County Sheriff's Department.




www.foxnews.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

TPD says self-defense possible in 45th St. bar homicide


The Topeka Police Dept. says Raymond Davis, 29, was killed and another man injured in a Friday morning shooting at 45th St. Bar.




www.wibw.com













Citing likely self-defense case, no murder charges for man arrested in St. Paul shooting


Deandre L. Buckner, of St. Paul, died Tuesday night.




www.twincities.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

__





Loading…






www.wtva.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

__





Loading…






www.hometownstations.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Manslaughter case against Pittsburgh man withdrawn, Beaver County DA says evidence shows self-defense


Police officers responded to calls of a shooting on Cedar Ridge Drive in Center Township at 10 a.m. Aug. 20.



www.timesonline.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Dooh dah doot... doot... doot..... another one bites the dust!









Suspected intruder shot, killed while trying to crawl through home window, Birmingham police say


The burglary call went out at 12:45 a.m. Tuesday at a house on Avenue O. The homeowner told police the intruder was trying to crawl through the window of her house. She grabbed her gun and fired a couple of shots, striking the burglary suspect once in the chest.




www.al.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Crestview Police investigating possible self-defense shooting


CRESTVIEW, Fla. -- Crestview Police is investigating a possible self-defense case after a shooting Tuesday morning.It happened around 4:20 a.m. in the area of S




weartv.com













One killed, another injured in alleged self-defense shooting on Sycamore Road early Tuesday


One person was killed and another was injured in a shooting on Sycamore Road early Tuesday morning..




www.newschannel5.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Virginia homeowner shoots intruder who broke into residence


Fairfax, Virginia police said an Oakton man shot and killed an intruder who broke into his home on Waples Mill Road on Wednesday night.




www.foxnews.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Phoenix police investigate Circle K shooting; store clerk claims self-defense


A Circle K store clerk is claiming self-defense after shooting a man early Thursday morning. Phoenix police are currently investigating.



www.azcentral.com













Man acquitted of murder in fatal road rage shooting in downtown St. Petersburg


Donovan Elmalik Gamel Shabazz was acquitted of a third-degree murder charge Wednesday after his attorney successfully argued he was acting in self defense.




www.tampabay.com













Alaska ski legend Dean Cummings acquitted in New Mexico murder trial


Cummings, the former World Extreme Skiing Champion behind the now-defunct Valdez-based H2O Guides, walked out of jail a short time after the verdict Tuesday, a free man for the first time in more than two years.




alaskapublic.org


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Home invasion suspect shot accomplice before he was killed by homeowner's son, sheriff says


The homeowner's son grabbed one suspect's pistol after he was shot by his own accomplice. That's when the son fatally shot the other suspect as he tried to flee, deputies said.




abc13.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

1 killed, 1 critically injured in South Shore grocery store shooting involving CCL holder during attempted robbery | abc7chicago.com


CPD said 1 was killed and a bystander was critically injured in a shooting during an attempted robbery in South Shore involving a CCL card holder.




abc7chicago.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Homicide investigation: Man dead in Kansas shooting


There is the possibility of selfdefense consideration in this incident, according to polic



salinapost.com













Suspected home intruder shot, killed by homeowner on Southwest Side, SAPD says


A suspected home intruder is dead after being shot during a confrontation with a homeowner on the Southwest Side, according to San Antonio police.




www.ksat.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

A local man rescued a distressed child by holding suspected kidnapper at gun point


WARNER ROBINS, Ga. (WGXA) -




wgxa.tv


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Woman makes harrowing escape from vicious Seattle pimp, police say


SEATTLE >> A young woman made two harrowing attempts to escape her vicious pimp — including jumping out a third-story window — before being rescued by a ride-share driver who engaged in a gunfight with the man, prosecutors in Seattle said.




www.staradvertiser.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Father killed by son in self-defense shooting at West Point Depot


A West Point son and daughter are released from jail after police find the deadly shooting of their father to be in self-defense.




www.wtvm.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Homeowner shoots, kills intruder in Lincoln Heights


A homeowner shot and killed a man who allegedly tried to stab him outside his home in the Lincoln Heights neighborhood of Los Angeles late Friday, police said. Officers responded to the area of E. …




ktla.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Man found not guilty of murder in 2020 fatal shooting of HPD Sgt. Sean Rios during alleged road rage incident


A jury has found Robert Soliz, the 26-year-old man accused of shooting and killing a Houston police officer in 2020, not guilty of murder.




www.click2houston.com













Chickasha Police: Homeowner shoots, kills man attempting to enter house


The Chickasha Police Department says it’s actively investigating a homicide Tuesday afternoon.




kfor.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Domestic shooting investigation leaves Bell residents with many questions


Gilchrist County Sheriff’s Deputies said a woman is suspected of shooting a man in a domestic incident.




www.wcjb.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Man shot by step-son as he was assaulting the boy's mother, police say


The son grabbed a gun and shot the step-dad several times as he demanded he quit hitting his mother, SAPD said.




www.kens5.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Attorney: Whether shooting in catalytic converter case is self-defense will rest on facts


Sheriff's investigators will be key in helping the prosecutor's office make a determination in the shooting, a local attorney said




www.whio.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Man shot multiple times trying to rob store in Northeast Philly


The shooting happened on 6900 block of Bustleton Avenue at the Grace Dollar Store at around 4:15 p.m.




www.cbsnews.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Man Shot After Breaking into Rainier Beach Apartment, Opening Fire in Domestic Violence Incident - SPD Blotter


A 39-year-old man was shot and wounded Sunday morning after he broke into an ex-girlfriend’s Rainier Beach apartment and opened fire with a handgun. Around 10:30 AM, the suspect kicked in the door of an apartment in the 9400 block of Rainier Avenue South and opened fire. A 19-year-old man in the...




spdblotter.seattle.gov


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack

Man shot multiple times trying to rob store in Northeast Philly


The shooting happened on 6900 block of Bustleton Avenue at the Grace Dollar Store at around 4:15 p.m.




www.cbsnews.com













15-year-old accused of shooting mother's boyfriend in Eastpointe; self-defense suspected


Police said they had been called to the home multiple time for domestic assaults, harassment, and more.




 www.fox2detroit.com










Man Shot After Breaking into Rainier Beach Apartment, Opening Fire in Domestic Violence Incident - SPD Blotter


A 39-year-old man was shot and wounded Sunday morning after he broke into an ex-girlfriend’s Rainier Beach apartment and opened fire with a handgun. Around 10:30 AM, the suspect kicked in the door of an apartment in the 9400 block of Rainier Avenue South and opened fire. A 19-year-old man in the...




spdblotter.seattle.gov







https://www.kansascity.com/news/local/crime/article269150252.html











Stand Your Ground: Prosecutors cite self-defense law in not charging man in shooting death


Prosecutors will not charge a Port St. Lucie man in the shooting death of his former son-in-law, citing Florida's stand your ground self-defense law.



www.tcpalm.com













Six million Americans carried guns daily in 2019, twice as many as in 2015


The trend is expected to continue, after the supreme court ruling earlier this year overturning strict limits on public gun-carrying




www.theguardian.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Surviving Home Invaders May Be Charged with Murder After Resident Shot and Killed One of Them in Self-Defense


Atlanta TV station 11alive (Addie Haney) reports: Police now believe four people were involved in a shooting in east Atlanta's...




reason.com













Man shoots another man in self-defense at Midland gas station


MIDLAND, Texas (KMID/KPEJ) – A Midland man was arrested after a shooting at a gas station. According to a city of Midland press release, on Saturday, November 26th at approximately 8:30 P.M.,…




www.yourbasin.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Des Moines man who robbed convenience store allegedly shot clerk's boyfriend who rushed to defend her


A Des Moines man who shot a convenience store clerk's boyfriend has been charged with attempted murder.




www.kcci.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

https://www.wbbjtv.com/2022/11/28/jpd-northwest-jackson-shooting-was-self-defense/











Alabama Tractor Supply customers thwart alleged shoplifters, open fire on getaway car's tires


Two Alabama shoplifting suspects who allegedly tried to steal from Tractor Supply Co. store were arrested after customers intervened, including one who shot out tire on the getaway car.




www.foxnews.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Patron shot outside Billings restaurant after scuffle


A 35-year-old patron was arguing with staff at the restaurant at 1791 Majestic Lane and was escorted outside around 5:40 p.m., police said in a tweet.




www.kbzk.com













Armed neighbors detain man after break-in at St. Charles home with kids, sheriff’s officials say


“It is unknown what the suspect’s intentions were, but he did appear to be under the influence of drugs," Saginaw County sheriff's officials said.




www.mlive.com





Follow up to above:









Alleged St. Charles home invader stopped by armed civilians arraigned on 2 felonies


The two civilians who stopped the man have concealed pistol licenses.




www.mlive.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

California robbery suspect killed store clerk, not charged with murder; victim didn’t act in self-defense: DA


A man accused of killing a California gas station clerk will not face a murder charge because he could claim self-defense, reports said.




www.foxnews.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

State attorney's office declines to charge man who fatally shot neighbor


A man killed his neighbor, but prosecutors determined it was in self-defense and won't criminally charge him



www.tcpalm.com













A look at Kentucky’s self-defense laws in wake of Lexington shooting


Kentucky is a castle doctrine state and, additionally, Kentucky has what’s called a stand-your-ground law.




www.wkyt.com













Man fined for illegally having concealed weapon in Green Bay shooting


A man cleared of a fatal shooting because it was self-defense was convicted of a misdemeanor count for carrying a concealed weapon without a permit.




fox11online.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

https://www.idahostatesman.com/news/local/community/boise/article269534142.html


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Suspect killed man in Phoenix neighborhood in self defense, police say


An argument in a neighborhood near Bell Road and 32nd Street ended with a man being shot and killed, Phoenix police said.




www.fox10phoenix.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Breaking: Concealed carry holder shoots 2 suspects in Wicker Park robbery spree; 4 people in custody


Two members of an armed robbery crew were shot by a concealed carry holder and a third member of the team suffered a broken leg after they committed a series of holdups in Wicker Park on Monday morning, according to Chicago Police Department sources




cwbchicago.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Self-defense shooting found lawful in King County murder trial


A King County jury determined David Villalobos-Denning acted in self-defense when he fatally shot Hiram Figueroa at an Auburn park in June 2020.




www.seattletimes.com













Stand your ground law, self-defense key: woman acquitted in Dayton fatal shooting


Georgia Jackson of Trotwood was found not guilty in a double shooting last December in Dayton where one woman died and another was injured.




www.daytondailynews.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack

Police: Man tries to rob Warner Robins restaurant, dies after shootout


UPDATE (3:38 P.M.) -- The Warner Robins Police Department have issued a release stating that the shooting at American Philly and Wings on Monday night is being




wgxa.tv













Intruder shot and killed after breaking into home in Grayson Co.


GRAYSON COUNTY, Va. (WFXR) — The Grayson County Sherriff’s Office says it responded to a home invasion in which a man was fatally shot on Tuesday, Dec. 6. Deputies say it happened aroun…




www.wfxrtv.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Suspected armed robber shot in Davis County


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Police in Patterson investigate deadly self-defense shooting


Authorities say the homeowner who fatally shot the alleged intoxicated intruder had purchased the gun the day before the self-defense shooting.




www.abc10.com













Colleton homeowner shoots, kills one of two armed intruders







walterborolive.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Police: Louisiana homeowner kills man defending his home


A homeowner shot and killed a man in an attempted home invasion Tuesday night, authorities said.




www.wkrg.com













Las Vegas man returns home to find apartment trashed before shooting squatter


LAS VEGAS (KLAS) — A Las Vegas man said he returned from a trip to find his apartment completely ransacked by squatters. Jermaine Pritchett told 8 News Now he walked into the unthinkable as …




www.8newsnow.com













Concealed carry holder shoots, kills man during argument at gas station on Southwest Side


A man was shot and killed during an argument outside a gas station in Ashburn Wednesday night.




www.fox32chicago.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Chicago shooting: Concealed carry holder shoots 2 men during possible car theft attempt, police say


A concealed carry holder shot two offenders during a possible attempted car theft, Chicago police said.




abc7chicago.com













PSP: Homeowner shoots, kills intruder in Bedford County


BEDFORD COUNTY, Pa (WTAJ) — A home intruder was killed Saturday morning in Bedford after State Police said the homeowner shot him. State Police out of Bedford said they received a call of a home in…




www.wtaj.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Georgia restaurant employee shoots and kills armed intruder after being pistol-whipped


A Georgia restaurant employee shot an armed intruder in self-defense after a he was pistol-whipped in the course of an attempted robbery of the restaurant last week.




www.foxnews.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

David Hogg! Paging David Hogg!









Countless crimes are foiled each year by gun owners


Every 13 seconds an American gun owner uses a firearm in defense against a criminal. Officials maintain the use of firearms




www.lootpress.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Homeowner shoots, kills woman burglarizing property, police say


A homeowner in Houston shot and killed a suspected burglar, according to police.




www.alaskasnewssource.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Amazon worker shot, colleague returns fire killing suspect outside facility: Police


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Ludlow homeowner shot alleged thief who charged him in self-defense, prosecutor says


Authorities say the suspect is lucky to be alive.




www.fox19.com













Would-be Riverview burglar killed; cohort charged with his death


The St. Louis Circuit Attorney’s Office declined to file charges against a local man who shot and killed a burglar over the weekend in self-defense.




fox2now.com






And from the _Huh... Imagine That, Whooda Thunk It_ department.... a weaponized gubbamint agency concealing the truth:



https://thereload.com/emails-cdc-removed-defensive-gun-use-stats-after-gun-control-advocates-pressured-officials-in-private-meeting/


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Man arrested for fatal shooting near DC gas station claims self defense


On Wednesday, a man and a woman got into a minor car crash at a gas station on Good Hope Road in Southeast D.C. The woman's boyfriend showed up, according to co




wjla.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

https://www.northwestgeorgianews.com/rome/news/local/prosecutors-drop-charges-on-man-involved-in-hosea-street-shooting-citing-self-defense/article_aa90c94c-7cac-11ed-9044-2706b2009d43.html











Homeowner shoots, kills burglary suspect in Vancouver, police say


A would-be burglar was shot and killed by a homeowner Thursday night after he reportedly broke in through the window of a Vancouver house, police said.Vancouver




katu.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Concealed Carry Permit Holder Shot 2 In Chicago Ridge Mall Shooting


A Chicago man is charged in the shooting outside Chicago Ridge Mall. Police say the shooting was related to a domestic disagreement.




patch.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

https://www.2news.com/news/homeowner-shoots-seriously-injures-intruder-in-pahrump-police-say/article_a7a1a13a-7e5e-11ed-93d8-7b9716bc9dce.html











Homeowner shoots, kills intruder, second suspect arrested


The Winston County Sheriff’s Office says a home invasion on Dec. 13 resulted in the homeowner shooting and killing of one of the intruders.




www.wbrc.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Michigan man shot by motorist during botched carjacking: police


A 27-year-old Michigan man was arrested last week after he was reportedly in a shootout with the owner of a Dodge Charger Hellcat he allegedly attempted to carjack.




www.foxnews.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack

Investigators claim teen died in attempted Little Rock carjacking, two other teens facing murder charge


Affidavits released Monday show investigators believe a juvenile died after being shot when he and two teens attempted to carjack a woman outside a Little Rock apartment Sunday night.




www.kark.com







https://www.wvnews.com/theet/news/local/neighbor-shooting-case-with-self-defense-claim-at-core-set-for-wednesday-hearing/article_a6da055c-7fea-11ed-90b4-0bb3c1a75f68.html











UPDATE: Deputies believe shooting in Elkrun Township was self-defense, no charges expected


The Columbiana County Sheriff's Office is investigating a fatal shooting that stemmed from a domestic violence incident in Elkrun Township.




www.wfmj.com







https://www.kvoa.com/news/tucson-bar-owner-says-shooting-was-self-defense-against-armed-man/article_364028f2-7feb-11ed-a27f-6f9480804390.html


----------



## Back Pack Hack

All this..... over a frikkin' _fist bump_?!?!









Man shot by NYC MTA worker was ticked off over spurned fist-bump, sources say


A straphanger shot by an MTA worker in Brooklyn was allegedly angry the transit employee blew him off when he tried to fist-bump, sources said.




nypost.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

APD: Possible self-defense shooting incident kills 1


APD said officers responded to the incident around 10:24 a.m. Wednesday.




www.krqe.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Shooting death ruled self defense | The Voice of Blythewood & Fairfield County


JENKINSVILLE – Fairfield County Sheriff’s deputies responded to a call on St. Barnabas Church Road on Nov. 23, where a father was reportedly being threatened with a knife by “the subject,” later identified as his son, Horace Lyles Richards. While in route, deputies were advised by dispatch that...




www.blythewoodonline.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Analysis of 54 armed civilians' engagements against active killers | zbrojnice.com


Within the Honorable Mention section, I have long published articles detailing defensive gun uses that go beyond the usual average. A specific set of cases are interventions by armed civilians against active killers, of which the column has detailed 54 to date. This article presents an analysis...




zbrojnice.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Pro wrestling legend Jim Duggan reveals he detained home intruder at gunpoint


Duggan said the man he held at gunpoint appeared to be frightened and thought the people in the neighborhood were coming to kill him.




nypost.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack

Michigan tow truck driver fatally shot suspect who tried to rob him, police say


The driver was a CPL holder.




www.mlive.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

UPDATE: New details released after man shot on Main St.


One person is in custody and another is receiving medical treatment for wounds that were not life-threatening after a shooting occurred in the 900 block of S. Main St. in Salt Lake City, according …




www.abc4.com













FWPD: Man leaves suspected home intruder with gunshot wound


The man who called dispatch is cooperating with police, and the incident remains under investigation by the Fort Wayne Police Department and the Allen County Prosecutor’s Office.




www.wane.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

South Carolina Waffle House employee fends off armed attackers with pistol: police


A Waffle House employee in South Carolina fended off two attackers with a gun, police said




www.foxnews.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

CPD: Woman shoots man attempting to get in her car on South Side


CHICAGO — A woman shot a man in the head, who was attempting to get in her car, early Wednesday morning on the South Side — according to Chicago police. Just before 2:10 a.m., police said four male…




wgntv.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Self-Defense Claim Under Investigation for Fatal Shooting on Sylvan Street


Homicide detectives are investigating a self-defense claim in Tuesday night’s fatal shooting of Jamie Whitehead, 44, in the 600 block of Sylvan Street at...




www.nashville.gov













Police: At least 9 people shot in Philly since beginning of 2023


Officials tell CBS3 there have been at least eight shootings in Philadelphia since midnight.




www.cbsnews.com







https://news.yahoo.com/attorney-says-former-decatur-resident-134200990.html


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack

Florida Man Will Not Face Charges In Self-Defense Shooting


A shooting in Stuart, Fl., has been deemed lawful self-defense by the state attorney general's office. See more...




www.usacarry.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Intruder fatally shot by Lady Lake homeowner


A Lady Lake homeowner fatally shot an intruder during an apparent break-in.




www.villages-news.com







https://www.waow.com/news/update-elderly-man-homeowner-shoots-and-kills-22-year-old-during-home-invasion-armed-robbery/article_800c95ce-8b7b-11ed-a1a7-1f630818d558.html


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack

Woman shoots man inside moving vehicle, man arrested, deputies say


An Upstate man hospitalized after he was shot by a woman inside a moving vehicle has been arrested, officials said Wednesday.




www.wyff4.com













Deadly Triana shooting ruled ‘self-defense’


The Madison County District Attorney has declined to prosecute the person accused in a fatal Triana shooting, according to authorities.




whnt.com













Central Texas homeowner shoots home intruder, sheriff says


A local homeowner shot an intruder who allegedly attempted to break into his home.




www.kwtx.com







https://www.stltoday.com/news/local/crime-and-courts/police-homeowner-fatally-shot-intruder-in-self-defense-in-st-louis-county/article_1fb783fe-6896-5a10-a4f3-f766b1ec5dd0.html


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Grinnell police: Apartment shooting was self-defense


Two men now face charges for assault and burglary.




www.kcci.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Robber shot, killed by customer at taqueria in SW Houston, police say


Police said the customer who shot the robber is wanted for questioning. He has not been charged.




www.khou.com













Shooting at Bingo Paradise: Citizens hold alleged suspect at gunpoint


ESCAMBIA COUNTY, Fla. (WKRG) — A Pensacola man was charged with aggravated battery and aggravated assault after he allegedly shot at two women who were asking for jumper cables Wednesday nigh…




www.wkrg.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Suspect in New Year’s Day shooting in Clovis ‘acted in self-defense,’ DA’s office said


A man who was seriously injured in a New Year’s Day shooting in Clovis has died, officials said. The Ninth Judicial District Attorney’s Office said the shooter, Ian Michael Downs, 30, o…




www.everythinglubbock.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack

Kentucky Homeowner Shoots Car Burglary Suspect In Apparent Self-Defense Shooting – Concealed Nation


KENTON COUNTY, KY — A burglary suspect was shot in Ludlow after advancing on a homeowner confronted him. The incident occurred shortly before 5 am on December 5th, WXIX reported. The suspect, identified as Damon Hammons, was burglarizing several vehicles in the area, as well as attempting to...




concealednation.org


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Time for Commiefornia to start banning axes.









California concealed carry holder shoots ax-wielding attacker on his property


California police say an armed property owner justifiably shot a man who threatened him with an ax in an incident that left the suspect with a non life-threatening wound.




www.foxnews.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Mother shot intruder dead after he forced his way into Hammond home


HAMMOND - A convicted felon was shot to death after he forced his way into a house while armed with a shovel and lug wrench, deputies said.




www.wbrz.com


----------

